# The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar



## HolyMan (May 5, 2011)

The second installment in my converted (I would say slightly) to Pathfinder WotBS game. Please follow along and see if our brave heroes survive their journey through the blazing inferno that is Innenotdar.

HM
*LINKS:
*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...ing-sky-campaign-saga-scouring-gate-pass.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...-campaign-saga-conversion-pathfinder-ooc.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ky-campaign-saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2011)

placeholder - NOTES
[sblock=Scouring of Gate Pass][sblock=Treasure]
loot from magic school  - two potions of cure moderate wounds 2d8+5; two doses of silversheen;  wand of magic missile(lvl1) charges 24; traveling spellbook; spells  listed here 

Shade gains silver short sword 

Resistance help 

Black Horse Bounty Hunters - kept = 3 potions, 2 tangle foot bags, mw composite longbow w/ 20 arrows

Dream Shroud

Inquisitor Battle

Equipment Kept
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Awards]
Songdragon's reroll - used to reroll lvl 2 HP[/sblock]
 [sblock=Adventure Goals]
Get the military intelligence from Rivereye - Obtain LvL 2 - *COMPLETED*
Get Torrent and Intelligence away from the city - Obtain LvL 3 - *COMPLETED*​[/sblock]​ [sblock=Side Quests]
Deliver Rantel's scroll case  to his sister Katrina - Reward: favor from Rantel [/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Goals]
Travel to a safe place to camp inside the Fire Forest - Obtain LvL 4 - *COMPLETED
*Escape the Fire Forest alive - Obtain LvL 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure Tracking]
fallen wagon
- 12 potions of stand the heat
- wand of cure light wounds (CL1: 11 charges]
- 64gp
- gems (1x100gp); (1x25gp); (2x15gp); (3x10gp)
Elven Tower
- 2 masterwork composite longbows (Str +1)
- 200 arrows,
- 2 masterwork shortswords
- 2 masterwork longswords
- 2 daggers
- 2 masterwork chain shirts
- holy symbol
- journal of Bhurisrava
- area map (not portable but can be recalled from memory by a PC)
- alchemist's lab, portable
- 2 antitoxin
- 2 weapon blanch, silver
- 2 weapon blanch, cold iron
- bloodblock
- antiplague
- materials for creating potions (100gp)
- materials for creating scrolls/transcribing spells (150gp)
- 7 dream seeds
Elven village
- A necklace of ivory leaves -magical
- A masterwork musical horn and lyre. Also a song book wrapped in thick blankets, containing psalms
- A similarly-wrapped book detailing tattooing methods intended to create a single tattoo across the bodies of two people, a mark of eternal love. The book is a masterpiece, and the tattoo would require a Craft (body art) (DC 30)
check to create.
- An iron wand - magical
- A lacy red cord, two feet long, that radiates magic[/sblock]
[sblock=Notes]
Indomitability's offer
Indomitability's Boon
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2011)

Packed and ready the group heads out towards the blazing forest fire. As they near the ground becomes blacker and blacker from the huge amount of ash covering the ground. It is almost like walking through black snow.

The heat starts to pick up and Torrent calls a halt. "Best we take protect ourselves now. Who knows what is in there." Then she walks among the group handing each of you a small potion vial. "This will protect you and your gear from the heat. It won't help you if you or your gear comes into contact with an open flame. You can still be burned so be careful."

She quaffs down her vial and pitches it into the ash and dirt. "Well let's..."

"I'm not going in there! You are mad all of you!" Shade burst out dropping her potion vial untouched. "I didn't volunteer to jump into a raging inferno and die. You all wish to go that way than be my guest. I'll find my own route to Seaquen and probably beat the lot of you there."

Turning the elf starts to tromp off. "Wait! Wait Shade!" Torrent cries out after the rogue. "Blast it stay here," she tells the group as she runs to catch up to the elf.

The group watches as Torrent and Shade "talk" but there seems to be more wild hand gesturing than normal. In the end Shade walks away and Torrent walks back to the group.

"Let' go," the warrior priestess says gruffly passing by everyone and entering the edge of the burning wood.



> _Though magic protects your skin against burn, you can still feel the intense, withering heat carried in terrible blasts from the trees, and you smell the acrid smoke as you enter and it envelops you, arms of black and orange embracing your party. The thick banks of smoke mean that you can’t often see more than an arm’s length in front of you, but the fierce, dry wind often blows these banks away. Powered by backdrafts and dramatic valley winds, the gusts snatch at loose pieces of clothing. During the lulls in the wind, as the massive lungs of the forest take breath, fingers of flame reach out from the smoldering undergrowth, pawing and caressing the hems of clothing and the ropes and backpacks, always threatening to grab hold and ignite an inescapable inferno.
> 
> In front of you, the only thing that distinguishes the Elfroad from the surrounding territory is its relative lack of undergrowth, exposing the blackened char-rock where once the elves of Innenotdar carried their families. Your eyes tear, your nostrils burn, your hands draw back instinctively, as if touching a boiling pot. As if diving into a dragon’s fiery maw, you have entered the Fire Forest of Innenotdar._



"Quite a_ lovely_ place isn't it." an male elven voice says, with heavy sarcasm,  from the side of the road. <that's your cue  @jbear >

[sblock=OOC]
Need spells for the day. And not sure if I answered this but *YOU MAY LEAVE OPEN SLOTS* to be filled later as needed.

Marching order - after RP with the new guy of course.

*DW*- you may summon your eidolon before leaving the cabin or while Shade and Torrent "talk" if you wish. Character development I am still thinking on for Barrik. I think I need a  little more RP time (which we will have in this) to figure him and his  development out.

*WD* - I believe if your character casts Stand the Heat, Fantalass and Caty could both benefit from it. via Share Spell. The forest this game is based in was once an elven forest. If your character isn't from here I hope he still feels a kinship to it somewhat. This may be the adventure that gets Fantalass out of his shell.

*Songdragon* - Sorry Marda had to be made into the pack mule - I hope you decide on here attitude towards this and use it for RP (whether she is ok with it (and jokes about it) or isn't (and complains a little more and more).

*FtF* - Will be playing Cyrstin as the "hanger on type" hope you don't become annoyed with her to much. Later lvls and after some positive encounters I think she will be her own person. Any help you wish to post up until then is ok with me. She is a novice, big eyed, adventure who will probably make a lot of mistakes until she comes to her own.

*jbear *- Welcome to the game. Will change Spirits speaking color once I know what you have decided on.

I'm ready for mod #2 - Game ON![/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2011)

Barrik trudged on with the others, slowly growing to resent the encroaching heat more and more. His ash-grey wolf-thing walked beside him, shoving its way through the piles of fire-debris. The half-orc warrior snorts as Shade has _yet another_ outburst and finally leaves the group. "No surprise there," he mutters to himself. The eidolon flicks its bushy tail in response, eyes narrowing.

At the elf man's voice, Barrik grips his falchion a bit tighter and a low growl issues from the throat of his canine-seeming friend. "Not a nice way to greet travelers, surprising them at the entrance to such a forbidding place," the brawny warrior calls out.

[sblock=OOC]







HolyMan said:


> Need spells for the day. And not sure if I answered this but *YOU MAY LEAVE OPEN SLOTS* to be filled later as needed.
> 
> Marching order - after RP with the new guy of course.
> 
> *DW*- you may summon your eidolon before leaving the cabin or while Shade and Torrent "talk" if you wish. Character development I am still thinking on for Barrik. I think I need a  little more RP time (which we will have in this) to figure him and his  development out.




Spells for Barrik are the same as ever. It's so much easier being a Spontaneous Caster. 

Marching order, I expect the eidolon and I to be near the front, probably with Marda too, and Torrent a little behind. Fantalass and Cyrstin should be in the center, with Aaron bringing up the rear. At least, that's my opinion. New guy could probably go center or rear-guard with Aaron, assuming he can stand the crazed fanatic's gibbering. Or the moony-eyes from Cyrstin. 

Barrik summoned his eidolon earlier in the morning before leaving the cabin. As for character development, I'm not sure what you're getting at.  There really hasn't been a lot happening capable of changing or reaffirming his beliefs. Other than 'fanatic followers of religion are complete jerks'. If Aaron keeps up his fanaticism and threatening Barrik, development may come about in the form of one leaving the group, possibly with a violent end. 
Just calling it like I see it...
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 23, 2011)

The elf starts and seems to curl up defensively in response to the harsh voice shouted at him. His eyes glaze over and he begins to mutter away to himself in a very strange manner as though he was talking to someone. Perhaps to the monkey clinging to his neck with its teeth bared aggressively hissing at the group.

The wanderers are going to brave the flames. They walk with beasts and half men. Don't be scared. They are strong and have magic against the flames. We can feel it. Be polite. Show your manners. You need their help if you want to make it deeper into the forest to find your roots. One of the wanderers has wandered away. Maybe you can be their finder and help them so they will help you.

The elf takes the hissing monkey off his shoulder and begins to stroke it causing it to calm instantly.

Quiet now Will. We need to have manners.

He turns his attentions to the group, though he seems to look past the fearsome looking half orc, and his nervousness remains evident. The lights seem to have returned to his eyes.

Forgive me if we startled you. If you are going to cross the Forest of Fire, we would like to come with you. We can't go deeper alone. The spirits say together we will find our way. We can help you find your way. You can help us find our way.


His gaze focuses suddenly on the half-orc and flicks from him to his huge wolf-like creature and back again.

But you have to promise not to hurt us.

[sblock=OOC] Spells for the day:
Cantrips: Resistance, Daze, 1 Slot Open to be decided (Did I understand right: I can do this?)
Lvl 1: Gravity Bow, Fire Slot: Burning Hands, Bonus Slot: Endure Elements [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"And why should we trust you? You didn't even offer your your name!"
Fantalass responds, holding a wand in his hand, the spitting Caty next to him.

[sblock=OOC]

Fantalass had not prepared the  'Stand the Heat' spell. I assumed there were also potions for his familiar (a liability again ) and the Eidolon. Maybe we can discuss this in the OOC thread?

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 23, 2011)

The elf's eyes glaze over again in response to the challenging question. He begins muttering to himself or perhaps his monkey once again. The stroking becomes rather violent, to which the monkey protests, nipping the elf on the hand causing him to release the monkey, who immeadiately scampers back up onto his shoulder and sits quietly watching the group with strange piercing green eyes.

How should I answer his question? He is right, why should they trust us? We have no name. Tell him the truth. Don't be afraid, and don't be angry of their suspicion. Be polite.

Hie eyes refocus and he seems to study the elf thoughtfully for a moment as if considering how to answer.

I would give you my name, but I have two, neither of them were given when I was born. My birth caused my mother to bleed, and she died before ever giving me a name. The first name I received was given by those who hated me. They called me the Cursed One. The second name was given by the one who loved me. She called me Spirit. As you have no reason to either hate nor love me ...

His head cocks as though listening to his monkey, and a smile that seems both genuine and marked with surprise spreads across his face.

... you can call me Finder. We don't know how to answer your question of trust. We can tell you more truths about ourself... My father was not at my birth. The spirits say his home is within the Forest of Fire. A village of elves in the heart of the forest. 

Spirit rubs the pointy tip of his left ear.

[sblock=Elven] Elves. Like you. Like me. [/sblock]

We mean no harm. We hide no treachery behind face or words. We need to find this village so I can ask my father questions about my mother, about myself. We have tried to make it through alone, but the fire threatens Will and curls the pages of my book. The spirits say you have magic that can help journey through the fire. This is the truth.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"Finder, or shall I call you 'Cursed Love', you told us what you seek and where are you NOT from, these forest.
What are there spirits you are talking about? Are they demonic in nature? Where were you born?
I also thought the elves left the burning forest. Do you think you father living in burning ruins?
The magic that protects us has costly components that require time to acquire. What have you to offer to us?
How could you see our enchantments? Are you a spellcaster yourself?"
Fantalass responds adding as an afterthought in Elven:

[sblock=Elven]
"If you were not an elf, I may have shot you on sight... 'brother'. And please speak the common tongue so my comrades don't think we conspire against them. The only other elf of the group just left."
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]

Fantalass had not prepared the  'Stand the Heat' spell. I assumed there were also potions for his familiar (a liability again ) and the Eidolon. Maybe we can discuss this in the OOC thread?

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 23, 2011)

The dwarven woman moves along with the group. At Shade's outburst she might have moved to stop her, but the gear upon her back makes it rather difficult. As Torrent returns she looks back in the direction that Shade departed and wonders about her. ~Never got on with that one, but never held too much against her.~ She closes her eyes and whispers, "Gracenyes' blessings go with you, Shade."

As the group continues the dwarf comments, "First chance we get, we need one of those magical bags that hold..." she is interrupted by the newcomer. She instinctively holds her shield before her protectively with a wicked looking axe at the ready. As the elven form shoes himself she relaxes and her weapon lowers.

The dwarf follows the conversation including that in the elven tongue she smiles and responds to Fantalass in heavily accented elven, "Worry not my friend, I know the language of your kin." 

She looks to Torrent, "There is an elven village in there." she points deeper into the forrest with her axe.

[sblock=Spells]0-level: Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize.
1st level: Bless, Command, Stand the Heat, Divine Favor (d)[/sblock]

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the Heat (potion)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe & Shield (+6 Attack / 1d10+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 23, 2011)

Spirit's eyes narrow dangerously at the elf's comment. An orange flame burns in them or is it a reflection from the flames of the nearby burning trees.

Is he making fun of us. Is he making light of the love that we knew and was robbed? Calm little one. Bite your tongue. Swallow pride. You need their help. Be polite. Tell them how we can help them. Speak only the truth and let them judge.

The elf standing before the group takes a deep breath, which seems to still the tremble of his lip that begun when the words 'Cursed Love' were spoken.

You can call us as you please, though I don't know why you would seek to hurt us with your jests when we have not harmed you. If it is important to you where I was born, then sadly our answer will only disappoint you. We do not know its name. I was sent away from there the day after my mother died, the spirits say. They did not say a name. We can give it a name. Small Place. Small Minds. The House of Rejection. The Hamlet of Fear. The Town beneath the Falling Star. The Burning Hole of Forgotten. 

The elf cocks his head once again, though this time his face is serious.

The spirits say They Are. We sometimes wonder if that's true or if it's just us and reflections of our fractured mind. They say they are not demonic, no more than you or us. 

Spirit's brow furrows as he tries to keep up with the rapid stream of questions. His eyes widen at the elf's remark about the elves having left the forest.

They have left? Who told you this? Ruins? We know nothing of ruins or leavings. The spirits do not lie to us. We do not lie to you. What would be the point? If they say my father is there, then he is there.

Spirit bites his lip and suddenly looks very young, very unsure of himself. 

We have no money to pay for your magic and its expensive components...

He points at the bulge in the elf wizard's backpack.

... but I also have a book. You can look inside my book. 

He points towards the dwarf woman.

We can help lighten your burden.

Spirit takes a step towards the burning trees, near a patch where a branch has fallen and burns like a discarded torch on the ground. He lets his hand pass through the flame several times, his face remains expressionless as he does this.

My parents are from this place. If nothing else they have given us some resistance to the fire. And yes, if I have a book, and know a little magic. Enough to make ourself useful, and not a hinderance. But we did not discover your magic, the spirits told us. And we saw your friend throw the magic down and turn away. Her voice was not quiet when your friend ... Torrent? ... talked to her. Our ears are sharp.  Our fingers are nimble. We find all sorts of things. We will help you find the village. You will help us find the village. [sblock=Elven] Brother. [/sblock]

The last word spoken in elven, whatever its meaning, is spoken with a defiant, challenging tone.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2011)

Barrik eases the grip on his weapon and reaches down to stroke his wolf-like friend between the ears. This causes the beast to cease growling, though it doesn't look away from the strange elf. "A cursed and hated outcast. I know the feeling," Barrik mumbles. He looks at the rest of the group and shrugs. "Sounds more useful and a bit more personable than Shade, if a bit stranger. And his terms are pretty easy to fulfill. We've got the spare components thanks to the crazy woman's departure," the half-orc says quietly to the group.

[sblock=OOC]
Eidolon has Resist Fire 5 and doesn't wear any gear. It won't have much trouble in the forest. If we really want to spend the potion/spell on it, we can, but it isn't necessary.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 23, 2011)

Spirit's sharp ears catch the half orc's every single word and his gaze sharply comes back to focus on him, his eyes widen with shock and surprise.

The beast ... accepts us ...? Before one of our own accepts us?  Maybe in the end blood is water thin, and pointed ears mean nothing more than pointed ears?  And maybe tusked teeth and thick brow are just that and not a beating waiting to happen without fault or warning...? We have made our judgements too quickly, the world is upside down. Thank you for these words ... beastmaster. We will not forget them.

Spirit seems to grow in confidence after the half orc, who he had feared the most, speaks gently and in his favour. His back straightens and a look of hope takes hold of his expression, softening the rough, scarred features of his face, a face that has known little of love, kindness or acceptance, but one that what little it has received, keeps close, and  fiercely treasured. He looks to the rest of the group, awaiting their reply, especially towards the elf; the one most similar to him, the one who for some reason he needs approval from the most.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2011)

Barrik's lip curls as he is apparently called a beast. "I'm guessing you haven't spent a lot of time around other people. Word of warning: don't call me or my kind beasts. We don't care for it. You're lucky I'm the sort to warn, rather than just pound. Your other words are true, though. And one should reserve judgment until one has looked beyond appearances. Sometimes the seemingly-civilized are more cruel and cold than the savage," the half-orc says, the last words coming out with a sneering tone.


----------



## jbear (May 23, 2011)

Spirit shrinks back instantly in response to the anger brimming in the half orcs words, his confidence vanished.

We have offended him. Be careful with names, they are hurtful things. When will we learn how to handle words? When will we cease to be targets of them?

His gaze lowered in a trembling voice Spirit addresses the Half Orc.

We are sorry we have hurt you with words. We do not know what your name is. We do not know what hurts you. Our apologies.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2011)

Barrik sighs. "Your words were careless, not really harmful. Believe me, I've been called far worse than beast. As for what to call me in the future, my name is Barrik."

The eidolon's eyebrow rises at all the talking around it. The wolf-thing rasps out in Common "Strange one speaks in riddles... But the pack is one less, and one stands before us." The unnatural beast sits and scratches behind its ears in the same manner as a normal canine. "New member of the pack or no? Choice to be made before entering great fire..."


----------



## jbear (May 23, 2011)

Spirit almost falls over when the wolf creature speaks. His jaw drops slack until it turns into a massive smile.

The wolf talks? We can hear it. Barrick can hear it? The others can hear it ... or is it in my head?


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2011)

Both half-orc and wolf-thing laugh, the first a deep chuckle, the second a raspy near-bark. Barrik squats down and pets his eidolon, nodding. "Oh, he talks alright. Because he's not a real wolf." The creature growls a little at the choice of words. "Alright, real, but not a wolf. Just looks like one. A form of magic called him to me and bonded us. He's actually a being from a celestial plane and takes this form because I wished him to do so. It's all a little more complex than that, but I don't want to get into the details right now."

[sblock=OOC]
Jbear, you are the first person in the group to actually react to the fact that this summoned wolf-thing can speak Common clearly. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 23, 2011)

A warm feeling begins to tingle away in Spirit's feet. He doesn't quite know what to make of it but it's pleasant. In his amazement the voices suddenly fall quiet, the sound of silence is thunderous. 

I ... we ... I ... want to be part of the pack.

The monkey clinging to Spirit's neck dives into his pack, rustles around and leaps out, a banana in hand. It leaps to the floor and scampers up to the wolf creature, leaving the banana in front of it and scampers back to its perch on Spirits shoulder. The banana is obviously not fresh, mostly black with the odd yellow patch on the skin.

Will has been saving that one. It's the last one. This means Will likes you ... Barrick and Barrick's celestial wolf. Does your friend have a name?

[sblock=OOC] I'm glad I could give you that satisfaction, as I was genuinely surprised!  There has to be some benefits to someone learning the system! But even if I knew a bit more about summoners, having a talking Dire Wolf sized/shaped creature seems like a pretty remarkable thingto see! [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2011)

The ashen canine leans forward and sniffs the ancient banana. It seems to shrug, then takes half the fruit in its mouth and bites down, followed by pushing the other half back towards Spirit and Will with its nose. The wolf-thing then sits on its haunches again and simply says "Gulujak."

Barrik's heavy eyebrow rises at the gesture. The half-orc is genuinely puzzled. "Well that's his name, at least in his current form. Orcish for Ghost-Wolf. And I'm pretty sure him nosing half that fruit back means he accepts and is sharing the meal... Never seen him do anything like that, and frankly, I think he's learning the traits of his adopted form. Very curious..."

[sblock=OOC]
Slight correction, jbear: the eidolon is only Medium size, like a normal wolf. Still, a talking wolf-beast is quite a thing! 
Heh, I remember confusion in one game I ran when the characters ran afoul of a Warg pack... "Talking wolves? WTF?" was pretty much the reaction IC. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







jbear said:


> [sblock=OOC] Spells for the day:
> Cantrips: Resistance, Daze, 1 Slot Open to be decided *(Did I understand right: I can do this?)*
> Lvl 1: Gravity Bow, Fire Slot: Burning Hands, Bonus Slot: Endure Elements [/sblock]




Yes you may leave slots open and later during the day you may take out your spellbook and fill them with whatever you think is need. It takes at least 15 mins. (longer if you are preparing 1/4 of your spells allowed or more).



Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> Fantalass had not prepared the  'Stand the Heat' spell. I assumed there were also potions for his familiar (a liability again ) and the Eidolon. Maybe we can discuss this in the OOC thread?
> 
> ...




When did you use up one of your Acid Darts??[/sblock]

Torrent watches warily the stranger that seems immune to the heat of this accursed place._ {{And we are only a quarter mile in! Goddess help me!}}
_
Marda looks to Torrent, "There is an elven village in there." she points deeper into the forest with her axe.

The dwarf's words pull Torrent out of her revere and she answers quickly then takes a drink from her waterskin. "Well there was. The elves called this forest Innenotdar. Refugees from this forest reached Gate Pass forty years ago to tell of the forest catching fire. The moved into the elven ghetto there, so he could have family from here."

"New member of the pack or no? Choice to be made before entering great fire..."

I ... we ... I ... want to be part of the pack.

"Well if Gulujak thinks you and your little friend are ok, then who am I to argue with the Great Ghost Wolf." Torrent says with a grin that pulls at her scar. She reaches into her hip sack and pulls out two more small vials and hands them to Spirit Finder. "There are just enough left to get us through, but we can't tarry long. We need to set out again." she says seriously as she checks the satchel.

[sblock=OOC] 
OK that would be 8 out of 16 potions used.

Torrent
Cyrstin
Marda
Aaron
Barrik
Fantalass
Caty
Spirit Finder
Will

Just remember they protect you from the heat but not from being burnt or from smoke inhalation.

Is everyone ok with advancing the thread?[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 24, 2011)

Aaron had kept quiet, watching more than anything else.  He listens to the exchange, glad that Marda seemed to be able to understand the new language as it was spoken.  She always was full of surprises.  When the newcomer states his reason, as well as his intents, Aaron instinctively calls upon his innate power, trying to get a sense of this guys motives.  (Sense Motive +13, plus Detect Evil)

When Barrik and the one called Finder seem to come to an agreement, he is glad when Torrent speaks up.  "My name is Aaron.  This is Crystin.  Marda, you have met.  Fantalass has not given his name either, after asking you for yours.  But Torrent is right, the potions have a limit, so best to make good use of their time and move quickly."

With that, Aaron prepares to continue the trek, wondering why he was put for rear guard.  [sblock=Aaron]Not sure how it happened, but the character with the highest Survival Skill is last in line.  Interesting theory, as he might have to play the 'back seat driver', lol.  GAME ON![/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 24, 2011)

Marda watches, gald for the brief respite. Though many may know dwarves as stout folk with great endurance, Marda was not one of "those" dwarves.

She looks to Barrick's critter and for some reason realizes that ht thing has spoken. She cannot recall it doing so before... ((Really I cannot recall the summoned critter speaking before.)) "So the beastie... I mean, Gulujak (She says as it is supposed to be in Orcish, with an accent) does speak."

"Well Finder... welcome aboard if you are wanting to continue with us. Another set of eyes through this is help enough." The dwarf takes fabribic from something or another, and fashions a mask to put over her mouth and nose to keep soot and dust out. Hoping to make breathing easier.

(( Marda has a Stand the heat spell memorized... just in case.  ))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe & Shield (+6 Attack / 1d10+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 24, 2011)

Barrik glances at Marda and nods. "That he does, and has in the past. Usually, he's not too talkative, and when he is, he doesn't tend to speak Common. Or he just speaks to my mind directly. Part of the summoning magic and the link between us." Barrik also notices Marda's makeshift smoke-mask and nods. "Good idea," he says before tearing a piece of his clothing and making a similar item.

"Now I think we need to be moving on... Long ways to go yet."


----------



## jbear (May 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Oh ffs! My wife's mac muscled in on my wifi connection and when I clicked post the big long post I wrote answering everyone ... poof! Gone ... Sigh! 







Will leaps back to the ground and scampers over and scoops up the half eaten ancient banana, now slightly chewed, ash covered and drool covered. His nimble fingers peel the blackened skin before 'wolfing down' the brown sweet insides, only a few inches from the wolf creature, well within biting distance. After some excited chattering that could mean just about anything he scampers back to his perch on Spirit's shoulder. Strangely enough the expression on Spirit's face is remarkably similar to his monkey's.

Ghost Wolf ... Gulu...jak ...

The pleasure on his face vanishes as he hears Torrent's words.

He says the elves have left the Fire Forest? They left 40 years ago? We have counted 35 winters pass. How many winters passed before we began to count them? But why do the spirits say that my father ... is ... still...

His voice fades and the shadow returns to his eyes. The ringing in his ears finally stops when Torrent's touch brings him back to the here and now. He takes the potion dumbly, nodding but unable to understand the words. Finally the meaning seems to dawn on him.

This is the magic. Thank you Torrent. We will find a way to repay you. All of you. how long does the magic last?

Before anyone anyone answers the question a shiver runs up his neck, making the hairs stand on end. His  head snaps up to  catch the penetrating gaze of a young human man boaring into him. He can's hold his gaze for long, as the man's eyes seemto read him like an open book. A blush tinges his cheeks.

[sblock=Aaron's Investigation] The newcomer seems to have very little control over his body language. It seems he doesn't even realise he is speaking out loud sometimes. Aaron certainly doesn't think he is hiding anything, no ulterior motives, no lies, and he certainly doesn't seem like any kind of a threat, although he is slightly touched in the head. His magic detects no signs of anything evil about him, not even in the slightest degree. [/sblock]

Spirit still doesn't dare meet the man's penetrating gaze again, even when he speaks. He only nods and repeats the names as though attempting to memorise them all at once.

Aaron ... Crystin ... Marda ... Fa...Fantalass.

His eyes dart up towards the stern elf, searchingly before dropping to his feet again.

Thank you ... all of you. We will be your eyes, and ears. Maybe ... maybe not all the elves left. Maybe some stayed and found a refuge from the flames. The spirits have never lied to me, and they say my father is in there.

Following the dwarf's lead Spirit pulls his scarf up tp cover his mouth, ready to head into the blaze with the group, for the first time in his life as part of a pack.









*OOC:*


 Should I take that potion now or should I put it off? How long does it last? What does it do exactly? I couldn't find such a spell on the cleric's lists. Is it special? Is it any different to Endure Elements? Is it worth it casting both at the same time? Are they complimentary? Re Elves: So they all left the forest? So Spirit pretty much just has the wrong end of the stick, right?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2011)

*Fantalass*



Fangor the Fierce said:


> ... Fantalass has  not given his name either, after asking you for yours.




"But I also wasn't just appearing out of nowhere talking to the 'spirits'!"
Fantalass defends himself.

"So Finder... magic, books. You are also a wizard, like me. We should definitely talk and compare notes later. My cat's name is Caty, by the way. And .no, she doesn't speak a human tongue" He seems to quickly warm up to other wizards...

[sblock=OOC]

Didn't he use one in the last fight? It is the same day, right?

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2011)

The group starts off and moves down the ash covered road. From the rear guard Aaron keeps an eye on Cyrstin, so when she throws a hand to her head and starts to fall he is there to catch her.

"Cyrstin!" he cries out as her eyes flutter open and closed quickly. "Marda! Torrent! Come..."

"I'm... I'm o.k. just got really dizzy," Cyrstin says as Aaron holds her. "And I thought I saw..."

"Saw what? Another vision?" Aaron asks anxiously.

"No. No it wasn't but..." she bites her lip and stands up a little wobbly. "I saw eyes. Hundreds of pairs of eyes all around watching us. But I... I think they were all from the same. The same set of eyes but they were everywhere."

"Well the heat shouldn't be effecting her," Torrent says taking a long pull from her waterskin (her fifth or sixth the past half an hour). "So maybe we best be on our guard for these eyes. Come in Barrik and Gulujak up front. Marda and Aaron watch are back trail we are leaving a path even a blind ogre could follow. Curse all this ash!" 

Once more the group starts down the road weary of what creatures might dwell in such a place.

After a mile or so a heavy wind whips up a large cloud of smoke and ash. Making the masks everyone wears nearly useless as a thick black cloud engulfs the group bring them to a halt.

[sblock=OOC] Ok. Hazard #1 - An easy one to be sure. Everyone needs to roll two FORT saves. First is DC 15 second is DC 16. If you fail both plz roll the 1d6 non-lethal damage your character takes from smoke inhalation. And post up according. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2011)

*Fantalass*

The dense smoke screen is choking both Fantalass and Caty, but they prevail... barely.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 25, 2011)

"Eyes, as in watching us? Great... Thought we'd lose pursuers in this damn place, seeing how it's so deadly to just about everyone," Barrik grumbles quietly.

Later, Barrik and Gulujak both make their way through the dense ash-and-smoke cloud... Barrik ends up coughing a bit partway through, but Gulujak is perfectly fine.

[sblock=OOC Edit]
Missed the "fail both" bit... So ignore the NL damage, right?
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 25, 2011)

Aaron follows along, easily catching Crystin as she falls.  When she speaks of eyes, he scans the area, his ability flaring to life again.  (Detect Evil all around)

As he wonders just what she saw, he can't get over the newcomer and his comment about the spirits talking to him.  Perhaps in her own way, Crystin is able to see them as well?  Not sure, he comes back to reality when the cloud engulfs them all.

He holds his breath, exhaling slowly but forcefully so that the ash and smoke do not enter his lungs.  His eyes open, as he finds that he was able to stave off the assault on him.


----------



## Songdragon (May 26, 2011)

Marda looks back at Aaron's call to help, but the woman in his care seems fine, if a little unearved of their surroundings.

She does take Crystlin's warning seriously though, and keeps on guard. As the smoke and ash billow in the dwarf hides her face from the brunt of the damage... Once it clears the dwarf coughs a few times but is relativley unharmed. She looks to the others, "Everyone okay?"

Fort Save 1 1d20+5=16 Success!
Fort Save 2  1d20+5=17 Success!


----------



## jbear (May 26, 2011)

Spirit watches with a blank face as the woman speaks weakly in Aaron's arm. He looks around and tries to spot anything moving in the area that surrounds them. He mumbles a comment aloud before taking the chance to drink water from the skin he carries.

The forest is burning. But things still live in here. We should be on our guard.

Further on, as the smoke billows up around them, Spirit makes the most of his thick scarf to create a clean pocket of filtered air for himself and avoid the the suffocating smoke. He has been this deep before and has grown accustomed to the frequent smoke hazards created by the constant flames.


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2011)

The smoke bellows over the group and is gone as quickly as it came. It takes a few minutes to get Torrent and Cyrstin to stop coughing up black smoke.

There is still a little smoke crossing the road here and there but nothing like the thick black cloud you just encountered. _*cough* cough*_ "Come on! Sooner we are gone the better." Torrent says heading forward once more.

__________________________________

Everyone keeps their eyes peeled as best they can for trouble but sometimes no one can see more than three or four feet ahead of them. Watching their back trail Aaron notices something odd.

The road has been clear of the flames that now surround the party and yet the fires that burn along the edge of the road are few and weaker than you would expect for the trees and undergrowth. 

As the group travels Aaron looks back every so often and now notices what is different. Where there was weak flames now the foliage burns just like it does deeper in the forest. The flames on either side of the road look as if they are reaching out to touch on another creating a wall of flame where none was before.

__________________________________________

Suddenly Spirit draws attention to a small, red skinned, winged humaniod as it comes into view and crashes across the road and into the burning brush not thirty feet in front of the group.

 Then from the same way comes a "Screech!!" and the group watches as a very large bat, wreathed in flames, comes flying out of the forest and towards the small humaniod.

The bat isn't made of flame. The group can see it's burnt skin clearly as all the hair it may have once had has been burned away. It's wings are frayed but still work, if a bit poorly.

OCC: No INIT or map needed - You can watch or help, up to you. Dire Bat is in the air (but on it's way to the ground).


----------



## jbear (May 27, 2011)

"The fire bat chases a small red winged creature... but we should be careful in case they turn on us."

Spirit draws his bow and knocks an arrow ready to fire at the first sign of threat. Meanwhile he watches what happens and attempts to identify the red winged creature. Will begins to scamper from sholuder to shoulder nervously biting at his tail. Spirit allows his familiar's emotions to soak into his consciousness as he attempts to read what is going on, but the monkey's nervousness is more distracting than anything so he draws back emotionally.

[sblock=Action] Spirit draws his bow and prepares an attack. He will only fire if the group comes under a direct threat from either creature. He is also alert for any other winged creatures coming their way. He attempts to identify the red winged creatures origins while he watches (Nature/Arcana check). Sense Motive with Alertness bonus from Will (which I forgot in my first Perception check) [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 27, 2011)

When the smoke clears, and they move on, something nags at Aaron.  Then the creatures present themselves, as he is unsure on what to do.  Deciding to know who was good and evil was a start, he scans the creatures, wondering if one was of moral standards that would meet his own.

Detect Good....

He also wonders just what the winged creature is, as he thinks hard on it.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2011)

*Fantalass*

ooc: Knowledge roles below.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 27, 2011)

Barrik draws his falchion at the first sight of the creatures and his eidolon growls dangerously. "Brace yourselves if they come our way..." The half-orc takes on a guarded stance and the eidolon steps protectively in front of its master before spreading its four legs out and bracing itself against the ground.

[sblock=OOC]
Knowledge: Planes and Arcana below for the critters.

Ready action from Barrik to attack the first creature to attack us/show hostility. Eidolon readies the same (and don't forget 10 ft. Reach, thanks to its evolution - I'm imagining spring-neck ).
And it certainly seems like the Dire Bat is the one to be on the receiving end of those attacks. If you want to roll for me, HM, the bonuses are as follows: Barrik +4 for 2d4+4 damage; Gulujak +5 for 1d6+3 damage and Trip +5 (10 ft. reach). Gulujak also has Resist Fire 5.

Barrik AC 16 HP 26/26
Summons 0/4 used.
1-level spells: 0/4 used.

Gulujak AC 19 HP 24/24
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 28, 2011)

As the group recovers Marda watches teh scene ahead... "What manner of beast is that? She we perhaps aid it from the bats?"

(( Knowledge (Arcana) 1d20+7=23 ))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe & Shield (+6 Attack / 1d10+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2011)

[sblock=Know Planes DC10] The creature must be an outsider from the elemental plane of fire. [sblock=DC 13] The creature is a fire mephit. Most fire mephits are servants of larger more powerful elementals and creatures. All mephits have a breath weapon tied to the plane they are from. [sblock=DC 18] This creature is probably surviving in the forest because it is immune to fire.[sblock=DC 23] Which makes it vulnerable to cold.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

As the group watches the bat swoops in and bites at the mephit missing. The creature pushes at the thing trying to get away but looks exhausted from it's chase. It withdraws towards the group. The dire bat noticing larger (meatier prey) screeches and looks ready to attack.

"Save Kizzle! Please save Kizzle!" the mephit says as it moves closer the bat in pursuit.

OCC: PC actions plz. Can include ready actions which I will take for you. But it's truly 7-1 should be a real short fight. Bat AC: 14 HP: 22


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"It is a fire mephit, a minor outsider from the elemental plane of fire. And it seems to speak common..."
Fantalass explains.

[sblock=OOC]

Total defense for now. He will not attack, before the others do.

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 30, 2011)

Still unsure what to think of the flying imp Spirit holds firm, although as the bat turns his attention on the group his arrow shifts its line from the mephit to the hungry bat.

[sblock=OOC] Spirit prepares an attack. He will shoot the Bat as soon as it comes into Point Blank range (30ft) [/sblock]

[sblock=Spirit] HP: 20/20 
Current Condition: Under Stand the Heat spell (from potion)
AC: 15 Touch: 13  Flatfooted: 12  
INIT: +3 Speed: 30 ft
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +3 
Energy Resistance: fire 5
Spell Failure: 10%

Long Bow: +5; DMG = 1d8+1(P); CRIT x3 (Range 100ft); [+1 Atk/Dmg Point Blank bonus]
Fire Jet: 6/6 uses
Spells Memorised:
Lvl 0 3/3: Resistence, Detect Magic, Daze
Lvl 1 3/3: Gravity Bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Hehehe, another non-crit ... a critical fumble non-crit! That bat would have been toast (If it goes for any of us that is)


----------



## Songdragon (May 30, 2011)

Marda nods at Fantalass, "Thank you for the information."

"I do hope I do not regret this," the dwarf says before she moves forth to stand over the mephit offering protection of herself and shield to Kizzle. She looks up at the fiery bat creature and readies to strike out should the bat come within range of her axe.

((Not sure how far away Kizzle is... spend at least the move action to get there, double if needed))


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 30, 2011)

Barrik spits on the ground, the saliva sizzling away to nothing before he finishes a quick spell. The half-orc flings a small blob of acid at the burning bat. "Alright Kizzle, stay down and behind us. We'll handle the bat."

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Acid Splash on the bat.
EDIT: Aww, no crit, and only 1 damage. 

Barrik AC 16 HP 26/26
Summons 0/4 used.
1-level spells: 0/4 used.

Gulujak AC 19 HP 24/24
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

OCC: Gulujak's actions??
OCC2: WD acid dart still says 6/7 should be 7/7 - new day.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 31, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry. Gulujak Readies to attack the Bat as soon as it comes within reach (10 ft reach with Bite). Same bonuses as my Ready post.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 31, 2011)

Aaron watches the surrounding fires, noting that they are closing in around their flanks and behind them.  It was as if the fires were alive, and herding them through this hellish nightmare.

"We are being herded through the forest..." he mutters, as his sights rest on the bat ahead.  The others were already taking up positions, which afforded him none.  He watches as Marda moves to protect the mephit, as he turns to Crystin.  "Stay beside me, no matter what."

He then calls out to Kizzle.  "Let the others deal with your pursuer, Kizzle.  Stand beside me, and I will not allow that bat to harm you."  

He then steps forward, with bastard sword in hand, in a guarded stance.  

[sblock=Aaron Actions]Move action to get nearer to Kizzle.  Crystin should move directly behind him, and should Kizzle get to Aaron, will benefit from Bodyguard and In Harms Way feats.  AoO if adjacent ally is attacked to grant +2AC, and should the bat STILL hit with the increased AC, Aaron will intercede to take full brunt of attack instead of ally taking the damage.

AoO at +6 to hit for granting +2 to AC on either Kizzle or Crystin, whomever is adjacent and being attacked.  

With everyone else ready to kill the bat, Aaron doesn't want to get in the way, and guarding is what he does best.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2011)

The bat leaps back up int the air and gets hit in the wing by Spirit's well placed shot. It screeches flapping once to swoop over Marda and Kizzle's heads as it approaches the bow wielding elf.

A small sphere of acid clips it just as Gulujak reaches up with a powerful lunge and sinks his jaws into the beast. The added weight of the wolf drags the large bat back down to the ground amidst the group.

It snaps at Gulujak as the eidolon releases his grip and gives room for the others to step in and finish the creature.

OCC: I don't think a bat on the ground is prone it is already laying on it's stomach sort of. Matters little. Bat is in the middle of the group everyone can reach it and everyone gets a flanking bonus as Marda, Kizzle, and Gulujak are on one side and everyone else on the other. Space for a dire bat is 10'x10'. 

AC: 14 HP: 8


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 1, 2011)

Taking the opening, Aarons blade comes down and strikes at the bat.  Hitting his mark, the sword slices through the creature and brings it down just as quickly as it came at them.

"Now that THAT is over with, what is this all about, Kizzle?"  Aaron sheathes his weapon, showing the mephit that he means no harm to it.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2011)

"No! NO! It's not dead! They never die here! Never DIE HERE!" the mephit squeaks as it takes wing. Flying above the group it starts heading back the way it had fallen from towards the burning trees.


----------



## jbear (Jun 1, 2011)

Seeing Aaron finish the bat and not understanding the mephits warning very well, Spirit moves out of reach of the bat as swiftly as he can in the same direction as Kizzle, half expecting the corpse to burst into flames. While glancing at the bat at the corner of his eye, he knocks a second arrow and then trains his bow on the fleeing imp.

"Hold Red Imp! Hold or we will shoot! We would talk to you before you disappear! If you hold no harm will come to you!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass still stays back. The others seem to have the situation in hand and the confusion of melee is not a good place to cast spells..

[sblock=OOC]

Total defense.

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 1, 2011)

"Not dead? Well, seeing as how it kept going while completely on fire, maybe he's right," the half-orc shrugs. He takes his falchion and hacks off the beast's head. "That should solve the problem, though. Hard for things to get back up without a head."

[sblock=OOC]
Coup de grace on the fallen bat, make sure it goes down.

Barrik AC 16 HP 26/26
Summons 0/4 used.
1-level spells: 0/4 used.

Gulujak AC 19 HP 24/24
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 1, 2011)

"Kizzle! We just came to your aid, there is no need to run." Marda says as the mephit flies away.

She looks back to the others and watches Barrick continue to finish the creature off. "Wonder if it still dies if eaten?"

She turns to Gulujak, "I do not suppose you are hungry?" She stops and considers, "Do you even eat?"

The dwarf shakes her head and watches ate Kizzle, "I suppose we should follow him, especially with the strange happenings of the fires behind us."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 1, 2011)

Gulujak extends his long neck to sniff around the burning corpse before retracting it and placing his head in its normal spot. The wolf-thing grimaces as it growls out "Eat if hungry. Not eat burning meat... Smell bad. Not tasty."

Barrik shrugs, turning away from the now-headless bat. "Yeah, let's get moving. And hope we don't run into too many more of these things."


----------



## jbear (Jun 2, 2011)

Spirit lowers his bow slowly as the mephit flies away, unwillinging to waste an arrow on the creature and unwilling to kill anything that isn't a threat.

"We agree Barrick, we should move on."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2011)

"More, so many more like the bat!" Kizzle cries as he flies deeper into the burning trees. The group can't see him for all the smoke and flames but they all here is finally warning...

"Don't die! Or you will never die!"

The group waits but the mephit is gone. They continue on wearily.

Another mile or so down the road the group comes to a deep gorge that was once crossed by a sturdy stone bridge. But now the bridge is cracked and broken from disrepair. The fires burn on both sides of the bridge as well as down in the gorge.

"Look a dog!" Torrent says pointing across to the other side. 

The group looks to see a large black canine sitting on it's haunches watching the group. A large bone rests in it's mouth.

OCC: Know(engineering/architecture) to check over the bridge. Also attached map for when you intend to cross for course you take.


----------



## jbear (Jun 4, 2011)

"No normal dog can live in the Fire Forest. Maybe it is a dead dog that never dies ... like the flying imp said? But if it's dead ... why does it chew a bone? We don't like this..."

Spirit draws his bow, knocking an arrow as he moves cautiously towards the edge of the bridge to get a better look at the creature. His sharp eyes try to unravel any hidden mystery behind what seems like too normal a sight in such an inhospitable place. Will scampers onto Spirit's head and stretches his neck forward also to get a better look.









*OOC:*


Perception and Sense Motive include Alertness bonus from Will


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 4, 2011)

Barrik's face wrinkles in confusion. "If it were a dead and burning dog, it would be on fire, and this one isn't. Maybe it's not a dog, like Gulujak, just looks like one." The half-orc glares at the beast across the bridge, trying to remember if he has ever heard of a similar creature.

"In any case, we've got to get across. I sure as hell don't like the broken-down look of this thing... Fantalass, you know anything about construction?"

[sblock=OOC]
Knowledge (planes) check for the dog.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 5, 2011)

Marda moves up to the edge of the bridge and breifly looks over the animal that waits on the others side, she looks down at the stonework...

((Perception (with Stonecunning) 1d20+10=12 (nothing to see here... move along  ))

[sblock=Stonecutting]Dwarves receive a +2 bonus on Perception checks to potentially notice unusual stonework, such as traps and hidden doors located in stone walls or floors. They receive a check to notice such features whenever they pass within 10 feet of them, whether or not they are actively looking.[/sblock]
With a shrug at not picking anything of note about the bridge or is ability to stand up to a crossing she looks across at the animal... Marda speaks her divine words as she clutches her holy symbol and casts _Detect Magic_. She peers about...

(( Knowledge (Arcana) if needed... 1d20+7=11 Wow... dice hate me today.  ))

She loosk to the animal as she bends to one knee on the ground, the many items she carries bang or clank together despite being lashed as best she could. The dwarf grumbles a moment and then makes eye contact with the beast. "Hello there... What has you out here in all this?" she makes a motion to the firey inferno that is the forest. "Are you here to help us?" 

(( Diplomacy or Handle Animal (with an Inspiring Word invoked) 1d20=3 = 16 for a diplomacy or a 7 for a Cha (handle animal check) The diebot hates me!  ))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe & Shield (+6 Attack / 1d10+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 5, 2011)

Aaron contemplates this new discovery, and his mind races.  Does he attack, and ask questions later?  Then Marda steps forward, and test the dogs loyalty and mannerisms.  Hopefully it is docile, otherwise another battle would be on their hands.

"Everyone keep an eye out.  This could be a distraction..." 

He then keeps guard, hoping that they would not be ambushed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass watches the 'dog' carefully.

[sblock=OOC]

Total defense.

knowledge checks to identify the dog are below.

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

As Marda speaks out the dog moves forward a little and leaves the bone on the ground about ten feet from the other side of the bridge. It then starts to move off down the road. It looks back once before running down the road and out of sight due to the flames and smoke.

[sblock=Check Results]
[sblock=jbear] Sense Motive = not hostile. Perception = the "dog" has burning fiery red eyes[/sblock][sblock=DW] Know planes: the "dog" is in fact a Hell Hound: immune to fire, and breath weapon - 10' cone, once every 2d4 rounds, for 2d6 (fire) dmg. Reflex DC 14 for half[/sblock][sblock=Songdragon] Stonecunning = bridge will not hold a lot of weight group will not be able to cross all at once. Detect Magic = you feel magic coming from the bottom of the gorge. (The wagon on the map specifically) Others = see fluff[/sblock][sblock=FtF] Didn't want youto feel left out. Auto success on Perception check reveals nothing else about. i.e. no ambush spotted.[/sblock][sblock=WD] Know planes = the "dog" is in fact a Hell Hound; immune to fire, vulnerable to cold[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"The 'dog' is a hell hound, an outsider. Capable of thinking and to understand one language I also speak. Shall I try to speak to it?"
Fantalass explains and offers.

[sblock=OOC]

Total defense.

hell hounds understand infernal, right?

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 6, 2011)

A Hell Hound? The beast has eyes of fire ... and is from hell!? We should kill it and not talk to it ... What would a hound from hell have to say to us? But first we must cross this bridge, which from the looks of the fallen cart and the collapsed side, may not be safe. Maybe one of us at a time is the safest ... we don't mind going first.

Spirit puts his bow and arrow away and steps carefully onto the bridge on the right hand side, checking the ground before him for signs of collapse. He walks as softly, slowly and carefully as possible until he gets to 5ft from the collapse. There he pauses and studies the middle of the bridge, especially the area to the left of the collapse and on the other side of the collapse in front of him trying to measure whether it is safer to jump or walk around. He also takes a moment to look at the cart below, trying to spot anything of value worth salvaging. Will nibbles at his ear while he rubs his chin thoughtfully trying to decide the best course of action. 









*OOC:*


 Spirit walks onto the left side of bridge examining the squares in front of him as he goes. He uses his perception to decide whether it is safer to jump the gap or walk around it. He also tries to spot treasure in the wreckage. Based on what he manages to spot he will do one thing or the other, continuing to the other side before anyone else steps on the bridge in case too much weight could provoke a further collapse 
Edit: Spirit is happy to be tied ... just in case (we posted at the same time by the looks dragonwriter!)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 6, 2011)

"Don't bother. It doesn't seem to want to hang around. But see? Looks like a dog, not really a dog. Hell hounds... ugh. I for one am glad it didn't stick around and look for a fight. It's hot enough without getting scorched by their breath. Look, let's just get across this bridge. This rickety, old, worn and burnt bridge... Any volunteers to test it first? IF anybody's got rope, I suggest we use it for an anchor for the tester. Just in case."

Barrik obviously doesn't really care about the hell hound, instead far more focused on his dislike for the bridge.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 6, 2011)

(( Hmmm... it ate my earlier post. ))

Marda watches after the hound as if flees and looks to Fantalas, "A hell hound? It does not sound like a beast we want to be dealing with."

She then stands up from her examination of the bridge and looks down into the gorge and stops. She examines something for several moments before looking to the others, "We will need to cross the bridge one at a time. It will not support more than that."

"Down there," the dwarf points to a wagon in the gorge, "there appears to be a item with some magical properties. I cannot tell how strong or type from here. Should we try to collect it?"

She looks to Spirit, "You mentioned you had some resistance to the flames? I do not suppose you can climb?"


----------



## jbear (Jun 6, 2011)

"Will, bring us the rope"

Spirit's monkey dives into his pack and pops out a moment later holing the end of some silk rope. Spirit takes it and swiftly pulls the rest from his pack. He ties one end around himself and gives the other end back to Will who scampers back towards the group, up Marda's leg, back and onto her shoulder to drop the rope into her hands with an excited chatter.

"We can climb well enough if you can hold the rope well enough" replies Spirit with a smile. "We think we see what you are talking about amongst the wreckage. Let's see if we can Find it."

While the group organise how they hold the other end Spirit ties 8 knots at different lengths of his end of the rope and begins to climb down towards the wreckage to retrieve the treasure.









*OOC:*


 I'm kind of assuming  whatever is to be seen down there Spirit has spotted it with a 30 perception check. What is the distance to the valley floor? Is is on fire down there? Spirit makes his end of the rope into a knotted rope and climbs down once the other end is held/secured. If it looks like  a blaze down below he leaves his pack with the others first before climbing down.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 6, 2011)

Marda stops Spirit before he descends, "I can douse the the rope with water, so it will not catch fire as easily, making the decent and accent easier?"


----------



## jbear (Jun 7, 2011)

"We bow to your wisdom, Marda"

Before descending Spirit returns to the edge of the bridge to allow Marda douse the rope with water and then returns carefully to begin his descent.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

ignore, missed post above.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

Transversing the craggy wall of the gorge is of little problem as Spirit takes his time and has the rope to help. <taking 10 allowed DC 5> He makes his way down the path with the smallest amount of open flames, but still has to pass dangerously close to burning shrubs and undergrowth. <Reflex DC 15 to avoid catching fire, will roll to move things along>

Making his way down to the cart he sees it is small and made for one of the smaller races of the world. He doesn't take to much time looking around and quickly checks the back of the cart. There he finds a metal chest lying on it's side open, along with the remains of other smoldering articles that look to be worthless. The wind blowing through the gorge picks up and he is bathed in flames for a moment. <Reflex DC 15 to avoid catching fire, will roll to move things along> Quickly grabbing the chest he thanks the unknown powers for his ability to withstand the heat it must be putting off from it's long exposure to the heat of the forest fire. He scoops up piles of coins and gems and what look like potion vials putting them all quickly back in. Buried under the coins he discovers a metal wand with a small crystal tip, and slips it in his belt.

Thanks to his magical strength giving cords the load is no problem as he ties off the case and throws it over his shoulders to climb back out. Once again Spirit finds the flames of the gorge licking at him and his clothing <Reflex DC 15 to avoid catching fire, will roll to move things along> and he scampers quicker going up than he did going down.

As Spirit triumphantly reaches the top and stands at the edge of the gorge Torrent tries to hide a smile and a smirk.

"What?" Spirit asks curiously.

"Oh nothing. Just your pants are on fire." she says laughing.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 8, 2011)

Aaron keeps watch on the area, as the others keep an eye on Spirit.  When the newcomer reaches the top along with the prize from below, he too finds the man's pants on fire, and merely shakes his head.  "Must be magical if that thing survived these fires intact.  Might as well check what they are now, to see if they can be of use."

He says the last line to Fantalass, who seems to be the one that seems to be able to identify all sorts of magical items.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"Let me see what I can do. And look out for trouble. Maybe the hell hound was just a gurad dog and it now noting it's master."
Fantalass says as he takes a look at the 'rod'.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

OCC: Whew got that check on the button. Wand of cure light wounds.


----------



## jbear (Jun 8, 2011)

Spirit takes the wand from his belt and hands it to Fantalass to examine more comfortably.

"Give it to whoever can use it best"

He takes the chest from his shoulders and  opens it to reveal its shiney contents with a toothy grin.

It's always useful to have a Finder nearby! We hope we can repay you all in more ways for taking me  us you. Maybe you can identify the potions also, Fantalass?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


How many potions are there?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

OCC: 12 potions - one roll for them all as they are all the same and I woll lower the DC.


----------



## jbear (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


 How much gold and gems are in the chest with the potions, and is the chest itself valuable or can we share the treasure and ditch the extra weight of the chest?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2011)

Fantalass tries to identify the potions...









*OOC:*


The roller has to be bugs. I roll the same amount just to often in the same thread...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 10, 2011)

OCC: Odd I will have to keep track as I roll in a lot of threads. 

Fantalass identifies the potions as all being _Stand the Heat_ potions.

Torrent is ecstatic at the news. "Great we will diffidently have enough to cross the forest then. And maybe I should take the wand you all seem to like getting into the thick of a scrap. But I'm hoping this...," she says pointing to the light pink scar across her face she received from the Black Horse Gang. "...is the last scar I ever get."

She packs away the potions in her satchel and says, "Well whoever they were they were trying to get through the forest too. And didn't make it past this old bridge." She sighs and looks over the crumbled structure. "I hope we fair better."

[sblock=OOC] Ready for you to cross when you all are.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


 And the rest of the treasure? 







After dealing with the rest of the treasure Spirit crosses the bridge  by himself, still tied to the rope that Marda is holding. Will leaps back onto his shoulder as he turns to cross. He crosses slowly, checking every step before him as he goes on the left hand side and then waits for the others, reeling in the rope which he then puts away in his backpack.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 10, 2011)

OCC: Sorry don't know where the. "You may divide the coins and gems up for easier carrying." Post go to, I'm sure I thought about posting it.

EDIT: While your on a section of the bridge is really unsafe. (using percep check from other post) hopping over it is NP for Spirit. Might be trouble for others though.


----------



## jbear (Jun 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Maybe its a good idea to deal with the treasure, divide it and then you don't have to worry about it anymore HM. I only suggest this so you don't have to do another massive recap of loot at the end of the chapter. To do that though we'd need to know what the total of the coins and gems is. So Spirit is across right?[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 11, 2011)

After watching the elf nimbly repeling down wagon below and the climbing back up the dwarf nods. She does let out a laugh at poor Spirit's trousers. She motions the elf over and calls upon Gracenyes' will and casts mending on the pants, fixing them right up. "There you are lad."

The dwarf looks foward to the task at hand after the treasures are distributed amongst the group. After removing her back, with a great hrrrumph, the dwarf braces and holds tight to the rope and waits for the elf to progress to the other side...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2011)

As Marda mends the elf's pants she notices that he doesn't have a burn mark anywhere on him. He seemed not to flinch when the flames were all about him as well.

After fixing Spirit clothes he nimbly moves along the left side of the bridge. Everyone watches as he leaps over a section near the center and let out their breaths when he makes it to the other side.

Untying the lead rope Spirit let's Marda pull it back so someone else can secure themselves with it. The fifty plus foot drop to the bottom of the fiery gorge is something everyone wishes to avoid. Then the elf looks around and notices the bone still lying in the road not ten feet from him, the hell hound is nowhere to be found.

[sblock=OOC] Ok crossing time will make it simple for everyone else (unless you wish not to follow the same path). 

-Please post up a Perception check DC 10 to notice the unsafe section. 

-If you fail this then it is a DC 10 Reflex save to "jump back" when you hear the ominous cracking (kind of like walking on a frozen lake). 

-If you make the Reflex save you may attempt to jump across. This is a DC 10 Acrobatics check (to jump 5 feet with out running start - please don't run on the bridge it is old).

-If you fail the Reflex save to "jump back" than first your leg than the rest of you tumble through a new hole in the bridge. That then is a standard DC 20 reflex save to grab the other side (Spirits side - where you can safely pull yourself up and then continue on.)

-If you fail the second Reflex save and you are tied off, then as long as two people are holding the other end of the rope and those two are not Fantalass and Cyrstin, then you are saved from death and pulled back up to the starting side of the bridge. 

So please post up and Good Luck.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass easily notices the unsecure part of the bridge. Taking a moment to count for the trajectory, he jumps over it.
"Be careful, some parts of it are not save to move over." He notes the others and points at the to avoid parts.

[sblock=OOC]

Taking 10 on Acrobatics for an 11. It is a no rush situation, but danger for failure, so I think we can take 10 but  not 20.

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 11, 2011)

The dwarf eyes the elf a moment before he crosses, noting that he is not burned even though he clothes are. With a shrug she braces while the others cross.

Marda is the last to cross, and has the others drag her backpack full of gear across before she crosses. She attempts to move in the footsteps of the others and easily takes note of the bad section of the bridge.

On the otherside, the dwarf hefts up her load and adjusts things here and there before nodding to the others she says with her dwarven humor, "Your dwarf servant is ready."


((Perception 1d20+8=20 (22 with Stonecutting) ))


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 12, 2011)

Aaron watches Fantalass move across after Spirit and watches their reaction to the same part of the bridge.  Spotting the issue, he moves to the bridge, and instead of jumping over, he pulls out a piece of chalk and marks the edge of the 'safe' part of the bridge.  "When you see the line, jump past it to the safe part."

He says this and moves back with Marda to hold the line.  He motions for the others to pass first, before he goes, and then Marda last.

OOC - Perception +11, Acrobatics +2, perhaps the marking can grant anyone else a +2 Circumstance bonus or even auto pass the perception check...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 12, 2011)

Barrik grumbles as he has to cross the bridge (likely one of the later to cross, as he would have held the bracing rope with Marda). The swirling ash and smoke, even reduced here, may very well disrupt his sight. And he's never been the most attentive person...

He manages to miss Aaron's mark, but jumps back as the bridge section gives way. Cursing in Orcish, he tries to jump the gap and fails miserably as he trips over Gulujak and nearly ruins the eidolon's own leap across.

[sblock=OOC]
Crap... Not good.
Out of 5 rolls, only 1 of them was above a 5. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2011)

Barrik let's out a curse and a roar as the stone bridge crumbles as he tries to catch a hold on it. Suddenly he sees the fifty foot drop to the gorge floor below him as he quickly falls to meet it.

Then the air is ripped out of his guts as the rope around him goes taunt. 

"We got you Barrik! Don't worry." Aaron says from somewhere above. 

The half-orc looks up to see Gulujak watching nervously over the edge. "Pull!" Torrent grunts as Barrik is heaved upward and the wolf-en outsider paces.

Reaching the lip of the bridge Barrik helps and pulls himself up over the edge. Everyone sighs but they don't let go of the rope until the summoner is safely back on the dirt road. 

"Good pack." Gulujak says with a wolfish grin, his tongue hanging out one side of his mouth.


----------



## jbear (Jun 13, 2011)

Spirit watches with concern and then relief as Barrick is hauled back onto the bridge.

"Come on Barrick, you can make it, we believe in you."

While he waits he turns his attention to the bone, mistrustfully.

"Is it magical, Fantalass?"

Without touching it he kneels down and examines it, looking for anything unusual about the bone and tring to define what kind of animal it belongs to and whether it died recently or if the bone is old and fossil-like.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 13, 2011)

After getting pulled back up, Barrik turns around, curses soundly at the bridge and fire, then spits through the hole down onto the flames. He glowers as he carefully walks across the rest of the bridge to the remainder of the group. A grunted (and shaken-sounding) "Thanks" is the only thing he says.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2011)

Fantalss answers the question.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 14, 2011)

After the effort of getting Barrick back up she nods to Barrick's summoned beastie and reaches down to pet Gulujak and stops... She looks at him and asks, "Is it okay to pet you?"

She looks up at Barrick, "At least it is only a few bruises and not death."

She looks ahead into the fiery forest, "We should be on our way soon."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 14, 2011)

Gulujak's tongue lolls out like a common dog as he replies "Yes. Scratch behind ears always good."

Barrik merely grits out "Just because it could have been worse doesn't mean I have to like the less-bad outcome."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

Fantalass casts his cantrip to detect magic and stares at the bone. "No, it is not." the elf answers than looks around while the spell is still in effect seeing nothing of note.

Looking at the bone Spirit notices it is a femur of some poor soul and that it has writing etched into it. Picking it up he reads what the message outloud.
_
"Leave the case. Cooperate, and we might find an arrangement to spare your lives. Carry this with you if you wish to bargain.”_ the elf says and shrugs not knowing what it means.

"Hmmm...." Torrent murmurs. "Let me see that." 

Taking the bone she rolls it over reading the message and then says to the group. "Best we watch our backs looks like we have Ragesian agents somewhere about."

"Oh no," Cyrstin murmurs fearfully and stepping closer to Aaron. "Are they going to kill us like they killed my father?" she asks fearfully.

"Toughen up girl!" Torrent almost spits. "Look where you are. You could die at any moment. These bastards aren't going to kill us or get this case."

"Then what do we do?" the young woman asks.

< ideas/RP then I will advance >


----------



## jbear (Jun 14, 2011)

What is this case? You are being hunted by Ragesians? Why? How did they know you would be here travelling through the Forest Fire? 

Spirit rattles off question after question.

This agent obviously is the kind that deals with Hell Hounds... We say, no bargains. If they were strong enough to take the case from you then why bargain with a bone? We say let's prepare ourselves for a fight. Let's take them their bone. And then let's teach them a lesson.

Spirit readies his bow.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 14, 2011)

Barrik grimaces at the bone-note. "They sure don't believe in civility, do they? And as much as I admire the 'no quarter' frame of mind, Spirit, there is an angle you aren't considering. Namely, laziness. Whoever sent this was strong enough to either summon or cow a hell hound and could be strong enough to take us down. They just might not want to expend the effort. Ragesians strike me as not really liking getting their hands dirty. See, they hired a pack of mercenaries, for one, to stop us on our way here. And as you can see, it didn't work.

"Now, I suggest we do what the bone-note says and leave the case." Barrik's eyes get a mischievous glint as he continues, "Empty, of course. Stuffing the papers into one of our packs shouldn't be too difficult and they'll be protected from the flames, if this spell on us is as effective as it seems."


----------



## jbear (Jun 14, 2011)

"We have some blank paper we can put inside the case. We are not even sure we know what a Ragesian is, but they would have to be very stupid not to look inside the case to see if the papers are there or not before leaving. We imagine that it is what the case contains that is valuable and not the case itself. Or is it a magical case? This is not the ideal conditions to forge documents but I also have pen and ink. Perhaps that way the ruse would buy us a few more seconds to surprise this agent."

Spirit cocks his head to one side as though listening to Will.

"We like the idea of your ruse, but we think it will only buy us the advantage of time. Time we should use to destroy this enemy of yours who summons hounds from the pits of hell."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"Uhm, Ragesia, the big empire we rebel against? The one that attacked Gate Pass? With the strange magic hating clergy?
The Ragesian Empire lies in the northwest of the region, spanning several hundred miles north to south and east to west.
To the east is the Shining Land of Shahalesti, a tenuous ally with whom relations have frayed of late.
To the south lie the Exarchate of Sindaire, the Kingdom of Dassen, and the Khaganhold of Ostalin, three nations which so far have managed to avoid being conquered by Ragesia.
It's capital is Ragos."
Fantalass refers. He is a bit surprised, as he thought this to be common knowledge.

[sblock=OOC]
Just reading the player's guide 

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

"Didn't know you were a historian Fantalass, but you have the right of it." Torrent says pulling the case from here backpack. "Their new empress set the inquistion on Gate Pass, she's been quite busy since taking over after Coaltounge's death."

"Blast no where to set up an ambush in this accursed place." she adds looking around. "If we leave the case here empty, that must mean they will be following up from behind. Maybe there is somewhere ahead we could wait for them from."


----------



## jbear (Jun 14, 2011)

"We have been on the edge of this forest for so long now names of distant nations we heard of only ever in passing have faded from memory. We know nothing  of an attack on Gates Pass or who you rebel against. We have little concern for politics but if their priests hate magic users ... then they hate us. And they must also hate you Fantalass. And we imagine they have little love for those that summon talking wolves, Barrick. Thank you for lesson. It is wise to know who our enemies are. And it seems your enemy is our enemy also."

Spirit turns his attention to Torrent with a puzzled  look.

"You think they come from behind us? But the hound left a bone on this side of the bridge. How did the Hell Hound come to be there ... with a message from its master carved into a bone, if its master is still behind us? The Hound has feet that touch the ground ... We have eyes to follow the marks his feet have left not more than a few minutes ago in the ground. Where would the hound go if not to its master?"

Spirit kneels back down to where the bone was laid and begins examining the ground for the hounds tracks with the memory still in his mind which way the hound walked off, Will perched on his head staring at the ground intently also. He continues talking. 

"Can we not take the bone the way the hound went as   a sign we wish to negotiate. We speak with this Ragesian. One of us gives them the empty case with the false papers. And while they check the contents we kill them ... Do we need a special place for an ambush to achieve  that?"









*OOC:*


 Cheers for the run down on what I should probably know. I had a feeling the were a race of people from the context. But the name Rage - sians gave them a  kind  of  racial touch, like Furian. Anyway, it was worth it, that is I think the most Fantalass has said since I've been   palying  

Spirit tries to find the tracks and points them out to whoever can track, hopefully giving a +2 circumstance bonus to follow the tracks. I have realised Survival is used for tracking, something I thought was the realm of perception ( a false friend carried between different editions). I would have invested some training in  it if I had known. Something I will remedy as soon as I reach lvl 4.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 15, 2011)

[sblock=jbear info]jbear... check out... WAR OF THE BURNING SKY - AN ADVENTURE PATH FOR D&D 4E AND D&D 3.5 Look at the intro pack, it gives some basic info for the War of the Burning Sky campaign setting.[/sblock]
As she comments to Barrick, she scratches  Gulujak behind his ears. She pauses only a moment not sure how the creature would feel. "I like your way of thinking there Barrick." The dwaf will heft her own scroll case out of the over flowing backpack, "Here, use this to keep the documents safe."


----------



## jbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Spirit also rustles around in his back pack and withdraws his blank sheets of paper which he offers for use in the ruse.

He then waits watching with interest as the group deliberate on how to proceed. It seems  to take a long time, and he grows somewhat restless. Having spotted the tracks but unskilled at following them he decides to wander a way up the path to see if he manages to spot more tracks further up the path.

He proceeds very carefully, alert for any signs of danger coming from either side of the path or ahead of him. He keeps just in sight of the group with his search before turning back to listen to their decision.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2011)

The ash on the road makes it very easy to see the prints of the hell hound. They go up the road a little ways before turning off and heading into the burning brush.

Torrent takes the case with it's now blank documents and puts the scroll case with the real documents in here backpack. Holding the case in one hand she hefts the bone in the other. "Ready?" she asks.

[sblock=OOC] Ready? from the DM. Please post up you are and what you have in hand as you move up the road. No need for a Perception check you will get to see what is awaiting you. Once everyone posts up I will advance the thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 19, 2011)

The dwarf moves up with the others after Torrent has readied the scroll case. She nods to the woman, "Aye, ready."

((*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe & Shield (+6 Attack / 1d10+3)))
[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe & Shield (+6 Attack / 1d10+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass follows the others. The MM wand tugged to his side, he prepares for more mundane attacks, holding the found longbow ready in his hands with the arrows near and easy to grasp.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 20, 2011)

Barrik watches the proceedings with the case and papers with amusement.

"Aye, let's be going," he responds, pulling his falchion just in case.


----------



## jbear (Jun 20, 2011)

When Spirit reaches the place in the path where the tracks leave the path he stops and waits for the rest of the group to catch up. When they do arrive he says:

"It is easy to follow the hounds tracks in the ash. The hound left the path here."

He points off the side of the path with the arrow notched and ready in his bow.

"Shall we follow? Or keep on the path? Maybe we can scout ahead and see what we can see?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

"Well I don't think we should follow it in there," Torrent says pointing to the burning trees and underbrush. "Some of us aren't lucky enough to only have to worry about are clothes catching fire. Gods but it is hot!" she exclaims before emptying her waterskin for what might be the third time today. 

She says a short prayer holding the skin out and Spirit sees that it starts to bulge as it becomes once more filled with water. "Let's move on and see who this Ragesian is."

Aaron and Cyrstin follow from the back talking quietly as Barrik, Gulujak, Will, and Spirit take point. With Marda, Fantalass, and Torrent in the center the group moves down the ash covered road cautiously.

Everyone is startled by a loud *"BAMPH!"* as something materializes on the road far ahead. The air around the thing seems to catch fire and the ash on the road swirls up and away as if the air was displaced. When the ash and flame subsides the group sees a horrid sight. Large horns and a spiked tail give pause but the long saw-toothed glaive looks truly dangerous. Tentacles coming from around it's face give the appearance of a beard but the wiggle and move as if alive. 

The thing crouches low in a battle like stance and calls out to the group. _"Smart negotiators always obey the letter of any contract. Your deception will not work on me, but I do so admire your spirit!"_

OCC: Roll INIT - if you beat the INIT below please post an action.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass 

[sblock=OOC]

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 23, 2011)

Marda comments as she looks from the nasty looking person to Spirit... "Uhm, he is not really ours. Admire him all you wish though." she flashes a wry smile as she waits for the action to start...

((Initiative 1d20+1=8))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe & Shield (+6 Attack / 1d10+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 23, 2011)

At the burst of flame and sight of the creature ahead, Barrik just grumbles and shakes his head (for starters).


----------



## jbear (Jun 23, 2011)

"We swear we do not know this creature or why he admires us. I guess now we know how the Ragesian agent following you got ahead of us. He seemed to just appear in front of us... space seems not to be a barrier for this ugly devil. He must also have been watching us when we spoke of the case ... which means it can become invisible also."

Spirit takes careful aim.

"We think there is little room for a deal now..."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 24, 2011)

Aaron had been quiet for the most part, keeping his eyes peeled and Crystin safe, or as safe as he could manage with a flaming forest all about.  When the talk of deception came, he liked the idea.  Now, with the appearance of this glaive wielding foe, things were different.  

"Keep an eye out all about and call out if you see anything.." he says to Crystin, as he takes stock of his foe...

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, been hell lately.  Know Arcana includes bonus to identify weakness of foes.  Sense Motive to sense if he's trying to distract us or hide something with his words.  Pending results of the Knowledge Check to see what I can do.  Is this a surprise round that enable a single action, or a full action?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC FtF] Not a surprised round it is round one and Aaron maybe the only one who can go before the devil. Will roll Torrent and Cyrstin's INIT in this post. Your Know roll is to low to discern anything, sorry.

EDIT: and not bluffing either.[/sblock]

[sblock=WD's roll on the other hand]
Creature is an evil outsider, a bearded devil. Check adds in two other things so Fantalass knows most devils have DR 5 good/silver and have resistance 10 acid and cold[/sblock]

[sblock=and DW]Evil Outsider - outsider traits and you also know that this devil is immune to fire[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 24, 2011)

"I don't know what this thing is, but if it bleeds, then it will die..."  Aaron prepares for the fight, as he conjures up some protection.  Looking at the weapon of choice from this foe, he would need all the protection he can muster up.  He moves next to Barick and prepares for the fight that is coming.  

[[sblock=Actions]Standard Action - Shield of Faith, +2 Deflection AC, 30 rounds
Swift Action - Protection Judgement, +1 AC this round
Move Action - Moving to E9

Bastard Sword in hand
HP 27/27
AC 20
*Spells per Day* "_" equals unused slot, "X" equals used spell slot
*1st LVL* - (X)(_)(_)(_)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can I rely the information out of turn? Or do I have to wait to Fantalass turn?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

OOC: This being pbp you may speak "out of turn" warning the others if you wish.

Kazyk watches as Aaron moves up to form a battle line and grins. Torrent drops the bone and calls forth a blessing and divine energy emboldens everyone to the monster blocking their way. She draws her axe ready for anything.

_"Yes, yes. Prepare yourselves. Harden your resolve if you wish the outcome will be the same."_ He waves an arm and the ash before him starts to swirl. 

The group watches as six strange grotesque forms rise up out of the ash. They look humaniod but their flesh seems to be melted on their bones and their faces have only black orbs for eyes and a toothless maw that utters forth a groan as they sway.
_
"Kill the girl! Leave the rest to me,"_ the devil commands the lesser beings. As one the six blobs move slowly towards the group.

[sblock=OOC]Torrent cast bless on everyone. Kazyk summons some lesser devils and it is the rest of the groups turn for round one.

INIT order:
Aaron 19
Torrent 18
Kazyk 10
Lemures 10
Spirit 9
Cyrstin 9
Marda 8
Barrik 7
Gulujak 7 (waits to see what Barrik does I guess)
Fantalass 7[/sblock]

OCC2: Lemures AC 14 HP 13


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2011)

"Careful, it is an elite soldier devil, called a bearded level. Immune to fire and resistant to acid, cold and non-silver weapons. He can also summon lesser devils... too late "


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 24, 2011)

"Only silver weapons can harm him?" Aaron asks, unsure if he should drop his heirloom weapon in favor of his light mace.  It could do the job, but at such a slower pace.


----------



## jbear (Jun 25, 2011)

"These blob devils  he has called ... are they resistant  to fire also Fantalass?"

Spirit's trembling hand lets loose his arrow at the closest blob but it flies wide in his panic to move back from the front line near the side of the road covering one  of Crystin's flanks. He stretches out his hand towards the blazing trees and beckons the fire towards him.

In a swirl of flame a circle of fire surrrounds his body protectively.

[sblock=Actions] Relic fires a Point Blank shot at the Blob devil in I10. He moves back to square A11. As  a swift action he draws the flames from  the forest around him to create a Fire Shield (Flame Supremacy feature). [/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Damn ... I wonder if someone tallied all the unmodified dice rolls from the Dice Roller what the average number would be.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"I said 'resistant' to no silver... or 'good' weapons, not 'immune'."

[sblock=OOC]

check below to identify / know weaknesses of the lemures.

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 26, 2011)

"Odds are good on that, Spirit. Don't bother hitting them with flames," Barrik grunts out before drawing a symbol in mid-air and intoning a few words. A golden beam of sunlight pierces through the burning canopy in a line just in front of Barrik. It coalesces into a gleaming shield before fading from sight.

Gulujak's neck bunches up as he steps forward and spits on the ground in front of the summoned devils. With a snarl, his head shoots forward from his shoulders at one of the ashy blob-creatures!
The strange wolf is also prepared to lash out at any fiends trying to pass him.

[sblock=OOC]
Barrik stands his ground and casts Shield (+4 AC, 30 rounds). Gulujak takes 5-ft step forward to G7 and attacks the Lemure at I6 (10-ft. reach for his bite - he should take Combat Reflexes eventually).

Barrik AC 20 (16 normal) HP 26/26
Summons: 0/4 used
1-level spells: 1/4 used

Gulujak AC 19 HP 24/24
10-ft reach, +5 bite for 1d6+3 damage and Trip +5 (for AoOs).
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 26, 2011)

The dwarf curses in dwarven at hearing of her enemies' strengths. She drops the axe and draws forth the warhammer hold it high as she calls to her goddess, "Gracenyes, I call upon your favor!" The weapon glows silver for a moment. Lowering the weapon she readies to face her foes by stepping forward.

((Drop weapon - free, draw weapon- move, cast divine favor on warhammer +1 - standard, 5-foot step to E-11 - miscellaneous action ))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion), bless, divine favor (10 rounds)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Warhammer +1 & Shield (+8 Attack / 1d8+5)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2011)

OOC: Wait WD two 20's in what two days??? LOL Will allow Fantalass to know all there is to know about Lemures they are the bottom of the food chain and most common devils so the DC is like 6 I think. Also I need your actions for the round if you have a minute. Will update TUE morning (my time) to give you time to post up something.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"You mean the lemures, the least of devil-kind? Same resistances and immunities. They are also mindless."
Fantalass quickly answers before casting a spell on himself. Stones rain from the sky, but do little to the devils but hinder their movement.

[sblock=OOC]

cast stone call to hit all lemures. (low damage roll , all soaked by DR. Terrain is difficult for CL/rounds).
put bow away

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Cyrstin moves up behind Aaron quickly. "I can help. Here!" she says laying a hand on the warrior and mumbling a word of magic. "Now they can't touch you."

OOC: playing her green and casting protection evil on Aaron not the best choice but she needs to learn.


[sblock=Status]
Lemure1 5/14HP

Cyrstin Spells:
(x),(-),(-),(-), - bonded item[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Aaron - cast spell, move
Torrent - cast spell, draw weapon
Kazyk - summon lemures
Lemures - double move
Spirit - fire bow, use special ability, moves
Cyrstin - casts spell, moves 
Marda - cast spell, draw weapon, move
Barrik - cast spell
Gulujak - attack hit (dmg 9)
Fantalass - cast spell, stow weapon[/sblock]
[sblock=Notes]
Looks like Spirit and Gulujak didn't add in their bless bonuses. Just a reminder *Bless is in effect.* 

It is top of the 2nd so FTF then Torrent and the bad guys, Torent is going to apply her silversheen and the lemures are going to move Drawing AoO's. If you have time DW and Songdragon please roll up your AoO's and I will apply them might help me as I can note how the lemures move and whether you hit or not. Instead of moving them rolling then having to adjust should you take out a creature before it gets to attack and what not.

FtF you can also add in an AoO but I would do one for now. As you might just need the others for your feat as_ "Kill the girl"_ means Cyrstin. 

Man that stone call radius is freakin' huge. Grey dots equal difficult terrain.

jbear please put up a status block. Mainly to keep track of spells and powers used - i.e. Fire jet (which I believe will also be empowered in the fire forest). But mainly to keep track of arrows (I think you are at 48/50) part of the thing about this module is supplies and how the party copes later when things start to run out.

Thanks everyone.

Update complete.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 28, 2011)

Seeing Crystin run to the front and expose herself to danger, Spirit's eyes widen like plates. His mouth drops to say something but his surprise and sudden fear are such that all that he manages to issue is a gurgling "Errrghk..."

[sblock=Spirit's Status]
Elven Rogue 2/Wizard 1
INIT: +3 Perception: +12
Conditions: Stand the heat (potion), bless, Flame  Shield
AC: 15 (Touch: 13 Flatfooted: 12)
HP: 20/20
BAB: +1 CMB: +1 CMD: 14  
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +3  
Speed: 30 ft
Energy Resistance: fire 5
Spell Failure: 10%
In Hand: Longbow with +1 Arrows (+6 Attack (Bless); 1d8+1 dmg);With Point Blank Shot (+7 Atk; 1d8+2 dmg)
Arrows: 48/50
Spells: (0-level) Resistance, Detect Magic, Daze; (1st level) Gravity Bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands
Flame Jet: 6 of 6 uses remaining 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] I had figured he meant Crystin. For some reason I would expect them to say 'Kill the Dwarf' if they were after Marda, or at least 'Kill the woman', and I totally keep forgetting Torrent is a woman ... hehehe. Spirit should have said something to warn Crystin to stay back, dang! Bless bonus was included in my arrow shot, but alas with a 3 on the dice ... to no avail! Re: Flame Jet, powered up or not, I'm unlikely to have much use for any of my fire attacks against devils who are immune or other creatures that live in a Forest of Fire. I'll make sure I keep my status staked to my post from here on out, sorry about that. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 28, 2011)

As the first lemure attempts to move past Marda she does not hesitate to strike it with the magical warhammer, "Back to hell with you!"

((AoO 1d20+8=11 to hit for 1d8+5=6 if that crappy attack connects.   Must be a hint... stop using the freaking warhammer! ))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion), bless, divine favor (10 rounds)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Warhammer +1 & Shield (+8 Attack / 1d8+5)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 28, 2011)

Both Barrik and Gulujak lash out at the lemures as they try to get around the group and attack Cyrstin.

[sblock=OOC]
Lemure 1 should have to spend a Move Action to stand from Prone (since Gulujak most certainly nailed his Trip attempt). Gulujak will use his AoO on Lemure 2, while Barrik will AoO Lemure 1.

Barrik AC 20 (16 normal) HP 26/26
Summons: 0/4 used
1-level spells: 1/4 used

Gulujak AC 19 HP 24/24
10-ft reach, +5 bite for 1d6+3 damage and Trip +5 (for AoOs).
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass casts a spell protective on himself and draws his wand.

[sblock=OOC]

cast mage armor for +4 armor
draw mage missle wand

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2011)

Seeing the Lemures come for Crystin, he can only feel a sickening in his stomach that rises when he feels her hand on his shoulder and she offers to protect him.  She didn't know any better.  She thought she was helping, but she was only setting herself up to die.  Perhaps the others as well, as he looks about the battlefield.

"Gracenys... please don't let my death be in vain..."

No sooner does he utter the words before the makeshift belt glows brightly, with the vivid images coming to life as if they were freshly created.  He feels his weapon pulse for a second, and he prepares to fight to the death.

Swiftly thinking on it, his protection is not needed, as the foes have other things on their mind.  A thought of destruction overcomes him, as he only wants to see these creatures hewed down in mass.  He calls back to Crystin, "Use the spell on yourself..."

Preparing for the oncoming creatures, he decides to try and even the playing field.  He grabs his silversheen vial and tosses it at the ground at Barriks feet.  Nodding to the warrior, he then awaits the hoard.  He hews down the first lemure that ignores him, as the blade cuts the creature nearly in half.  One down, Aaron looks at the rest of the foes, as they move in to get to Crystin.  He can only hack at their claws when they reach for Crystin, as there are too many to bring down so quickly.  (All three AoO's hit, so she gets +2 AC for three attacks on her, and he will take her damage if they still hit her)

"Flank them Barrik and Marda!"

[sblock=Aaron Actions and Stats]Standard Action to activate Dream Shroud (Weapon aligned to GOOD for 3 minutes)
  Swift Action to switch to Destruction Judgement power (+1 dmg)
  Move action to grab silversheen
  Free action to drop it in Barriks square

  AoO = 4/round
  1 AoO reserved for first Lemure that provokes AoO while flanking with Marda
  3 AoO’s reserved for BodyGuard for Crystin, DC10, +2AC, and if they still hit her, he will take the damage using In Harm’s Way feat

  Align Weapon GOOD (30 rounds)
  Bless (+1Att, 29 rounds)
  Shield of Faith (+2 Deflection AC, 29 rounds)
  Bastard Sword in hand, +7 to hit (+9 if flanking), 1d10+4 (+1d6 if flanking), good aligned
  HP 27/27
AC 19
*Spells per Day* "_" equals unused slot, "X" equals used spell slot
*1st LVL* - (X)(_)(_)(_)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Torrent quickly draws her own silversheen from her belt pouch. She has trouble opening it with her axe still in hand, but gets it open as the lemures start to surround the group. "Come on, come on." she grumbles as if it will speed up the process.

The lemures swarm the group and Cyrstin in particular. One claws at her missing as Aaron helps to defend her, the others are to slow and just move in. Frighten she starts to cast her spell to protect herself while avoiding the claws of the lemures. Scared and uncertain the combo is enough to distract the poor girl from getting the spell off. "I can't!" she cries to Aaron's back. "Were going to die!"

The stones called by Fantalass have covered most of the road but that doesn't stop the breaded devil.

*BAMPH *

And he teleports behind the group in a shower of fire and swirling ash. His glaive held ready it threatens all those around him. The devil looks from person to person truly indecisive as to whom to start with. _"Yes you are,"_ he replies to Cyrstin. The snide remark coming from his large toothy grin.

[sblock=Actions]
*Listed in INIT order (btw)*
Round 2:
Aaron - activte magic item, retrieve item
Torrent - retrieve item, apply potion
Kazyk - teleport
Lemures - various (only one in range to att after Aaron killed one)
Spirit -* is up*
Cyrstin - cast on defensive (failed)
Marda - not gone
Barrik - not gone
Gulujak - not gone
Fantalass - not truly gone but actions listed - if you keep your action listed you will need to cast on defensive or suffer an AoO, or someone may kill a close by lemure giving you a 5' step chance [/sblock]
[sblock=Status]

Lemure-1 5/14HP

Cyrstin Spells:
(x),(x),(-),(-), - bonded item[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Would prefer the 5 ft step and a dead lemure 
but I will roll below in the case this isn't possible.
Success


----------



## jbear (Jun 30, 2011)

Relic, sensing the danger from the devil's reach weapon, steps back slightly off the edge of the path, preferring flames to flesh biting steel. He knocks another arrow and whispers a prayer under his breath, sending it flying into the midst of melee with expert precision, towards the already badly wounded Lemure. 

"Die, please make it die..."

[sblock=Actions]5ft step to I12 into orange area.Unsure what that means but I'm imagining something to do with the amount of fire around. Swift action to keep Fire Shield up. And shoots Bow at Lemure 1, still in Point Blank range and with no penalty (I think) as I have Precise Shot feat [/sblock]


[sblock=Spirit's Status]
Elven Rogue 2/Wizard 1
INIT: +3 Perception: +12
Conditions: Stand the heat (potion), bless, Flame  Shield
AC: 15 (Touch: 13 Flatfooted: 12)
HP: 20/20
BAB: +1 CMB: +1 CMD: 14  
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +3  
Speed: 30 ft
Energy Resistance: fire 5
Spell Failure: 10%
In Hand: Longbow with +1 Arrows (+6 Attack (Bless); 1d8+1 dmg);With Point Blank Shot (+7 Atk; 1d8+2 dmg)
Arrows: 47/50
Spells: (0-level) Resistance, Detect Magic, Daze; (1st level) Gravity Bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands
Flame Jet: 6 of 6 uses remaining 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] What is the ruling on having an  object in one hand and fighting with a one handed weapon in the other. Or put into context, can I keep my bow held in one hand, as i might a torch, or a sack of stones and draw my sword with the other and fight with it without a penalty? Or do I have to drop the bow? [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 30, 2011)

Barrik whirls on the lemure next to him as Gulujak lunges into the fray, head shooting from his shoulders and biting the blob-thing!

[sblock=OOC]
Barrik attacks Lemure 1. Gulujak moves 3 squares west to M7 and attacks Lemure 1. He'll take AoOs from Lemures 1 and 5. His AC is 23 against AoOs (Mobility feat).

Barrik AC 20 (16 normal) HP 26/26
Summons: 0/4 used
1-level spells: 1/4 used

Gulujak AC 19 (23 vs AoO) HP 24/24
10-ft reach, +6 bite for 1d6+3 damage and Trip +5 (for AoOs).
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 1, 2011)

Marda eyes the mace in her hand and with a shrug drops it and her shield and pulls off the silver greataxe from her backpack... She smiles eyeing the beastie before her and swings down with the large weapon.

((drop weapon/sheild, draw weapon, attack lemure 3 1d20+7=13 +2 for flank which I forgot = *15 (hit)* for 1d12+3=4 damage from a silver weapon (the dice hate me...  ) ))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion), bless, divine favor (10 rounds)
*AC:* now 18  ((21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)))
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Masterwork Silver Greataxe (+7 Attack / 1d12+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

Spirit drops back off the road a little and draws his bow. The flames of the forest fire lick at him and Will. Spirit feels nothing as the flames touch him but Will screeches like only a monkey in pain can. The poor familiar tries to duck between his masters back and backpack to hide from the flames.
 
Marda draws the silvered great axe the group retrieved from the dead Rageasian and hopes it will help bring down the devil and it's minions.

Gulujak moves to get at the wounded lemure as claws from another swipe at him. Teh nimble eidolon dodges the claws before attacking alongside his summoner. He and Barrik are lucky enough to dispatch the wounded lemure but it doesn't go down easy.

Fantalass steps away from the bearded devil and cast a spell to protect him as he finds himself in the thick of the fight.

[sblock=Actions]
*Listed in INIT order (btw)*
Round 2:
Aaron - activte magic item, retrieve item
Torrent - retrieve item, apply potion
Kazyk - teleport
Lemures - various (only one in range to att after Aaron killed one)
Spirit - fires bow hits (dmg=1) 
Cyrstin - cast on defensive (failed)
Marda - drops weapons, re-arms, attack (miss)
Barrik - attack, hits (dmg=3)
Gulujak - attack, hits (dmg=2) kills lemure #1
Fantalass - 5' step, cast spell, draw wand [/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
Will 4/10 HP

Cyrstin Spells:
(x),(x),(-),(-), - bonded item[/sblock]
[sblock=Notes] Between the orange and red line anyone inside that area must roll a Reflex save DC12 or catch on fire. On the other side of the red line the save DC goes up to 15. DMG = 1d6. Also anyone spending more than 1 minute on the other side of the red line must roll a Fort save to avoid smoke inhalation (DC varies due to depth inside the forest fire)

jbear you may hold any item you can in one hand and still wield and attack with a sword in the other. 

DW please roll another AoO for Gulujak as lemure #5 moves around to get at Cyrstin (WD was right they are mindless).[/sblock]

*OOC: Top of Round 3*


----------



## jbear (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 So me and Will are one fire? As in we will be burnt again at the start of our next turn? Or is it at the end? How does Will work, he gets his own actions like the Eidolon does? I hadn't even thought about putting Will in danger ... that was stupid.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 1, 2011)

The swift wolf-head flies out at the passing lemure, snapping and snarling. He rips a chunk of blob-flesh from the thing and yanks it to the ground by sheer force!

[sblock=OOC]
AoO forthcoming. To speed things up, you could roll my AoOs, HM. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] My rolls suck DW LOL.

jbear some part of your clothes, hair, or equipment is on fire and the rules are found on page 444 CORE. Will will be jumping down and back to the road to roll on the ground to extinguish his flames. (granting a +4 to Reflex save)

Spirit didn't notice as he took no damage but would know that Will is badly burnt. You can't extinguish the flames while over the orange line. Spirit may take a full round action to extinguish the flames after he has moved back onto the road.

This is all to show how dangerous it is to step off the road.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 1, 2011)

Aaron can only hope for the best, as he watches the slow opponents move to surround Cyrstin.  They moved slow, and too slow to be able to attack her in full force at first.  But not now.  Now they can do their masters' bidding.  

"Not while I am still alive..." he says, looking into Cyrstin's eyes as she is in fear of her life.  He hacks at the flanked foe, his blade passing through the abomination like a hot knife through butter. (went to -10 HP with that hit!)

"_Withdraw_ to safety.  Move behind me and beside Barrik.  Use your spell in safety. Trust me, they won't touch you..."  

He knows that the mindless ones will follow her, and he is counting on that fact with blade ready.  He also knows that the attack on these mindless ones have more than likely caught the eye of their master, and prepares for the oncoming assault.

[sblock=Aaron Actions]Attack Lemure3 while flanking with Marda
AoO#1 to aid Cyrstin vs Lemure4, which FAILED!  It can hit her!
AoO#2 vs aid Cyrstin AC vs Lemure6 as it moves to attack, success, +2 AC, will take her damage if it still hits her
AoO#3/AoO#4 vs Lemures when Cyrstin moves to O8 and provokes AoO from movement, both pass, +2 AC, will take her damage if they hit her
[/sblock][sblock=Aarons Stats]AoO's = 4/round
Destruction Judgement power (+2 dmg)
Align Weapon GOOD (29 rounds)
Bless (+1Att, 28 rounds)
Shield of Faith (+2 Deflection AC, 28 rounds)
Bastard Sword in hand, +7 to hit (+9 if flanking), 1d10+5 (+1d6 if flanking), good aligned
HP 27/27
AC 19
Spells per Day "_" equals unused slot, "X" equals used spell slot
1st LVL - (X)(_)(_)(_) [/sblock][sblock=Note - HM and Spirit especially (last line)]Stand the Heat
School: Abjuration
Level: Cleric 1, Druid 1, Paladin 1, Ranger 1, Sor/Wiz 1, Summoner 1, Witch 1
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Components: V, S, M (10 gold coins which have sat in a fire for at least 1 hour)
Range: Touch
Target: Creature touched
Duration: 24 hours
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
The touched creature and all equipment it carries suffers no harm from being in even extreme heat. It can comfortably exist in temperatures as high as 500 degrees Fahrenheit. This protection is sufficient to endure the oven-like heat of a forest fire, though it is not protection from actual fire damage. *If the affected creature catches fire, it can put itself out automatically by spending a move action.*[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2011)

Aaron slices down one of the lemures as Gulujak wrestles another to the ground. Gulujak's lemure slow rises back up wounded (defiantly need Combat Reflexes) but Aaron's does not and melts away into the ash covered road.

Torrent tales her new silvered axe and attacks the bearded fiend. Her axe clips him and draws black blood but the blow is a relatively weak one.
_
"You do not know who you face woman to brave facing me alone. I am Kazyk Guardian of the Blistering Gate to Hellthena itself."_ he says boisterously as he steps back and brings his glaive to bear down on Torrent. His glaive slices neatly across the woman's shoulders leaving a large gash just below her shoulders and neck. Using his momentum the devil swings the glaive around and over his head, as he spins around. He comes out of the spin facing Spirit and brings the wicked weapon down on the surprised elf clipping his arm, hip, and thigh as Spirit tires to dodge out of the way.

His minions claw at Cyrstin as Aaron tries to protect her. Aaron easily takes the scratches meant for Cyrstin and grunts once more for her to get behind him and cast her protection spell.

[sblock=OOC] Rest of group is up. Spirit will take an extra 2 points of bleed dmg at the start of his turn (sorry).

Move action to put out the flames (guess the potions are helpful, thanks again FtF). But pointless to do so on the other side of the orange line As you roll another Reflex save if you end your turn between the orange and red.

jbear - Will should have and doesn't as far as I can see. A stat block in your RG post. Will has attacks (not great) move speed, saves, HP and the whole nine yards. Will help you work them out if you need assistance.

WD - Where's Caty?[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
Torrent - 16/28 HP + bleed2
Spirit - 5/20 HP + bleed2
Will - 4/10 HP
Kazyk - 51/57 HP
Lemure#5 - 9/13 HP
Aaron - 23/27 HP

Cyrstin Spells:
(x),(x),(-),(-), - bonded item [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass uses his wand to fire a glowing ball of force on one of the lemures.

[sblock=OOC]
caty is in the side-bag of my backpack. Fantalass never uses her as a combatant.


active spells: mage armor for +4 armor, stand the heat

uses mage missle wand on lemure on M6 (does not cause AoOs)
5 ft step to N7

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 19/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 2, 2011)

Relic gasps in pain as the steel gouges into his flesh. As his life blood spills from his body onto the forest floor evapoating with a hiss, he struggles to resist the urge to flee. He steps back out of the flames as he realise what mortal danger he has placed his soul companion in. Fumbling with blood spattered fingers he manages to get his potion of healing from his belt and bring it to his lips. The liquid runs cool down his throat causing the gashes to coagulate and seal the flowing blood, buying him a few more precious seconds of life, though he remains terrifyingly close to the devil.

"Why does Kazyk, powerful guardian of the Blistering Gate of Helthena, stand in our way? We pass not the gate he guards, nor do we have interest in visiting such a place. What is such a powerful devil doing here meddling with such unimportant mortals as ourselves? Why does such a powerful devil follow the orders of his Ragesian masters, as if his will was not his own, as if he was a slave, pulling him  away from the gate which must surely now stand unattended? Perhaps Kazyk's boasts are as empty as the air and as hot..."

A maddened grin spreads across Spirit's face, blood smeared across his teeth and dripping from his lips,  almost willing what has been a lonely and loveless life to finally come to an end b y provoking the devil with his taunts. The flames from the fire follow him though these ones remain under his control shielding his body from attacks.

Will meanwhile scrabbles around between Spirit's back and his pack extinguishing the flames impossibly quickly as the spell active upon him douses them nearly instantly. The very intelligent monkey then stamps out the flames that have caught Spirit's hair, pack and clothes, which extinguish similarly quickly responding to the magic of the potions. He then nips at Spirit's neck to let him know not to do that again.

[sblock=Actions] Bleed for 2 dmg, step to H11 and drink Potion of Heal Light Wounds which I read stops the bleeding. Swift Action to keep up fire shield (which absorbed 1 dmg from the earlier hit from Kazyk) Will spends a  move action to stop burning and  one  to extinguish the burning gear which is automatic (thanks FtF  ) because of the Withstand the Heat spell we are under. [/sblock]


[sblock=Spirit's Status]
Elven Rogue 2/Wizard 1
INIT: +3 Perception: +12
Conditions: Stand the heat (potion), bless, Flame  Shield
AC: 15 (Touch: 13 Flatfooted: 12)
HP: 12/20
BAB: +1 CMB: +1 CMD: 14  
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +3  
Speed: 30 ft
Energy Resistance: fire 5
Spell Failure: 10%
In Hand: Longbow with +1 Arrows (+6 Attack (Bless); 1d8+1 dmg);With Point Blank Shot (+7 Atk; 1d8+2 dmg)
Arrows: 47/50
Spells: (0-level) Resistance, Detect Magic, Daze; (1st level) Gravity Bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands
Flame Jet: 6 of 6 uses remaining 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spirit's Monkey Familiar: Will]
Monkey (Familiar)
Ape, Monkey	CR 1/4
XP 100
N Tiny animal
Init +2; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5

[sblock=DEFENSE]
AC 16, touch 16, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +2 size, +2 Natural)
hp 4/10 (3HD)
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +3
[/sblock]
[sblock=OFFENSE]
Speed 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
Melee bite +5 melee (1d3–4)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=STATISTICS]
Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5
Base Atk +1; CMB +1; CMD 7
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +10, Climb +10, Perception +5; 
Racial Modifiers +8 Acrobatics
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Hehehe, You don't need to say sorry for hitting Spirit and making him bleed HM, it's part of the game. Will's stat block appear under Class Features --> Wizards Class Features --> Wizard's Familiar. I think it's all correct. I have his REFLEX Save as one higher than you calculated. As Fire Shield absorbed 1 point of dmg the 15 Sprit received was reduced to 14 +2 Bleeding left him on 4. +8 from the Potion, yay! I have him now at 12 hp. Is there anyway I can make Kazyx lose his dex bonus so I can get in  a sneak attack from range. I imagine standing at his back, but at a distance doesn't count. Not that it will matter if he decides to come after me again.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 2, 2011)

Mardachanges her grip on the greataxe and brings the weapon to down on a distracted devil between herself and Aaron. The large blade biting into the creature with some ease. The dwarf then takes a step to the next devil attacking Crystin. The pauses a moment to be sure Torrent and Spirit are alright handing the beastie and quickly brings her attention back to the foes at hand

(( Attack Lemure 3 1d20+9=20 to hit... for 1d12+3=13 damage with a silver greataxe, 5ft step to M-11 ))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion), bless, divine favor (7 rounds)
*AC:* now 18  ((21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)))
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Masterwork Silver Greataxe (+7 Attack / 1d12+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 2, 2011)

Gulujak dashes around the lemure while his master steps up, massive curved blade of his falchion in hand. The two strike as one, hoping to take down the miserable creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Gulujak moves around the Lemure to L6, taking the AoO at AC 23 (Mobility). Barrik moves to N6. Both attack Lemure 5, gaining the flanking bonuses and all that good stuff.

Barrik AC 20 (16 normal) HP 26/26
Summons: 0/4 used
1-level spells: 1/4 used

Gulujak AC 19 (23 vs AoO) HP 24/24
10-ft reach, +6 bite for 1d6+3 damage and Trip +5 (for AoOs).
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2011)

Spirits wounds stop there bleeding and Will takes care of all the flames. f there wasn't a homicidal devil in the middle of the road he would be the picture of serenity. But there is, so he is not. A triad of insults and questions spew forth to cover up the nervousness of the elf.

Gulujak and Barrik go to work on the loan lemure and would be having a tough time of it if not for Fantalass's timely magic missile. The magical bolt should have brought down the beast shambles towards Cyrstin mindless as to the damage it has taken.

Cyrstin steps up behind Aaron and casts her spell upon herself. Not knowing if it will work she cowers looking every which way at once as the lemures slowly move to close in on her.

Marda disembowels the lesser devil before her. The things black entrails fall from the gash in it's stomach but the creature doesn't pause to worry about it.



[sblock=Actions]
*Listed in INIT order (btw)*
Round 3:
Aaron - attack hit (dmg=19) Killed lemure
Torrent - attack, hit (dmg=6)
Kazyk - att Torrent hit (dmg=12), att Spirit hit (dmg=14)
Lemures - attack (one tried to get past Gulujak and failed) hit - all dmg to Aaron (4 pts)
Spirit - bleed2, 5'step , retrieve item, drink potion (heal=9) 
Cyrstin - cast protection from evil
Marda - attack hit (dmg=13)
Barrik - attack, hits (dmg=5)
Gulujak - attack, hits (dmg=0)
Fantalass - 5' step, use wand (dmg=4) [/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
Torrent - 16/28 HP + bleed2
Spirit - 13/20 HP (potions are 1d8+1 I believe)
Will - 4/10 HP
Kazyk - 51/57 HP
Lemure#5 - 0/13 HP
Lemure#3 - 0/13 HP
Aaron - 23/27 HP

Cyrstin Spells:
(x),(x),(x),(-), - bonded item[/sblock][sblock=Notes]Let's see...

DW - nice move with the eidolon, use the character with mobility drawing the AoO first. Not a bad tactic as you can figure these lemures won't have more than one AoO a round.

WD - I would never harm Caty.  Just wondering if he walks along or is carried most of the time. Guess it would depend on the place. Also I don't see a mark off for Mage Armor under Spells did you use the scroll?

jbear - Sorry as in opps. Hit Spirit on the button and then took 3/4 of his HP. Not a way to make a character lose dex bonus from range that I know of (tanglefoot bag maybe?) Feint is used for melee maybe there will be something in Ultimate Combat.

Songdragon - good hit, please note that a silvered weapon is -1 to hit but the great axe is masterwork so they cancel each other out (still a hit) I am starting to see Marda as a walking arsenal with a weapon for every encounter type character.

FtF - strange what I read about In Harm's Way. How does it play out when a creature has more than one attack. Last line says..._ "A creature cannot benefit from this feat more than once per attack."_ Is it talking full attack; standard attack or is it talking each attack a monster has, but then it wouldn't make sense to me. It goes monster attacks - use Bodyguard to grant AC bonus - if successful take damage if monster would hit protected character. Monster's second attack - repeat.

Why would you need to say only once per attack?? Will check the boards after the holiday.[/sblock]

*OOC: Top of Round **4*


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 3, 2011)

[sblock=Silvered weapons]







HolyMan said:


> Songdragon - good hit, please note that a silvered weapon is -1 to hit but the great axe is masterwork so they cancel each other out (still a hit) I am starting to see Marda as a walking arsenal with a weapon for every encounter type character.




Silver is -1 to damage, which I have been accounting for, and does not effect the to hit at all.

From the PF Role Playing Reference Document under Silver, Alchemical 
_"On a successful attack with a silvered slashing or piercing weapon, the wielder takes a –1 penalty on the damage roll (with a minimum of 1 point of damage)."_

That was not how I was leaning for Marda, it was merely someone said silver and after a round of combat remembered that we took the silver greataxe. Why not use what you got! A nice mithral dwarven warxe would suit Marda fine. Maybe an adamantine mace and hey, we have most situations covered! [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 3, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Notes]FtF - strange what I read about In Harm's Way. How does it play out when a creature has more than one attack. Last line says..._ "A creature cannot benefit from this feat more than once per attack."_ Is it talking full attack; standard attack or is it talking each attack a monster has, but then it wouldn't make sense to me. It goes monster attacks - use Bodyguard to grant AC bonus - if successful take damage if monster would hit protected character. Monster's second attack - repeat.
> 
> Why would you need to say only once per attack?? Will check the boards after the holiday.[/sblock]



[sblock=In Harm's Way]I take it as the beneficiary of the Feat, Cyrstin in this case, would not be able to benefit from this feat if more than one person were to have the feats and be alongside her.  Say Aaron and Barrik, for example.  Aaron is at 2HP, Barrik as 20.  Both use their Bodyguard Feat, grant her the +2AC, and then the enemy still hits, for 15dmg.  Aaron, with higher initiative, would take the dmg, as Barrik, according to the line above, would not be able to use the In Harms Way feat, as Cyrstin can only benefit from it once per attack.

Although, this is WAY out there as a possibility, and not even sure if it's what they meant.  I think they meant that only one attack from each foe can be negated with In Harms Way, so that foes with multiple attacks might get past this.  Just not sure, honestly.[/sblock]

Aaron knows that the two Lemures are about to fall, and instead focuses on the last remaining Lemure that has not taken any damage.  His blade flashes quickly, as he moves to flank with Marda yet again. The blade cleaves through the bloated mass, as it falls to the ground, out of the fight.  He knows he can defend Cyrstin from here and that hopefully he can get to Kazyk and deal with him as well.  If he were only so lucky...

Thinking quickly, his aura swiftly switch from that of destruction to one more appropriate for this current situation, as his wounds slowly begin to close up from the recent attacks from the Lemures.  [sblock=Aarons Actions/Stats]5 foot step to M9, Flank attack Lemure#4, killing it.  Swift action to switch to Healing Aura, +1HP/round starting next round.

Will use AoO's for Bodyguard/In Harms Way combo.

AoO's = 4/round
Healing Judgment power (+1HP/Round)
Align Weapon GOOD (28 rounds)
Bless (+1Att, 27 rounds)
Shield of Faith (+2 Deflection AC, 27 rounds)
Bastard Sword in hand, +7 to hit (+9 if flanking), 1d10+3 (+1d6 if flanking), good aligned
HP 23/27
AC 19
Spells per Day "_" equals unused slot, "X" equals used spell slot
1st LVL - (X)(_)(_)(_)  		[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 3, 2011)

Barrik and Gulujak hack and bite at the lemure remaining near them.

[sblock=OOC]
Re: Mobility tactics, that was the idea.  I aim to eventually get the Large evolution and the Spring Attack feat for Gulujak, then possibly do some Mounted Combat, or at least hit-and-runs with his Trip ability. And I totally intend to get multiple heads and go Cerberus style. 

Standard attacks, rolls include Flanking and Dirty Fighting bonuses.

Barrik AC 20 (16 normal) HP 26/26
Summons: 0/4 used
1-level spells: 1/4 used

Gulujak AC 19 (23 vs AoO) HP 24/24
10-ft reach, +6 bite for 1d6+3 damage and Trip +5 (for AoOs).
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 4, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass steps behind an ally for cover and uses his wand to fire a glowing ball of force on one of the lemures, again.

[sblock=OOC]
active spells: mage armor for +4 armor, stand the heat

move: 5ft step to O6
standard: uses mage missle wand on lemure on M6

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 5, 2011)

Torrent backs away the wound across her upper torso has an anger black look to it. She spontaneous casts a spell of healing to get her quickly back into the fight.

The last two lemures move up to Cyrstin but cringe as they get within striking distance. Then both collapse into piles of dirty flesh as they're wounds finally doing them in. At almost the same time Aaron dispatches the last lemure leaving only Kazyk left standing alone. 

Undaunted the bearded devil grunts and takes a swing at Aaron._ "You sure do dish it out well. Let's see how you take it boy!"_ The glaive comes down hard biting into Aaron's shoulder. Kazyk eyes up Marda but thinks better of it as he moves away from the dwarf to take advantage of his longer weapon._ "Not bad, bet that stings though doesn't it?"_

[sblock=Actions] Not doing a map as two maps per round is starting to confuse me. Torrent 5' step to J7 and Kazyk 5' step to J9.

All lemures are dead.

Spirit and Marda to finish the round.

Aaron is at 17/27 HP and has Bleed2 condition. Seems it could be healed before the start of your turn where it would then deal the damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Notes] Thanks for the correction Songdragon - I should never try and do things by memory. 

And FtF that sounds reasonable but I will hit the boards this week to see. For now we will play it on a one for one. Monster gets two attacks - make two AoO's and you can use In harm's Way to take damage from both if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 5, 2011)

Marda considers her companions for the moment and does not overly like the look of the devil's reach weapon. Marda steps forward and then calls to her Goddess, "Gracenyes, I ask for your aid to heal those that battle this evil before us!" A waves of holy energies wash over all her allies and somehow do not aid the devil any...

((5ft step to L-11,  Channel Energy (choosing to exclude Kazyk) 1d6+3=9 hps heals by all. Feel the love of Gracenyes!  ))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion), bless, divine favor (10 rounds)
*AC:* now 18  ((21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)))
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Masterwork Silver Greataxe (+7 Attack / 1d12+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 5, 2011)

"I can take it.  Can you?"  Aaron asks, as Marda heals up his wounds.  He spots the others, turning his gaze towards Barrik and his wolf.  He knows they are his best option, as he calls out, "Remember our tactics last time..." (Flank, please if possible)


----------



## jbear (Jul 5, 2011)

The divine healing that soothes both Spirit and Will's burns and  cuts, (praise be to Gracenyes!!  ) also bolsters Spirit's resolve. He looks for an opportunity to draw his blade and open a deep hole in Kazyk's back, silver weapon or not.









*OOC:*


 I'm unsure what I would like to do is possible, so I'll ask. I read you can draw a weapon as part of a normal move action. So my doubt is, can I step in to the devil and draw my sword as a single move action, or is a 5' step not considered a 'normal' move action? Second question: Delaying. Spirit wants to be flanking before he attacks to get in his Sneak Attack dmg. Do I have to delay my entire turn until someone steps into a square that I can  flank with and take my turn afterwards, or can I step in and then delay the attack til when someone steps in and completes the flank? Depending on the answer I'll do one of the following things:

Swift Action maintain Fire Shield. Free Action: Drop bow. Move Action: Draw elven curve blade and step in 5ft to square I10; delay attack until either Torrent or hopefully Aaron can step into K8 to flank Kazyk with me so Spirit can Sneak Attack. 

Or Delay Turn until Aaron or Torrent can move to K8 and then step in and attack from I10; Spirit will call out to them in  this case: "Distract him and we will find a weak point at his back!"

If neither of those are possible because I can't draw my blade as part of the 5ft step then: Swift action: maintain Fire Shield; Free Action: Drop Bow. 2 Move actions: Draw Elven Curve Blade and 5ft step to I10 so Aaron can use me to flank Kazyk.








[sblock=Spirit's Status]
Elven Rogue 2/Wizard 1
INIT: +3 Perception: +12
Conditions: Stand the heat (potion), bless, Flame  Shield
AC: 15 (Touch: 13 Flatfooted: 12)
HP: 20/20 (Healed 9 hp by Marda to Max)
BAB: +1 CMB: +1 CMD: 14  
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +3  
Speed: 30 ft
Energy Resistance: fire 5
Spell Failure: 10%
In Hand: Longbow with +1 Arrows (+6 Attack (Bless); 1d8+1 dmg);With Point Blank Shot (+7 Atk; 1d8+2 dmg)
Arrows: 47/50
Spells: (0-level) Resistance, Detect Magic, Daze; (1st level) Gravity Bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands
Flame Jet: 6 of 6 uses remaining 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spirit's Monkey Familiar: Will]
Monkey (Familiar)
Ape, Monkey	CR 1/4
XP 100
N Tiny animal
Init +2; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5

[sblock=DEFENSE]
AC 16, touch 16, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +2 size, +2 Natural)
hp 10/10 (healed 9 hp by Marda to Max)
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +3
[/sblock]
[sblock=OFFENSE]
Speed 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
Melee bite +5 melee (1d3–4)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=STATISTICS]
Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5
Base Atk +1; CMB +1; CMD 7
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +10, Climb +10, Perception +5; 
Racial Modifiers +8 Acrobatics
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 6, 2011)

[sblock=5-foot move]







*OOC:*


Miscellaneous Actions

The following actions take a variable amount of time to accomplish or otherwise work differently than other actions.
Take 5-Foot Step

You can move 5 feet in any round when you don't perform any other kind of movement. Taking this 5-foot step never provokes an attack of opportunity. You can't take more than one 5-foot step in a round, and you can't take a 5-foot step in the same round that you move any distance.

You can take a 5-foot step before, during, or after your other actions in the round.

You can only take a 5-foot-step if your movement isn't hampered by difficult terrain or darkness. Any creature with a speed of 5 feet or less can't take a 5-foot step, since moving even 5 feet requires a move action for such a slow creature.

You may not take a 5-foot step using a form of movement for which you do not have a listed speed. 






It is an odd action to be sure.

In genreal, you need the move action to draw the weapon either way. You can do it with a move action if you have a +1 bab. A 5ft move does not count as a move action.

So I do not see a problem with you wish to do... but will let HM make the final call.[/sblock]
((Query, why do people use the d20pfsrd when there is one from piazo's own site (Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Reference Document) ))


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> ((Query, why do people use the d20pfsrd when there is one from piazo's own site (Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Reference Document) ))



It has better hyperlinks and material from more books. But the PRD it added recently the material from Bestiary 2 and Ultimate Magic, too.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

Marda brings everyone back to health with the power of the noble goddess Gracenyes. The devil watches curiously as the wounds inflicted by his weapon heal and close and he smiles.

[sblock=Actions]
Listed in INIT order
Round 4:
Aaron - attack, hit (dmg=14) Killed lemure#4
Torrent - attack, hit (dmg=6)
Kazyk - att Aaron hit (dmg=10), att Marda miss
Lemures - moved tried to attack failed due to spell - went unconscious/unsummoned, mindless?? (oh yes)
Spirit - delay
Cyrstin - total defense
Marda - 5' step. channel energy (heals for 9)
Barrik - attack, hit (dmg=4)
Gulujak - attack, miss
Fantalass - 5' step, use wand (dmg=3) [/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
Torrent - 28/28 HP
Spirit - 20/20 HP
Will - 10/10 HP
Kazyk - 51/57 HP
Aaron - 27/27 HP

Cyrstin Spells:
(x),(x),(x),(-), - bonded item[/sblock]
[sblock=Notes]
So Aaron is up followed by Torrent. If Aaron doesn't grab the K8 spot she will and thus Spirit will get to go before Kazyk. So go ahead and post your action jbear maybe FtF will use something to help you get in a good swing.  [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 7, 2011)

Biding his time, Aaron calls out to the fiend, as his wounds heal.  "There is nobody here to help you anymore."

Aaron notices Spirits' gaze at the glaive wielding warrior.  Spotting Torrent as well, he knows this is his best chance.  "They will keep me alive, while I bring you to your knees..."

He then moves, allowing the devil to take a swipe at him, but knowing his own attack should prove much more fatal.  He calls out, "Now Spirit!"

When Spirit attacks, it is all that Aaron needs, as his blade flashes out towards Kazyk.  The blade again finds its mark, as the wound opens on Kazyk.

[sblock=Aarons Actions and Stats]MOVE to K8, drawing AoO from the devil (AC19)
READY Action to attack once Spirit Attacks (Spirits' Delay should go off now)
Flank attack Kazyk
Healing Aura, +1HP/round 

Will use AoO's for Bodyguard for Torrent and against Kazyk if he tries to run
 AoO's = 4/round
Healing Judgment power (+1HP/Round)
Align Weapon GOOD (27 rounds)
Bless (+1Att, 26 rounds)
Shield of Faith (+2 Deflection AC, 26 rounds)
Bastard Sword in hand, +7 to hit (+9 if flanking), 1d10+3 (+1d6 if flanking), good aligned
HP 27/27
AC 19
Spells per Day 1st LVL - (X)(_)(_)(_)[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 7, 2011)

Seeing Aaron move in and distract the devil Spirit moves in and strikes at the devil's back with his sword. He spits in a loud whisper as the blade sinks into scaley flesh.

"We found you!"









*OOC:*


 Still a bit unclear, but I'm going to go ahead and assume I delayed, can maintain fire shield, drop bow, step in to I10 drawing sword (Spirit's BAB is +1) and sneak attack with a +2 flank bonus. Sorry if I have got it wrong. Finger's crossed!








[sblock=Spirit's Status]
Elven Rogue 2/Wizard 1
INIT: +3 Perception: +12
Conditions: Stand the heat (potion), bless, Flame  Shield
AC: 15 (Touch: 13 Flatfooted: 12)
HP: 20/20 (Healed 9 hp by Marda to Max)
BAB: +1 CMB: +1 CMD: 14  
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +3  
Speed: 30 ft
Energy Resistance: fire 5
Spell Failure: 10%
In Hand: Elven Curve Blade +6 Atk; 1d10 dmg critx2 18-20
Arrows: 47/50 (Bow Dropped)
Spells: (0-level) Resistance, Detect Magic, Daze; (1st level) Gravity Bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands
Flame Jet: 6 of 6 uses remaining 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spirit's Monkey Familiar: Will]
Monkey (Familiar)
Ape, Monkey	CR 1/4
XP 100
N Tiny animal
Init +2; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5

[sblock=DEFENSE]
AC 16, touch 16, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +2 size, +2 Natural)
hp 10/10 (healed 9 hp by Marda to Max)
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +3
[/sblock]
[sblock=OFFENSE]
Speed 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
Melee bite +5 melee (1d3–4)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=STATISTICS]
Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5
Base Atk +1; CMB +1; CMD 7
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +10, Climb +10, Perception +5; 
Racial Modifiers +8 Acrobatics
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2011)

Aaron moves quickly and catches the devil by surprise with his brave move. After taking the blow from the newly enchanted blade he brings the glaive around to attack but is a little of balance as Spirit's elven sword cuts across his leg opening another wound. 

"Let me have a piece of him!" Torrent says stepping in her battle axe held high. The silvered blade bites into the devil's shoulder. Grunting the creature pulls the blade out and licks the black blood from it with a smile.
_
"Well, well. Aren't you a bunch of heroes all. This was a good fight, we will be doing it again real soon."_ Kazyk says before stepping back and disappearing in another loud clap of misplaced air and a flowery shower of flame.

OOC: Combat over. Kazyk does not return.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 8, 2011)

Barrik snarls and spits toward the space the devil oh-so-recently occupied. "Cowardly cretin. Too bad none of you managed to gut him fully or take his head off."

He stoops down and picks up the bottle of silversheen Aaron tossed him, passing it back to the human. He gives a quick nod and turns away, whistling to Gulujak. The wolf-thing bunches its neck back to appear normal and walks to its master to receive a scratching behind the ears. "Let's be moving on, shall we?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 8, 2011)

No sooner does Aaron step into the devil than he vanishes from the battlefield.  Aaron looks all around, and as Barrik tries to hand over the vial, Aaron waves it off.  "It would be better used in your hands.  The makeshift belt granted me the same power, for a time."

"That could have gone a lot worse, but I think we all did well."  

Moving to Cyrstin, he says, "Thank you for trying to help.  We will have to work on your tactics.  What other spells do you know of?"

He starts down the road with Barrik, agreeing that they should move along, yet decides that knowing what Cyrstin can do might help them in the future.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 8, 2011)

Marda watches at the devil vanishes from sight and lets out a sigh. The dwarf then goes about securing the greataxe to her pack once again as she retrieves her weapons.

Once everything is secured the dwarf drains her waterskin and refills it after a breif prayer to Gracenyes. She then gives a nod to barrick, "Aye, let is continue on. I do not want to remain in these woods any longer than we must."

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +6 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 8, 2011)

Spirit sheathes his sword and retrieves his bow which he keeps in hand.

"Our bow was useless against these devils ... Thank you Marda for your prayers. And Will thanks you also. And thank this Graceynes who answered your prayers on our behalf as well. We agree we should leave this place swiftly. We did not imagine such a devil when we discovered you were followed by a Ragesian agent. He has the advantage over us here, as space seems no obstacle to him. We should make the most of the time we have won."

Spirit is  ready to go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass puts back the wand and readies the bow again.
"If we fight him again, we need a better way to counter his summoning and stop him from teleporting."

[sblock=OOC]
active spells: mage armor for +4 armor, stand the heat

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2011)

Cyrstin looks down at the ash covered road as she speaks of her arcane powers. "I don't know very much useful besides the protection charm. (protection from evil) When my powers manifested I was young and I shot a ball of light at a man attacking my father, (flare). After that my mother taught me how to sense magical auras and decipher magical writings (read and detect magic), before she... before." she grows silent a moment and the group walks along quietly.

Cyrstin takes a drink from one of the waterskins she carries and finishes her little story. "Father said that I was a sorceress and that my powers would grow without teaching but mother and I would spend the time together nonetheless. I learned that I could after focusing for a moment that I never missed whatever I aimed at. (true strike) That came in really helpful as father was never very good at hunting and the garden didn't always provide enough food. After my uncle died we traveled to his house in Gate Pass, it was there I learned I could find hidden things. I just would concentrate and then I knew where a false panel or door was." (detect secret doors) then she looks a little shaken as if remembering something unpleasant. 

"Behind on false panel my uncle had a collection of vials and as soon as I saw them I knew they were all poisons." (detect poison)

"But what of the premonitions you have had?" Aaron asks worriedly. "And the time you fell unconscious. Has that ever happened before?"

"No that was the first time," Cyrstin says looking deep into the young man's eyes to show she is telling the truth. "The visions have only started recently. They are so odd and overwhelming and I'm not sure how I know what they mean. I just do."

"There is something else but I don't know what I sense it, but I don't know what it is." (she is due for a lvl up soon)

[sblock=OOC] As are the rest of you  so you may be wanting to look ahead. Until then can I get a stat block from DW, FtF, and jbear so as to see if it matches what I have figured at the moment. 

Update SUN night your not out of the woods yet and this will be even more fun. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 9, 2011)

Aaron is quiet, as he thinks on her words.  Eventually, he answers, "Your visions are mysterious,  but I believe they are also an intervention from a higher power.  Someone is looking over us.  Someone seems to have taken note of what is going on, and giving us aid when we need it most."

[sblock=Aaron Stat Block]AoO's = 4/round
Bastard Sword in hand, +6 to hit (+8 if flanking), 1d10+3 (+1d6 if flanking)
HP 27/27
AC 17
_*Spells per Day*_ 1st LVL - (X)(_)(_)(_)
*Inspiring Word(Sp)*- 6/day - (_)(_)(_)(_)(_)(_)
Perception +11
Survival +9[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 10, 2011)

Staring off into the distance to noone in particular Spirit says: "Spirits"


[sblock=Spirit's Status]
Elven Rogue 2/Wizard 1
INIT: +3 Perception: +12
Conditions: Stand the heat (potion), Bless
AC: 15 (Touch: 13 Flatfooted: 12)
HP: 20/20 
BAB: +1 CMB: +1 CMD: 14  
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +3  
Speed: 30 ft
Energy Resistance: fire 5
Spell Failure: 10%
In Hand: Long Bow +1 Arrows (Bless): +6 Atk; DMG = 1d8+1(P): CRIT x3 [Point Blank +1 Atk/Dmg]
Arrows: 47/50 (Bow Dropped)
Spells: (0-level) Resistance, Detect Magic, Daze; (1st level) Gravity Bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands
Flame Jet: 6 of 6 uses remaining 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spirit's Monkey Familiar: Will]
Monkey (Familiar)
Ape, Monkey	CR 1/4
XP 100
N Tiny animal
Init +2; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5

[sblock=DEFENSE]
AC 16, touch 16, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +2 size, +2 Natural)
hp 10/10 (healed 9 hp by Marda to Max)
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +3
[/sblock]
[sblock=OFFENSE]
Speed 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
Melee bite +5 melee (1d3–4)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=STATISTICS]
Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5
Base Atk +1; CMB +1; CMD 7
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +10, Climb +10, Perception +5; 
Racial Modifiers +8 Acrobatics
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 10, 2011)

Barrik shrugs and pockets the bottle. "Thanks. It'll come in handy if... or rather when he shows his face again."

He walks on, only half-listening to Cyrstin's description of her magic. His focus is on how to trap the devil and cut it in half.

[sblock=OOC]
My combat stats really didn't change from the end of the fight (/my last combat post) until now.  Only difference would be Shield running out.

Barrik AC 16 normal HP 26/26
Summons: 0/4 used
1-level spells: 1/4 used

Gulujak AC 19 (23 vs AoO) HP 24/24
10-ft reach, +5 bite for 1d6+3 damage and Trip +5.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

> _After traveling six miles down the Elfroad, the heroes spot what looks like a stone bridge around a bend in the road a hundred feet ahead, and some sort of structure built atop it. They also make out a loud cracking sound, and several of the trees a hundred feet down the road flare as explosions tear open their trunks at the base. A moment later, a cluster of trees on either side of the road careen inward to fall across the Elfroad, blocking the path ahead._




"Look out!" Cyrstin cries as she puts a hand to her head. "Move back!"

The group moves as one and Aaron steps in front of the young sorceress.



> _The curtains of flame that lick meekly at the trees at the road’s edge suddenly flare, cinders bursting outward across you all. Behind you, you hear a sudden roaring noise, and looking back you see the road fifty feet away cut off by a furious wall of fire. The sides of Elfroad are quickly becoming hazardous as live flames reach out at you, and overhead the ash and cinders begin to swirl, coalescing into a searing spear. Then, with a thundercrack, the spear drives into the ground where you all were and explodes.
> 
> Within the smoke appears a trio of miniature stags whose bodies burn like the inferno, with racks of antlers composed entirely of dancing fire. They paw at the ground, swing their fiery antlers, and prepare to charge, while the wall of fire at your back slowly moves toward you._




OOC: Group is up. Roll INIT to know who goes before whom but go ahead and post actions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"I hate fire and this forest...."
Fantalass utters as he cast a new layer of protection on himself.

[sblock=OOC]
active spells: mage armor for +4 armor, stand the heat

move: put bow away.
standard: cast resist energy (fire on himself)

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 13, 2011)

The day just _had_ to keep creating obstacles. Couldn't just get _through_ the damn fire forest; no, that would be too easy. Barrik growls out a "Son of a..." as the fire-stags appear and raises his own protection spell.

Gulujak bounds forward and bites at one of the stags!

[sblock=OOC]
Barrik casts Shield. But if the enemies beat him in Init, he'll either 5-ft step away (preferable) or cancel it (if he can't 5-ft step). Gulujak Charges Stag 1 and bites, assuming he can still charge. If he can't, just normal Move and Attack, reduce my roll by 2 and up his AC by 2.

Barrik AC 20 (16 normal) HP 26/26
Summons: 0/4 used
1-level spells: 2/4 used

Gulujak AC 17 (19 normal) (21/23 vs AoO)) HP 24/24, Resist Fire 5
10-ft reach, +5 bite for 1d6+3 damage and Trip +5.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 13, 2011)

Spirit  reaches his hand towards the flaming branches and draws a Fire shield around himself swiftly. He then knocks an arrow and tenses his bow waiting for the slightest sign of agression to unleash an arrow towards the first miniature fire-stag to move. Though his body is calm his mind is working furiously trying to make sense of the exploding spear that suddenly formed and conjured these fiery creatures and understand whether they mean to attack the group or merely stop our advance.

He mutters:

"Home sweet Home..."

[sblock=Action]
Swift Action: Fire  Shield
Prepare Action: Shoot Longbow with +1 Arrow at the first Fire Stag that shows agression towards the party [/sblock]


[sblock=Spirit's Status]
Elven Rogue 2/Wizard 1
INIT: +3 Perception: +12
Conditions: Stand the heat (potion), Alertness (Familiar): +2 Perception and Sense Motive
AC: 15 (Touch: 13 Flatfooted: 12)
HP: 20/20 
BAB: +1 CMB: +1 CMD: 14  
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +3  
Speed: 30 ft
Energy Resistance: fire 5
Spell Failure: 10%
In Hand: Long Bow +1 Arrows (Bless): +6 Atk; DMG = 1d8+1(P): CRIT x3 [Point Blank +1 Atk/Dmg]
Arrows: 47/50 (Bow Dropped)
Spells: (0-level) Resistance, Detect Magic, Daze; (1st level) Gravity Bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands
Flame Jet: 6 of 6 uses remaining 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spirit's Monkey Familiar: Will]
Monkey (Familiar)
Ape, Monkey	CR 1/4
XP 100
N Tiny animal
Init +2; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5

[sblock=DEFENSE]
AC 16, touch 16, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +2 size, +2 Natural)
hp 10/10 (healed 9 hp by Marda to Max)
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +3
[/sblock]
[sblock=OFFENSE]
Speed 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
Melee bite +5 melee (1d3–4)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=STATISTICS]
Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5
Base Atk +1; CMB +1; CMD 7
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +10, Climb +10, Perception +5; 
Racial Modifiers +8 Acrobatics
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 13, 2011)

((Initiative 1d20+1=16))


The dwarf watches the trees before the group come crashing down, and then the fire behind them flares up, and lastly a group of fiery stags. She considers for a moment and casts a cantrip at one of the stags, "Bring water to this fiery creatures that they many thirst no more."

((Create Water over S1 4 gallons of water splashing down atop of the flaming beast. ))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +6 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 13, 2011)

Aaron stands before Cyrstin, his blade on the defensive.  He looks over the stags, noting their intent and simply stands his ground for now.  He examines the creatures before him, wondering if they were hostile and if so, how to deal with them.  Casting his magical shield about him, he awaits their attack, if they choose to do so.  He will protect anyone he can protect with his sword out, ready to attempt to parry any of the incoming assaults.

[sblock=Aarons Stats]AoO's = 4/round
Bastard Sword in hand, +6 to hit (+8 if flanking), 1d10+3 (+1d6 if flanking)
HP 27/27
AC 19

Shield of Faith - 30 rounds
_*Spells per Day*_ 1st LVL - (X)(X)(_)(_)
*Inspiring Word(Sp)*- 6/day - (_)(_)(_)(_)(_)(_)
Perception +11
Survival +9

Actions = Shield of Faith - 30 rounds
Will use Bodyguard on any threat to Marda, Cyrstin or anyone else that is within 5 feet AND he can hit their attacker.  DC 10 attack for +2 to AC.  Will use In Harms Way as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> ((Create Water over S1 4 gallons of water splashing down atop of the flaming beast. ))











*OOC:*


PRD:
Water can be created in an area as small as will actually contain the liquid, or in an area three times as large.

I fear the hemisphere is bigger than 3 times as large.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2011)

The group reacts with a series of spells, one causing it to rain for a short time over one of the stags. Torrent steps up and unleashes a burst of energy that takes the form of an ocean wave that surges out to engulf the creatures. Cyrstin grabs at her head slightly confused and dazed.

The stag fighting Gulujak disappears in a puff of steam as the wave hits it. The other two elementals are only slightly effected by the attack.

The last two lower their heads and charge the eidolon. The attacks hit but hardly hurt the planes beast.

With the death of one of the elementals the wall of flame quivers but doesn't advance.

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
stags - summoned
Aaron - 20 cast shield of faith
Marda - 16 cast create water
Barrik -15 cast shield
Spirit - 13 attack, miss
Gulujak - 8 attack, hit (dmg = 9)
Fantlass - 5 cast resist energy
Torrent - ? elemental channel energy
Cyrstin - ? dazed[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
I'm going to allow the ability for create water to effect fire elementals but in a truly limited way. Since it is a cantrip it will deal non-lethal damage, and you must create create at least 4 gallons per CR of the elemental to deal just one point. Plus one point for every four gallons after that of course. So it will harm them it just isn't the best way to go about it.

know planes is need to get elemental info (keep the roll just use those modifiers)

And sense motive DC0 - they wanna kick your butts [/sblock]
[sblock=Edit] Didn't roll Gulujak's burn dmg as a d4 will not beat his resistance of 5 [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 14, 2011)

Sensing this is not going to go well if these beasts are let on their own, Aaron wonders if this means there would be fresh meat for dinner.  Shaking the thought off, he moves to the nearest stag (no map, no idea if he can flank one of them without drawing an AoO, but will try if possible) and stabs at it with his sword.

Hopefully these beasts are alone, and not simply here to distract them all.  Better to deal with them swiftly.  Unfortunately, their heat that they emanate causes his vision to blur, and his attack is futile.  Almost losing his sword, he regains his balance and tries to clear his vision... (Yeah, it was due for me to get a 1...)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 14, 2011)

Barrik quickly closes on the other stag and brings his falchion to bear on it while Gulujak snaps and bites.

[sblock=OOC]
If possible without taking an AoO, move around to flank with Gulujak (and if that happens, add +2 to attack and +1 to damage). Barrik is taking the one Aaron isn't fighting. Gulujak will attack Barrik's target if it survives his strike, or Aaron's target if the one Barrik slices goes down.

Barrik AC 20 (16 normal) HP 26/26
Summons: 0/4 used
1-level spells: 2/4 used

Gulujak AC 19 (23 vs AoO) HP 20/24, Resist Fire 5
10-ft reach, +5 bite for 1d6+3 damage and Trip +5.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I can't imagine what the map looks like at the moment, but if Aaron and Barrick have moved around the stags to flank, then I'm hoping I can move into melee and flank with one of them. Based on that being possible Spirit will:

Drop Bow (Free Action) 
Maintain Fire Shield (Swift Action)
Move into flanking position drawing Elven Curveblade (Move Action)
ANd Sneak Attack (Standard Action)

If it is necessary to draw an O Atk to get into position then he does that








[sblock=Spirit's Status]
Elven Rogue 2/Wizard 1
INIT: +3 Perception: +12
Conditions: Stand the heat (potion)
AC: 15 (Touch: 13 Flatfooted: 12)
HP: 20/20 
BAB: +1 CMB: +1 CMD: 14  
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +3  
Speed: 30 ft
Energy Resistance: fire 5
Spell Failure: 10%
In Hand: Elven Curve Blade +6 Atk; 1d10 dmg critx2 18-20
Arrows: 46/50 (Bow Dropped)
Spells: (0-level) Resistance, Detect Magic, Daze; (1st level) Gravity Bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands
Flame Jet: 6 of 6 uses remaining 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spirit's Monkey Familiar: Will]
Monkey (Familiar)
Ape, Monkey	CR 1/4
XP 100
N Tiny animal
Init +2; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5

[sblock=DEFENSE]
AC 16, touch 16, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +2 size, +2 Natural)
hp 10/10 (healed 9 hp by Marda to Max)
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +3
[/sblock]
[sblock=OFFENSE]
Speed 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
Melee bite +5 melee (1d3–4)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=STATISTICS]
Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5
Base Atk +1; CMB +1; CMD 7
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +10, Climb +10, Perception +5; 
Racial Modifiers +8 Acrobatics
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 14, 2011)

The dwarf sees little effect with her own spell and watches with interest Torrent's use of holy energies she turns and gives her a nods of respect before turning and making for the nearest stag and slashes out with her dwarven axe.

(( Attack vs AC 18, 9 damage ))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +6 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Barrik and Aaron both move to get in a better poistion to deal with the fire stags. When they think they have them surrounded the creatures act as of they have eyes in the backs of their heads (not subject to flanking) and both men miss.

Marda steps up and slash through the flames of one of the creatures here axe acting more like a fan blowing the thing away than killing it like someone would a real flesh and blood creature.

Spirit moves around the creature as it fights Aaron, looking for a weak spot. Not finding any he swings for the creature and misses.

With only one stag left Torrent readies to use her powers once more but Fantalass is a little quicker and... (WD is up)

OCC: On stag left AC 16, HP 7/11 - Fantalass to go then Torrent


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass conjures a small stream of cold energy and tries to point it at the stag...

[sblock=OOC]
active spells: mage armor for +4 armor, stand the heat

standard: cast ray of frost
1d4 /reroll 1 should give the same result as 1d3+1

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 17, 2011)

As the others attack Torrent again channels energy to damage the elemental. Her powers burst forth and the thing evaporates in a cloud of steam. 

The wall of fire continues to burn behind the group but does not advance. The trees blocking their path continue to burn and then the flames shoot high into the air. They reach well above the tree line and continue to blaze and pop as the already partial consumed material is destroyed once more.

"How do we get out?" Torrent asks breathing a little heavy after her use of her odd ability.

OOC: Is why no more map I saw a short fight coming.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 17, 2011)

"Good question," Barrik grunts. The half-orc looks between the wall of flame and the blazing fallen trees. "One way or the other... I'd rather risk the wall itself than try to climb through burning branches."

Barrik sheathes his falchion for the moment.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass looks a bit depressed. He used one of his most powerful protection spells for nothing in this brief interlude. Some more wastes like this and he will become useless until the next time he can prepare his spells...

[sblock=OOC]
active spells: mage armor for +4 armor, stand the heat, resist energy (fire)


---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 17, 2011)

"Marda, if you can make water fall on the fire-stags, can you make water fall on the burning tree that has fallen?" asks Spirit.

He walks back and retrieves his bow, sheathing his sword before picking it up.

"Otherwise maybe we can make the water fall on our things an on us and then brave the fire hoping for the best. We have magic that will make it harder for the fire to catch us ..."

Spirit nears the blaze until he feels Will grow nervous from the heat and tries his best to see if the fire will just burn out if they wait or if their is a way around the blaze that doesn't appear obvious at first.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 17, 2011)

"This forest has been on fire for about forty years Spirit. I am not sure but it must have rained here at least once in that time. Whatever feeds the flames and keeps them burning would need a lot more water than even we all could conjure." Torrent says with a small sigh.

Above the fallen trees everyone can still see the tower. "Let's head over and see nonetheless. That tower may be a good place to hold up for a night, and there might just be a way through."

OOC: Was that a DM nudge? Well if it was it wasn't subtle shame on you HM.


----------



## jbear (Jul 17, 2011)

Spirit turns his head towards Torrent and raises an eyebrow.

"So, even the fallen trees burn forever? Curiouser and curiouser ..."

His second eyebrow raises perhps even higher than the first upon hearing Torrent's next comment.

"You have seen a way through? We have seen the tower of course, but not a way through ... though we have been looking. Our eyes must be tired from the smoke."









*OOC:*


 I had understood we were still trapped between the wall of flames behind us and the fallen trees. And we had to find a way past. Was  my perception roll too low to spot anything? Edit: Ah, reading my post again, it maybe wasn't clear I was examing the blazing trees and not the wall of flames. Sorry, if that was the case, but looking at the trees was my intention from the get go.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 19, 2011)

Marda hefts her axe and turns to move with the group, "Anywhere is better than in the open right now. Not to mention I would not mind getting this load off my back for a time."

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +6 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 19, 2011)

Checking on Cyrstin, Aaron sees that she is unharmed, as well as the others.  This was a dangerous road, and there may yet be more to this forest than they had thought.  Something conjured those creatures, and he wasn't too keen on finding out if they had the mettle to deal with whomever that was.

"Then let's make haste to the tower.  Hopefully a rest will do us all some good."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2011)

As the group approaches the trees and look for a way through...



> _You hear whispers amid the trees, snatches of words coming from all directions, growing louder and more intense all around until finally a booming voice shouts from the flaming trees:
> 
> “Come!” it roars. “Follow the river. Set me free!”
> 
> The flames on the fallen trees blockading the road flare as a draconic face emerges, shaped of fire, its head adorned with a massive crown of jagged horns. The image then fades so only a pair of eyes remain. A voice enters your minds, deep, fiery, burning with restrained anger. “Know this: I am the flame, and I am a prisoner here. Save me, free me from the prison of this enforced flesh, and you may continue to your destination. Refuse, and never shall you leave this wood. You shall be a prisoner for as long as I. You shall burn forever, and never die.”_



[sblock=Spirit]The voice is the same one you have heard whispering to you for years now. Only stronger, closer, and more determined than ever when it told you to come to these woods.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 20, 2011)

Barrik's falchion is back in his hands in the space of a blink. He strides forward, Gulujak at his side, and calls out "What the hell are you? And if you think you can keep us prisoner, you've got another thing coming!"

[sblock=OOC]
Cue Judas Priest. 

Come to think of it, that would probably make an awesome animated short. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


shall I try a bunch of knowledge checks to identify this thing? Or is it one of a kind and I don't have to bother?


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 20, 2011)

"I would suggest you stay your blade Barrick. At least for now." Marda cautions. "Remember what the small elemental creature said. Those who die here, do not really die."

She looks to the best within the flames, "Perhaps you might elaborate? Who are you exactly? How are you trapped here? And how might we free you from this prison you find yourself? While you appear to be a being of some power, asking for aid, instead of threats yields more kindly responses. Of course, you may be a being of some evil wanting to be free, but let us start with the questions I have asked, Hmmm?"

(( Diplomacy 1d20+11=19 Anyone to aid?))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +6 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 20, 2011)

Spirit staggers backwards upon hearing the voice. His bow falls to the ground from his limp hands. His shaking legs give out from beneath him and he collapse to a sitting position on the ground, his eyes wide with disbelief, his jaw slack. He shakes his head in denial.

"The voice is not in our head. It has its own head of flames. The voice that called us here and taught us the secrets of fire ... it lives outside our head. We ... I ... feared we ... I ... was crazy. But there it is... Marda hears it. Barrick hears it. Unless we are all crazy ... then we ... I ... aren't crazy either."

A smile spreads slowly from ear to ear as he recovers his composure and gets back to his feet. He waits curiously to see if the spirit of flames answers Marda's question, his mind overspilling with his own.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 20, 2011)

Aarons mouth stays shut, as his skills take priority.  When Marda speaks up, he agrees inwardly, for she is keen on getting the being to hopefully show it's true worth.

He offers a deific aid to her questioning, simply stating, "Bring out the truth, Marda..." (Inspiring Word = +2 morale bonus to attacks, skill checks, ability checks and saving rolls for 1 round)

He quickly cycles through his ability to detect auras, starting with evil, then moving to chaos, law, and finally resting on good. Whatever this thing is, he would hope to have better knowledge of it's tendancies before a bargain is done. He tries to sense just what the creature has in store for them and if it is lying to them.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

What are you? “I am Indomitability. No wound shall ever defeat me. No fire shall ever destroy me. My power can be yours if you release me.”

Where are you? “Rest your flesh now in the ruins beyond the bridge. Then you must follow the river down to the singing lake. I lie trapped beneath its surface. Set me free!”

How do we free you? “End the song of the deep, the song of agony and eternal vigil. Silence the forty tongues who hold me here, who doom themselves with my relentless flame.”

Anything else & Sense Motive(truth). “I care for nothing but Freedom, but if you do not release me you shall suffer my wrath.”

"Chose now! No more questions."

[sblock=OOC]Making a links post for the first page so you have all info that Indomitability has to offer. 

WD - you are right this is a don't bother it isn't a creature in front of you but it is manifesting a power to communicate.

Same for trying to detect auras it really isn't present for that.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 21, 2011)

"The blade's more for my protection than anything else, Marda," Barrik grunts. _I'm not sure I could hurt this thing if I tried my hardest._

As the fire-spirit (apparently Indomitability by name) speaks, Barrik grows more concerned and simultaneously more curious. "End the song? What song? And what power is it you offer? More details, creature, if you can give them." Barrik's tone is between cautious and threat as he speaks, falchion held low. Gulujak, standing by his master, begins to growl.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"With the given information, I cannot promise any chance of success, so the awnser has to be 'no'. Please reconsider your stance on your information politics." Fantalass calmly explains

[sblock=OOC]
active spells: mage armor for +4 armor, stand the heat, resist energy (fire)

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 21, 2011)

Spirit looks at Fantalass with disappointment and something of reproach.

"Then we have come so far and now must part ways. This spirit, ... Indomitability ... it is the reason we ... I ...  am here. It must know of ... my peoples fate. It must know of ... my father, and perhaps why, my mother left this place. Now we know why the creatures of this place burn, and live. Why death is no refuge from the flames. What more do you need? A map? This spirit has lived in ...  my head and invaded ... my thoughts for years. We ... I hardly know who is who anymore. We want to be me. Carry on with your flight at your own peril. We will do this alone. We will most likely die, but our life bears little meaning if we do not do this."

Spirit turns back to the Flame-spirit.

"We will ... I will silence the voices. I will free you. I will do so if you promise to answer the questions you know I need answered once you are free."









*OOC:*


 Will be interesting to see how we  resolve this one!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"And how you will help it, if I may ask? It told nothing, we know nothing and evil outsiders running around. Now we hear a mysterious voice that speaks in riddles and you want to pledge your service do it. It seems to be able to communicate. If this is the case, it can tell us more." Fantalass retorts to spirit.

[sblock=OOC]
active spells: mage armor for +4 armor, stand the heat, resist energy (fire)

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 21, 2011)

Spirit glares at Fantalass biting back a horde of nasty comments, an instinct learnt from his upbringing that taught him nasty comments, however true, are almost universally met with a sound beating.

"To me ... the voice has meaning. Bargain or refuse as you will. We ... I ... accept. Ask your questions. Maybe Indomitability will be patient with you and answer. It has lived in our head for years and told me nothing of its nature or its needs. Take your prudence and lack of ambition with you to the end of the earth for all we care. We choose to unriddle the flames. How? We will follow the river to the lake. We will find a way into its depths. We will find the Agony Singers and we will find a way to silence them."

Spirit ponders for a moment.

"We are already in your debt. We know we have nothing to offer you that you want. But if you come with us and help us have ... my questions answered, I will pledge my service and my life. Your war will be my war, your enemies will be my enemies. I will never ask anything of you again. And I will offer all that ... I can give. If not I thank you for helping me reach this crossroad, but our ways part here."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 21, 2011)

"Calm yourself, Spirit.  Fantalass speaks for himself, and not for me or the others.  He does speak some truth though, for this voice has told us nothing besides riddles.  Riddles in times and places like these are usually what bards tell of when speaking of sinister beings that trap and prey on people."

Aaron turns to Marda, shrugging before turning back to the others.  "It seems as though we have a choice to make.  Our protection will not last forever, so whatever we decide must be done quickly."


----------



## jbear (Jul 21, 2011)

Spirit nods accepting the reproach.

"We apologise. I apologise. If it is a trap we have been in  its grasp for as long as we ... I can remember. Help free us from it ..."


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 22, 2011)

marda looks to her companions after looking into the face within the fire, "I would suggest we help this... thing. If it can control the fires in the forest, then we are doomed as we have no protection from the flames themselves. We are barely managing the heat with the magic we have."

The dwarf sighs heavily... She looks into the flames, "I am not sure I want the power you offer, but I will agree to aid you, as I am able. Understand, we have our limits. If you control these flames, then you must do so that they hinder us no longer. There is also the matter of your riddles, perhaps that that is the only way you know to speak, but we will likely need more."

The dwarf turns to let her companions decide for themselves what they are going to do...

(( Follow the carrot...  ))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Stand the heat (potion)
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +6 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2011)

"I am not sure I want the power you offer, but I will agree to aid you, as I am able. Understand..."

*"SO BE IT!"*

The flames of the forest rise high into the air and suddenly everyone feels as if their blood is on fire. The sensation is gone instantly and is only as painful as a pin prick, and when it is over the heat of the forest is gone. The small wind that blows about feels cool on their skin.

"I have granted you my boon. Go now and rest. And on the morrow serve me well." Indomitability says before it's presence and the flames blocking the road are gone.

"Let's never do that again," Torrent says gasping for air. "Quickly let's make for the tower in case that thing changes it's mind."

[sblock=Indomitability's Boon]
While endowed by or when granted a boon by Indomitability, a creature gains the following abilities:

Whenever the affected creature is reduced below 0 hit points, it automatically stabilizes. Additionally, once per day, whenever the creature would die, unless it is from a death effect (such as an assassin’s death attack or a finger of death spell), the creature is instead reduced to a negative number one point below his CON score and becomes stable.

 The affected creature gains the benefit of a permanent _endure elements_ and_ stand the heat_ spell. The creature also ignores the effect of wounding injuries that deal damage round after round, such as from a bearded devil’s glaive. Finally, the creature cannot be checked or blown away by strong winds.

This boon is a supernatural power. This boon can be removed if the character willingly receives a _remove curse_ spell. As long as the character possesses this boon, it counts as the equivalent of 8,380 gp worth of character wealth. Note that this puts characters above the curve for wealth at their current level, so for new characters introduced to the campaign who does not have this boon, you may wish to give them additional starting wealth.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 22, 2011)

Spirit puts his hand  on Marda's shoulder.

"Thank you Marda..."

He turns to the rest of the group, his face pale.

"Forgive us  if we have thrust this unwanted burden upon you. Once more we are in your debt. We pray there is no trap and we will live long enough for us to repay you. At least we have won some time to think..."

Spirit begins walking  towards the tower, shoulders slumped and head down.









*OOC:*


 Sorry to force  the situation. But if Spirit was ever going to care about one thing in particular, it was that. And I do love carrots! Hopefully Fantalass will find it in himself to one day forgive Spirit for this  folly! Pretty cool boon though if that is permanent!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 22, 2011)

Barrik frowns, then shrugs and sheathes his falchion. "I would have liked a little more information, but fine. That breeze is nice, anyway."

Gulujak looks less pleased. "Mistake... Fire-thing not to be trusted. I smell it."

The two start walking toward the tower.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 22, 2011)

The dwarf gives a nod to Spirit, and then looks to the others, "I apologize, I in no way meant to bind you all to my decision. That the creature did so, gives me pause." She nods to Gulujak, "While I might have agreed to help this thing, trusting it is a different matter. And with these action, even less so then the little bit I might have been considered."

With a sigh, the dwarf looks to the ground, "Again, I am sorry." She looks up to face her companions.

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +6 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 22, 2011)

Barrik shrugs. "Can't undo what's been done. We'll do whatever needs to be done. Especially to get out of this damn place."


----------



## jbear (Jul 22, 2011)

Spirit pauses.

"If we discover the creature is treacherous and  evil, we will renounce the possibility of having our questions answered. We will do whatever is necessary to free you from this bond and aid you through the fire. But if we had said no, we would have to directly face the haunted spirit that fuels this damned fire. Are you sure we would have won that battle? 

If this voice is evil ... then ... I have been lied to and mislead for years.... My existence is meaningless. If that is the truth then we must free my mind of Indomitability. And we ... I will need help to do that. But for now we know little more than nothing... "


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"For now, the deal benefits us... let's just hope it stays theway and the meaning of the riddles become clear when we reach the locations" Fantalass says in resignation.
Then he looks at Gulujak: "Good to know that someone else is as less trusting as I am."

[sblock=OOC]
active spells: mage armor for +4 armor, stand the heat, resist energy (fire)

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 24, 2011)

As the parrty approaches the stone bridge carved to look like entwining vines Cyrstin looks to Aaron. "I feel funny," she says ominously.

Torrent rolls her eyes.

"Look can it wait till we get inside?" Torrent asks. "I want to get some stout walls between me and whatever is going on around here before something else happens."

Cyrstin nods and mumbles, "It can. I just feel... different."

[sblock=OOC] As should all of you, since you are all now Level 4 - CONGRATS. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 25, 2011)

Marda moves to Crystin's side and places a reassuring hand on her shoulder, "Do not worry about it lass. It has been a long day. We all need some rest to collect ourselves." The dwarf trudges along.


[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 25, 2011)

"You sure it's not just that Indomitability thing's gift-with-strings-attached? Feels like a patch of embers were shoved under my skin," Barrik growls, scratching a spot on his forearm as he speaks.

"Not like it matters. But now we're stuck in this forest for a while... Eh, figure things out in the morning," he continues (as much to himself as anyone else), punctuating his words with a shrug. The half-orc and ash-wolf keep on the path to the tower.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 25, 2011)

Spotting the reaction from Torrent, Aaron can only ignore it for now.  "Let's get inside, rest, and make sure we are ready for what is coming our way.  If you are going to faint again, I will make sure you don't fall and harm yourself."

Aaron then prepares to take a rest, as he checks on his gear as well as Cyrstin and the others.


----------



## jbear (Jul 25, 2011)

Spirit heads towards the tower with the rest of the group in silence, his face lost in dark thought.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2011)

OOC: Continuing on don't need the level ups till after you have gone to bed, just be careful.




> _Stretching across the river in front of you is an arc of a bridge seeming composed of branches and vines of what was once pale, white stone. Several of these vines and branches plunge into the shallow water beneath the bridge, forming supports. Off the right side of the bridge, in the middle of the river sits a tall, narrow tower, only about twenty feet in diameter, reaching up to a roof thirty feet above the bridge. A narrow walkway leads from the main bridge to a thick oaken entrance door. The tower, as well as the bridge, is currently flame-free, though blackened from decades of soot. On the far side of the bridge lies a small village built in a wide clearing, its buildings faintly visible through the forest’s ashy haze._




"I think we should clear this tower and use it as a staging point to explore the area. This Indomitability wants to be free. But I want us all to stay alive, we still need to get to Seaquen. This looks like an easy place to defend should we need to." Torrent says as she looks up at the narrow arrow slits and heavy door. "And it may have a bed or two."

As the group reaches the heavy oaken door they find it securely locked.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 26, 2011)

As the group cross the bridge Marda will hack at vines as needed... and perhaps at a few that do not need it but the dwarf looks a little happier hacking at something right about now.  She looks over the stonewark of the tower as the group approaches.

(( Perception 1d20+9=17 (if applicable +2 for unusual stonework) ))

[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]

(Marda is all leveled. Took a 3rd level of cleric. Not great on HP this time and no rerolls)


----------



## jbear (Jul 26, 2011)

Spirit follows Torrent to the tower door. Upon seeing it is locked he takes out his thieves tools which he holds lovingly. First Spirit checks the door for any sign of traps, then he listens at the door for any sound on the other side, Will doing the same, perched on his head, which oddly enough helps Spirit's concentration. 

If all is clear he then proceeds to tamper with the lock (assuming the door even has a lock to be tampered with) to open it.









*OOC:*


 Groan on  the 1 checking for traps ... stand back everyone! I rolled with lvl 3 stats as I've understood we don't actually lvl up til we sleep, right? I have levelled Spirit up on the Rogues Gallery (gained a level in Rogue). Hopefully did it alright. What was that mentioned about a re-roll? Seeing Barricks level up I see I've missed a few notes about what skills I have improved, which i'll need to add to the details of the Level up; and I gain a +1 to a characteristic (strength etc.), is that right?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Thankful that he didn't miss any traps Spirit let's out a breath, he didn't know he was holding, when the door slowly creaks open. 

Inside the doorway is a large stone cube that has a heat-less flame burning atop it. The flame lights up the obvious guard room that contains weapon racks and chest along with a table with shields and helms atop it. 

Two elven corpses lean against the far wall as if they died still on watch duty. Their studded leather is in ruins but their bows are firmly grasped and their quivers are full.

A staircase leading up  is the only other feature in this otherwise small circular room.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 27, 2011)

Marda nods her thanks to Spirit, "Nice work on the lock." She looks about the guardroom at the weapons and fallen. She pauses to call upon an orison and then peers about the room again with her magical sight.

(( Cast Detect Magic. ))

[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 27, 2011)

"We thought noone could die here in this forest of flames. Or if they did, they came back to life. Yet there lie dead two ... perhaps my people."

Distrustful of the bodies Spirit puts away his tools and slowly, silently walks towards the bodies checking the floor for traps or weaknesses in the floor before taking a step. If he reaches the bodies without he prods at the first cadaver firmly, tense for any reaction. If this causes no reaction he will take the arrows and inspect the bows  to judge their quality and the bodies in general for anything of interest, including signs of how they may have died.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 27, 2011)

"Torrent, how long did you say this forest has been burning? Forty years? Maybe they were here before the fire started..." Barrik glances to the stairs, then points. Gulujak grunts and heads up them to take a look.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 27, 2011)

Aaron watches Spirit work, and the lock opening.  When inside, and the bodies are found, he stands watch.  Once the hound races upstairs, Aaron turns to the rest saying, "I will go with him."

He darts off after the beast, weapon in hand and watching the stairs. (Perception +11 before leveling up)


----------



## jbear (Jul 27, 2011)

Spirit's head snaps around at Barrick's comment. He turns back to the dead elves, the cause of their death seeming suddenly more important.

"Why did the forest catch fire ... Does anyone know stories of how this never ending  blaze began?"


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 28, 2011)

At Spirit's query Marda thinks...

(( Knowledge (History) Burning Forest1d20+6=19 ))

[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 31, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"Could we make a short rest, so I can maybe look something up in my books?" Fantalass asks as he tries to remember something of the history of this forest.

[sblock=OOC]

finally updated to level 4

active spells: mage armor for +4 armor, stand the heat, resist energy (fire)

---

Fantalass
AC 13 (T12, FF10), HP 17/17, F +1,R+3,W+5


Acid Dart: 8/8 (+5, 1d6+3) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount, ?
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy, ?

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 8/8, F +2,R+4,W+5 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

"Refuges from Innenotdar starting coming into Seaquen and Gate Pass about forty years ago so the forest must have caught fire around then. But as to how or why the fire started that has never been discovered." Torrent answers as she looks at the collection of weapons. 

"We should move them out of here and see to burying them if possible." she says nodding to the two dead tower guards. 

Over the next hour the group searches the tower and readies themselves for a well deserved rest. 

On the first floor of the tower the group discovers nothing but weapons and arrows - lots of arrows - and the two dead guards. The guards died of starvation and thus avoided the fate of the dire bat. They learn of this from a journal found on the second floor...

On the second floor the group finds the only furnishing in the whole tower. A large round table sits in the middle of the room atop which sits a number of items.

The first is a holy symbol carved of wood with a small tree in the center. A moon below and the sun above are partly covered by the tree. <Religion check to ID>

The second thing is a journal written in elvish with the name "Bhurisrava" on the cover. During the rest of the evening the group pours through the book and learns some insight into the elven cleric called Bhurirava (elven for "defeated in no battles"). The book covers Bhurisrava’s last few weeks in the tower, mixed with musings on the nature of faith. It appears that the priest underwent a conflict of faith as he faced death, and that he wished
to convert to a healing faith before he died, but did not know how. He also recounts the tales of many refugees who spoke of fires that simply would not go out. The elves of Innenotdar tried to save their home, but not even magic could put out the flames. His last passage reads as follows...



> _I tire of spending my days rescuing the burning bodies of survivors and tending to them to no effect. The last survivor I found was a woman who still believed that the Living Wood of Innenotdar could not be abandoned. She asked my help looking for her boyfriend. We found him in a hidden basement under the Shrine of Anyariel, where he had gone to curse the Anyariel name, along with a dozen other of the townsfolk. The fire had somehow burned in from the roots of the shrine, and they had long since been claimed. Though not dead, they are despairing, and their curses haunt me. The woman saw her beloved and fled me into the woods, seeking an impossible death. I found myself hoping something ate her.
> 
> I never learned her name. I can do this no longer. To whatever god hears the prayers of the doubting, please give me the strength for the task ahead of me. I am going to deliver the despairing to the mouth of the White River upstream, where at least they can have some reprieve from the fire. May someone find what I have hidden. It would help bring to justice those responsible for the destruction of my beautiful homeland, for which otherwise none shall shed tears._




Also among his writings are notes on some items he calls _dream seeds_, explaining they were taken from the corpses of goblins who had helped set the fires. According to a speak with dead spell, the seeds are supposed to create prophetic visions of a “dream realm,” but Bhurisrava felt no effect when he tried one, and he risked not take another (due to the warning). He filed them away, figuring they were useless. The goblins had been natives to the caves under the forest, hired by an orc who claimed to be Ragesian, but Bhurisrava could find out no better information from them.

The last thing on the table is a large wooden map of the village beyond the bridge, with small carved figures placed amid miniature buildings to represent possible ways to defend the town. 

And on the empty third level the group discovers a secret compartment in the wall that contains spell components, material for creating scrolls and potions, and a pouch labeled _“For later study.” _The small paper pouch contains seven small, blackened seeds shaped like claws. A sleeping face is drawn on the pouch, and written in Goblin are instructions:

_“Take one for visions of the firemaker. Do not take more. These are poison.”_ That have been translated to elvish.

"So now we know who set the fires." Torrent says as the group gathers sitting and listening amongst their bedrolls, on the third level of the tower. "We should get some rest. I think tomorrow will be a very big day for all of us."

[sblock=Item List]
2 masterwork composite longbows (Str +1)
200 arrows,
2 masterwork shortswords
2 masterwork longswords
2 daggers
2 masterwork chain shirts
holy symbol
journal of Bhurisrava
area map (not portable but can be recalled from memory by a PC)
alchemist's lab, portable
2 antitoxin
2 weapon blanch, silver
2 weapon blanch, cold iron
bloodblock
antiplague
materials for creating potions (100gp)
materials for creating scrolls/transcribing spells (150gp)
7 dream seeds[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 3, 2011)

Aaron quickly accesses the tower, seeing that it was vacated.  He does use his detect magic ability to scan the area, trying to find if anything else was hidden.  Once the seeds are found, he does attempt to check their potency, as he uses his other ability to check if they are indeed poison.  (Detect Poison, moving around the tower as well to see if anything else is poisonous.)

Looking at the holy symbol, he shrugs, wondering just who they worshiped. (Rolling, will edit post accordingly)  He then tosses it to Marda, as he checks out the gear found.  He stops at the chain shirts, seeing that they are of better quality than his own.  "Anyone care if I use this one?  I think it's better than the one I have..."

If nobody disapproves, he then will begin to change his own armor for the new one.  He sits, contemplating on just what they have learned and what their next step would be.  Could this journal belong to the voice that has bid them to release him?  So many more questions and even less answers than he had hoped for...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 3, 2011)

Barrik and Gulujak help bury the dead elves, the former using his hands and the latter using his paws. 

"Mouth of the river? What river?" Barrik mutters as he reads the journal. "And who the hell is Anyariel?"

He ponders these things as he waits for those more-suited to the task to finish searching the tower. The half-orc helps collect the things found and pile them together. When Aaron asks his question, Barrik just shrugs, obviously not caring.

While all this is going on, Gulujak stretches out his neck and begins gnawing on his right shoulder, pausing only to pull his head away and scratch at it with his hind leg. The wolf-like outsider pays little attention to anyone but his master as he is completely involved in his odd, personal task.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 4, 2011)

As the group goes through the tower and comes across the religious items she considers the teachings from the Temple of Gracenyes... She looks over the weapons with some interest as she considers what to take and perhaps what to leave.

"So... do we want to try one of these seed things? It might reveal something of note."

(( Knowledge (religion) 1d20+7=27 Woot!  Natural 20. ))


[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2011)

OOC: Nice... Let's see - the holy symbol is from a cult called The Followers of the Fey. An almost elven only following of Alidiana (God of Magic) who focus on magical creatures of the forest and their magic.

"I might take the other," Torrent says to Aaron. "This breastplate is hot."

She looks to Barrik and Gulujak. "If he has fleas he is going to sleep downstairs. But in answer to your question it was penned into that wooden map seems the river starts upstream about ten miles or so. As to Anyariel I not sure, sounds like an elven name, Fantalass? Sprit?" she asks looking at the two elves as they pour over their spell books.

"I think maybe we wait till we have no other choice. Maybe in the morning a few spells to help _resistance_ the poison Aaron discovered in them as well."

OOC2: Still working on poison conversion to PF but DC 16 Fort or 1d6 Wis dmg to start. Also everyone may try a know (local) or know (history) to see what they know of Anyariel - elves get a bonus.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 4, 2011)

Gulujak snarls as he claws at the spot. Barrik frowns and replies, "He doesn't have fleas. He _can't get_ fleas. It's something else... but what that is, I'm not quite sure."

The beast continues to gnaw and scratch the spot and over time, his neck shortens...


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 4, 2011)

Marda nods to Torrent and looks to Aaron, "Feel free to use the armor, I am not carrying it."

Catching the holy symbol Marda examines it, "If I recall, this is symbol is of a cult called The Followers of the Fey. They are an elven only following of Alidiana. She is the God of Magic. The group focus on magical creatures of the forest and their magic."


She considers the name Anyariel as she watches the odd behavior of Gulujak.

(( Knowledge (Hisotry) on Anyariel 1d20+6=24 ))

[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"Easy question, Anyariel is... (HM?)" Fantalass answers.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Fantalass
AC 13 (T12, FF10), HP 17/17, F +1,R+3,W+5


Acid Dart: 8/8 (+5, 1d6+3) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount, ?
2: Stone Call - Resist Energy, ?, ?

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 8/8, F +2,R+4,W+5 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2011)

Marda starts to relate what she has heard of the elven hero Anyariel. The legend of a female hero ways intriguing and the list of stories seemed nearly impossible. 

"Anyariel was a hero of Innenotdar, a holy warrior who disappeared over twenty years before the forest caught fire. She was said to be a friend of the forest’s fey, blessed by the forest itself, and many times drove darkness from Innenotdar’s borders with her magic sword."

"She wielded a greatsword carved of wood, which she used to defeat many monsters, including a blackguard from Ragesia and a rampaging golem of white clay. The last foe she faced was a great stag that would not die, no matter how many wounds she dealt to it, so she pinned the creature to the bottom of a lake with her sword, so its rampage would end. And then she became a recluse before leaving Innenotdar never to return."

Fantalass listens and nods to the stories and adds. "Did you know Anyariel was loved by a dryad named Timbre who gave her the wooden sword, and a nymph named Gwenvere who was jealous that Anyariel did not love her. It was in the nymph’s lake that Anyariel defeated the stag. Rumor also has it that Anyariel fell in love with a Shahalesti warrior and fled him and the forest so the forest fey would not hurt him. That warrior is said to have searched in vain for her even after Innenotdar caught fire."

OCC: That is all info from the know check plus extra due to the nature of RP.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 5, 2011)

"So we have a hero of the forest missing who left a pinned stag at the bottom of the lake to the southwest, a voice from forest who insists that we release him from his prison, and then the story of the elf here who wished to convert to another path while heading to the mouth of the river in the north.

If we connect them all, then I think Indomitable is the stag at the bottom of the lake who wants to be released.  Yes, obvious, but still worth stating for the rest of the group.  What role, if any, did the elf in the book play in this?"

Aaron had more questions, yet is confused.  Riddles were not always his strong suit, but he had learned to discern lies and truth.  This was one time that his training would be put to the test.

Looking over to Cyrstin, he asks, "I know what you meant when you said you felt funny.  I feel the same as well, and a well deserved rest will put that right.  If you have time, I would like to speak with you in regards to the battle with the barbed devil.  We will more than likely run into more threats, and knowing what you are capable of would help in me being able to protect the group and you."

Relaxing and taking a seat, he continues.  "I know you are able to protect from evil ones like him, but I instead like to attack when given the chance.  The spell would only help me when I am merely a wall of defense.  Is there another spell you know that might be used in connection with one of our own tactics?"


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 8, 2011)

"Well... let us get some rest, and deal with these issues in the morning. I for one, could use a good night's sleep. Wake me, and I can take an evening watch." the dwarf says taking her armor off.

Several minutes later she places weapons near by and then offers up prayers, "Gracenyes, Thank you for your many boons this day that have seen us all through another day. May your hand guide us from great harm that we may continue that which we are meant to do. Bless us all."

The dwarf then turns in...

[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

"I'm not so sure what this elven cleric had to do with this but I think the seeds are what he hid and prove that the Rageisans started the fire. Knowing old Emperor Coaltongue's fascination that is not hard to believe." Torrent says to Aaron's question. "We need rest and in the morning we need to decide where to go first."

Torrent then turns in and Aaron and Cyrstin talk quietly sitting amongst their bedding. "I'm not sure what my abilities can do to help in a fight, Aaron I wish I was more powerful. Just recently I have felt a pull whenever someone opens or closes something. It's like I could have done that from where I stood, even if I was yards away. The door. That chest of drawers. Even Torrent's backpack when she went into it." _*yawn*_ "Torrent is right we all need some rest tomorrow we search for this voice. And hopefully soon we will be gone."

She leans forward to give Aaron a kiss on the check, "Good night."

____________________________________________________

The evening is quiet and uneventful. 

During everyone's watch they can see the light from the fire forest break through the arrow slits on the third floor. So it is hard to determine time with no view of the moon or stars but the group makes due.

In the morning everyone rises and goes through their own morning rituals quietly. Torrent after meditating and praying looks into her pack. "What's the food stores like?" she asks. 

After pooling your resources everyone discovers they have food for about two and a half more days. "I planned for one night in the forest. Through and out. And now we will be here for the gods know how long."

[sblock=OOC]
- Couple things
1) is  @jbear  still around?
2) I have the group at 25 days rations total and they would have went through 7 days the first day. So now at 18 days rations left and using 7 days worth per day. Marda, Aaron, Barrick, Torrent, Cyrstin, Gulujak, and Will/Caty (count as one). 
3) You may use the tower as a base of operations and thus need not take all your extra gear with you. You should decide on who gets the new stuff you do wish to take. The weapon blanchs for one may be useful.
4) spells and stats (everyone would have been brought up to full HP before bed) - also list usable items I think there are three wands in the group now.
5) And any spells or potions you wish to cast/use on the familiars. [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Yep, still around. I have just moved from Spain to my home country, NZ, after 12 years abroad, so I am at a temporary residence and have been offline. That will go back to normality when we find a house and get a broadband connection set up. Til then if my posts are less regular, that is the reason. What's a weapon blanch? Spirit would like the silvered weapon to use against the devil if he shows up again. Everyone else seemed to have something that could damage him. Spirit isn't strong enough to benefit from the bows +1 Str feature so I don't know if it's worth while changing. Normal arrows are useful though. He'll grab 40 for now. I'd like to use a potion of Stand the Heat on Will. 







Spirit sits quietly listening to the stories told by the group and wondering how any of that might relate to him. In the morning something has grown clear in his mind, a thought that shakes him to his foundations. He speaks his mind out loud.

"This stag, Indomitable ... was pinned to the bottom of the lake by an elven heroe. Reason there must have been to do such a thing. Evil without doubt is our fiery benefactor. The voice that has spoken to us and brought us to the edge of this forest and taught us the secrets of fire, has done so only out of desire to be freed from its prison. We apologise for having caught you in its fiery web ... We must find a way to be free of it. And as soon as possible, so we can leave this place. Our ... my past can stay where it is, lost in forget ... I ... would come with you if we find our way out of this mess."

Grim faced Spirit gets his gear after a squalid breakfast and stands near the door, ready to go.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 9, 2011)

Barrik sleeps eventually, and Gulujak vanishes while still gnawing on and scratching the spot on his shoulder. The half-orc isn't exactly comfortable in the tower, rather expecting another ambush of some sort. In the morning, he focuses on his spells, then summons his eidolon again. Gulujak clambers out of the glimmering portal, but now has two heads!

Barrik's eyebrow shoots up. "What in the..."

The two wolf-heads glower around like Gulujak previously did with only one. The eidolon speaks, both heads speaking at once and creating a strangely harmonious (were the voice not so rough) sound. "More power. More teeth." And the beast gives a short, rasping laugh.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

"What?... What happen to him?" Torrent says in a slightly frightened voice gazing at Gulujak.

"Is it a curse?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 9, 2011)

Aaron had slept, but not a sleep that offered him much serenity.  The uncertainty of whether or not they were aiding a villain or setting free something that was mistakenly imprisoned.  To get out of this place, they would have to act quickly, before time ran out.

When he awakens and prepares for the day, he too watches as the two headed wolf appears.  When it speaks, Aaron can only raise an eyebrow, asking, "Does more teeth mean more food?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 9, 2011)

Barrik starts to laugh along with his two-headed wolf-monster. "A curse? Not in the least! Eidolons, the special creatures some people such as me can connect with, grow more powerful with time. And they change. That's what the gnawing was about yesterday evening, he was trying to... evolve, and hasten the process. See how the new head is grown from the spot he was chewing and scratching? This is quite a development... Up to now, he had always closely resembled a wolf. Now, I think he's taking after a particular creature I read about once - a three-headed hound that guards a portion of one of the Outer Planes. Very interesting..."

The two heads look around independently, tongue lolling out of the left-side head (apparently Gulujak's original head) while the right-side one glares around the room.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

"Gods I hope not!" Torrent exclaims to Aaron's comment. "We have little as it is."

After everyone has readied themselves Torrent asks if they can make plans on the second floor saying the map will help.

Once gathered around the map she starts pointing out the different areas as she speaks. "Ok them we are here." She says pointing to the tower module on the map almost in the center. "And if the scale of this thing is correct then the village is about a quarter of a mile west and rather large it may take all day to search it, if we even knew what to look for."

"The mouth of the river is around ten miles north and the lake is about the same south. So it would take us all day to travel up or down river and then to return here," she sighs not knowing what to do first.

"All I know is, is that Spirit is right we need to get out as soon as we can. And hey don't blame yourself Spirit we were headed this way before we met you, I'm glad you are here and may have some insight into what is going on." She says with a firm slap on the elf's shoulder. 

[sblock=Options]
- explore village
- travel to mouth of the river
- travel to the lake
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 10, 2011)

Spirit smiles weakly and seems to catch some colour from Torrent's words. He mumbles his thoughts on the matter none too convinced in what he is saying:

"We know so little. Perhaps more knowledge can be found in the village before we decide how to proceed..."


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 10, 2011)

The dwarf eyes Gulujak the now two headed beast for several moments, "I like it."

Marda gives her opinion, "I think Spirit here as the right of it. Perhaps a little side trek to the Village first, look it over and see if there is anything to be found before we head one way or the other. I am  for heading upstream first. While we may have agreed to help, I think whatever the elf put up there may be of help." 

[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 10, 2011)

Barrik chuckles and Gulujak pads over to Marda, the left head giving her a quick and affectionate lick. The right head cranes its neck around to look at Aaron and Torrent. "No eat more. Just double-speed. Or bite others while eating," it growls, lip curling back a little to reveal another set of razor-sharp teeth.

The wolf-creature walks back to his master while Barrik looks at the map. The half-orc idly scratches Gulujak's ears as he says, "We might even be able to find supplies in the village. Unlikely, I know, but it is a possibility. There is also the possibility, though I doubt any of you would like the idea, of splitting up. There are quite a number of us, after all, so we could afford to split the group in two and investigate separate areas. Marda, Fantalass, Gulujak and I could head upriver, while Aaron, Torrent, Spirit and Cyrstin could check out the village. Handle twice the places in the same amount of time. Then just meet back here and trade information."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2011)

"I wish we had a dozen more people but don't you think this place a little to dangerous for splitting up? What about the rest of you what do you think about this idea?" Torrent says as she looks over the map going over distances once more.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 11, 2011)

"I don't think that splitting up would do us good.  Especially knowing that barbed devil is still out there, probably bidding his time to strike again.  If he saw us split, he'd come right after Torrent, Spirit and myself to get to Cyrstin.  On the other hand, maybe luring him out like that would allow us to end his life before he could plot against us.  We could lay a trap for him this time, and unlike him, we will not fail.  It would give the other group a chance to check out their destination without him popping up."

He leaves the statement as is, knowing that there was a benefit to both choices.


----------



## jbear (Aug 11, 2011)

"We fear the devil also. Together we can defeat him. Divided ... maybe not. And we are sure he has not forgotten us. Besides, with only half of us it will take twice as long to search the village. Perhaps your friend growing a second head is affecting your thinking Barrick?"

A glimpse of a smile passes across Spirit's features as he speaks his final remark.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 11, 2011)

Barrik shrugs. "It was an idea. And Aaron, he was a bearded devil, not a barbed devil. The latter are far nastier and you should be glad he wasn't a barbed devil. He might come after a split group, he might not. We don't know. I think he'd probably try to find out who has the papers he wants. As for taking longer time searching, Spirit, the ones I suggested go up-river aren't the most keen-eyed. No offense to the rest of you. Us not being in the village would likely have a negligible impact, given the amount of time we'd have to spend searching to locate anything useful." He ignores Spirit's other remark.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 12, 2011)

She scratches Gulujak behind the ears before he pads off...

"I am not overly partial to either. If theat demon did show, having us together would be better. That said, who knows when he will show again. Either way, we need to head out of here soon, we are wasting time. A quick look see at the village and then to the sources of the river is my best suggestion." Marda comments.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 12, 2011)

"Sounds like it's decided then?  To the village as a whole, then to the mouth of the river.  Hopefully we can get this sorted out quickly and get ourselves out of this horrid inferno."

Aaron prepares his gear, knowing that they would return to this tower soon.  Not one to take chances, he decides on taking his full gear with him.  "If nobody else will use it, I will take the other longbow, just in case.  Also, I don't need this, but anyone else might have use of it should that devil return."

Aaron takes out his spare weapon, the silver mace, and offers it to Barrik.  "It's smaller than what you are used to, but it will suffer no penalties to dealing with the devil.  If you don't want it, then perhaps Torrent or Marda might make use of it."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass takes his share of the transcribing material and administers one potion to Caty, so she is able to stand the heat.

He keeps out of the discussion, but nods at the resentments to splitting up.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Fantalass
AC 13 (T12, FF10), HP 17/17, F +1,R+3,W+5


Acid Dart: 8/8 (+5, 1d6+3) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Open Slot, Protection from Evil
2: Stone Call - Resist Energy, Pyrotechnics, Open Slot

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 8/8, F +2,R+4,W+5 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 16, 2011)

Marda does some repacking and places several items she does not want to carry off to the side in one of the upper rooms of the tower. She grabs up her pack and seems ready to get moving. "Ready to go when you are." She says to her companions as she straps on her shield and takes up her dwarven axe.

[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment Carried]Equipment Carried
(starting funds 400g = 240g cleric + 160g occupation (diplomat)) 	  	  	 

```
Weight (lbs) 	Cost (in gold)
banded mail (masterwork)	worn 			35 	200
heavy wooden shield	worn, left arm 		10 	7
heavy mace  		sheathed, left side 	8 	12
(battle scepter of Gracenyes)
dwarven waraxe 		baldric, back 		8 	30
warhammer +1            strapped to pack        5
MW short sword          left side               2
light crossbow 		slug over back 		4 	35
10 bolts 		quiver, at right hip 	1 	1
  	  	  	 
backpack 		worn 			2 	2
belt, pouch 		worn 			0.5 	1
scroll case 		backpack 		0.5 	1
silver holy symbol 	worn 			1 	25
waterskin 		backpack 		4 	1
bedroll 		backpack 		5 	0.1
flint and steel 	backpack 		-- 	1
rations (4 days) 	backpack 		4 	2
silk rope (50ft) 	inside of backpack 	5 	10
rope, hemp(50') x1             10lb each 
explorer's outfit 	worn 			-- 	--
food (not sure how much)

2 antitoxin
antiplague
bloodblock
holy symbol
2 weapon blanch, silver
2 weapon blanch, cold iron

scroll of cure light wounds (2) scroll case   --   50gp
Potion of Cure Light Wounds
Potion of Water Breathing
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 16, 2011)

Aaron packs up his gear, not wanting to leave anything behind that he might need.  He feels different today, and can't put a finger on it yet.  Something has changed, as he feels that his morning prayers have drawn the attention of Gracenys.  He feels a bit more focused at the task at hand.

"I am ready," he says, as he opens the door and walks outside to take in the scene as well as stretch.

[sblock=Aaron's Mini Stats]
*HP 38/38
AC 17
Fort +7, Ref+4, Will +8
Bastard Sword in hand

**Orisons*-  Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Read Magic, Guidance, Stabilize
*1st LVL *- (_)(_)(_)(_) Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, Wrath, Expeditious Retreat
*2nd LVL *- (_)(_) Castigate , Invisibility

*Fire of Belief (Sp)* *7/**day*
*Perception +13
**Survival +11 (+13 if tracking)

Carrying ALL his equipment, as it's a light load still*[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 16, 2011)

Spirit follows silent, a pained and distant look on his face.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2011)

OCC: Need spells for the day, jbear. And equipment. Should be updating tomorrow night, sorry for the delay.


----------



## jbear (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Alright, Spells Memorised = same as the day before:

Cantrips: Resistance, Detect magic, Daze
Lvl 1: Gravity bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands

Equipment: Masterwork Longbow (str +1) + 40 normal arrows
Masterwork Shortsword
1) Silver Weaponblanche
1) Iron Weapon Blance
1) Antivenom

Give Will Stand the Heat potion

A Masterwork bow only adds a +1 enhancement  bonus to normal arrows, is that right? Or do I gain a +1 atk bonus as well when Spirit uses +1 arrows?

I'll update equipment on Spirits sheet when I can.






[sblock=Spirit's Status]
Elven Rogue 3/Wizard 1
INIT: +3 Perception: +13 (with Alertness from Will; +14 vs Traps)
Conditions: Indomitability's Boon
AC: 15 (Touch: 13 Flatfooted: 12)
HP: 29/29 
BAB: +2 CMB: +2 CMD: 15  
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +3  
Speed: 30 ft
Energy Resistance: fire 5
Spell Failure: 10%
In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow: +6 atk; Dmg: 1d8 Crit x3
Arrows +1: 46/50 
Normal Arrows: 40/40
Spells: (0-level) Resistance, Detect Magic, Daze; (1st level) Gravity Bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands
Flame Jet: 6 of 6 uses remaining 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spirit's Monkey Familiar: Will]
Monkey (Familiar)
Ape, Monkey	CR 1/4
XP 100
N Tiny animal
Init +2; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5
Status: Stand the Heat spell

[sblock=DEFENSE]
AC 16, touch 16, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +2 size, +2 Natural)
hp 14/14 
Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +3
[/sblock]
[sblock=OFFENSE]
Speed 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
Melee bite +5 melee (1d3–4)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=STATISTICS]
Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5
Base Atk +1; CMB +1; CMD 7
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +10, Climb +10, Perception +5; 
Racial Modifiers +8 Acrobatics
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

The elven village across the river is all but burnt to the ground. It's pathways are covered in ash and the remaining buildings are only whole because they are built out of great trees that burn but cannot die.

The group spends the better part of the morning walking through the village to get the layout of it before starting to search for anything that may help them understand what has gone on here in Innenotdar. Their search provides a few baubles and magical trinkets but these are nearly worthless when it comes to unraveling the mystery of Indomitability. 

There are still creatures of the forest about and they scurry away whenever someone comes near, just as they would if this forest were lush and green. But the squirrels and rabbits, badgers and now flightless birds are not in a lush forest and all are engulfed in the ever-burning flame that surrounds the village. The creatures all appear starved and hairless (or featherless), and all move quickly away escaping into the forest fire before they can be caught. 

Once Spirit puts an arrow into a hopping bird and it falls. The elf hoping to end it's suffering. But once the arrow is retrieved a few moments later the bird is again up and hopping away once more. As the mephit had said "If you die here, you will never die." The small animal proving those words true.

The group comes to an area they all agreed to search last, and search thoroughly, The Shrine of Anyariel. It is exactly as described in Bhurisrava's journal. Perhaps something can be learned here.



> _The Shrine of Anyariel is a beautiful fountain in the shape of a grand willow tree with drooping branches, which once rained soothing water upon a wide, shimmering pool surrounded by a ring of seventeen old oak trees. A walkway of stepping stones led to a small ‘island’ in front of the tree, where townsfolk would offer prayers and thanks to Innenotdar’s last hero. Now the water has boiled away, and only the trees remain, occasionally raining fiery debris. The stone willow tree is covered with ash._




Cyrstin who has been quite and sad almost the entire day of searching finally speaks up as she nears the empty pool. "There is something here. I feel it... it's pulling at me."

She lowers her head a mumbles a few arcane words while moving her black staff in an arc before her. No one sees or feels anything but soon Cyrstin points at the trunk of the stone willow tree and says. "There is a door right there. I... I sense it."

OOC: Perception checks please. And remember there are negatives due to distance so let me know how close you wish to get.

 Spellcraft DC 0 Cyrstin casts Detect Secret Doors.

[sblock=Items Found in Village]

• A necklace of ivory leaves - magical. 
• A masterwork musical horn and lyre. Also a song book wrapped in thick blankets, containing psalms.
• A similarly-wrapped book detailing tattooing methods intended to create a single tattoo across the bodies of two people, a mark of eternal love.
The book is a masterpiece, and the tattoo would require a Craft (body art) (DC 30) check to create.
• An iron wand - magical
• A lacy red cord, two feet long, that radiates magic. 

WD - your rolls for the necklace, wand, and cord if you please.

Appraisal checks for the other items may be rolled by anyone.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass is just identifying the magical items, as the call to look for a secret entrance disrupts him as he works on the cord...

[sblock=OOC]

---

Fantalass
AC 13 (T12, FF10), HP 17/17, F +1,R+3,W+5


Acid Dart: 8/8 (+5, 1d6+3) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Open Slot, Protection from Evil
2: Stone Call - Resist Energy, Pyrotechnics, Open Slot

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 8/8, F +2,R+4,W+5 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 19, 2011)

Coming upon the shrine the dwarf does give a simple bow of respect to the elven deity in which it is consecrated too. Marda will move up and follow Crystin to see what she might have found, "What is that you feel lass? A door you say..."

((Perception 1d20+9=27 (+2 for unusual stonework)))

[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 19, 2011)

Aaron moves to get a better view of the location that Cyrstin points out, but not too close.  "Can anyone else see it?" he asks.


----------



## jbear (Aug 21, 2011)

Spirit narrows his eyes and peers at the shrine.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 21, 2011)

Barrik left his old chain shirt behind in the tower when the group finally set out. He also wasn’t going to fault the others for their paranoia or their lack of confidence.

On reaching the village, he goes along with the cursory search, the two-headed Gulujak following him everywhere. Gulujak approaches to inspect the "door", while Barrik watches from a distance.

[sblock=OOC]
Spells for the day are the same as always, as I’m a spontaneous caster.  And leaving the Chain Shirt behind puts me back at a light load.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

Everyone (but Barrik) can see the outline of the door worked cunningly into the stone tree. The carved bark of the stone hides the thin lines of the doorway and whatever it uses for hinges must be on the other side. What is really missing and no one can see is a way to open the door.

Gulujak who is the only one to venture close to the tree gives it a sniff. "UGH! Something stink." The eidolon takes a step back and looks to the branches of the stone tree. 

"There! You see? Dead bodies, lying among the branches They stink like..."

"Dead bodies? Stinking!" Torrent asks in slight shock. "Get back! They may be..." but her warning comes late and the "bodies" quickly jump down from among the branches. "...GHASTS!"

Two elven undead corpses (one male, one female) stand before the tree. There skin is a pale grey, withered and marred by ash. The remains of their clothes are also covered in soot and dried blood and are shredded almost into nothing but threads. Their red glowing eyes stare at the group hungrily.

[sblock=OOC] Roll INIT of course.  You beat the INITs I am rolling next please post up. And if you get within ten feet (as Gulujak is, so please roll his saves as well as INIT) you need to make a FORT save DC 15 or become sickened. One per ghast.

ITEM IDs:
necklace - allows wearer to understand/speak Sylvan
wand - Ray of Frost

*GHASTs:*
male - AC 18 (14 T/FF) HP: 24/24
female - AC 18 (14 T/FF) HP: 24/24[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2011)

Rolling Fantalass initiative


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 23, 2011)

(( Initiative 1d20+1=14, male goes before Marda, he appears to have a +4 to initiative to Marda's +1))

After the ghast does his thing... Marda holds her axe in her sheild hand and takes up her holy symbol, "Gracenyes, I call forth your holy powers as a weapon against the walking dead!" A wave of holy energies race out form the dwarven cleric.

(( Channel Energy vs Undead 2d6+3=7 DC 14 Will save for half... I feel rather underwhelmed by that roll... blah  ))

[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 23, 2011)

Aaron's blade in hand, he can feel something well up inside of him at the sight of these things.  There was something about ghasts that he had learned, and tries to make sure that they others knew just what was in store for them with their foes...

"Bites  are a deadly disease.  And they paralyze..."

As if compelled to do so, his hand raises, palm towards the creatures.  A wave of heat courses through his body, down his arm and shoots out at the male ghast with flames.  The searing fire hits the creature fully in the chest, marring it in the symbol of Gracenys.

"Interesting..." is all that Aaron can say, as he wonders just where this new power came from.

[sblock=Actions/Stats]Ranged Touch attack, Fire of Belief
Move to L13 to protect as many as he can using Bodyguard and Intercept feats
Swift action for Judgment

Protection Judgment for +1 AC
*HP 38/38
AC 18
Fort +7, Ref+4, Will +8
Bastard Sword in hand

**Orisons*-  Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Read Magic, Guidance, Stabilize
*1st LVL *- (_)(_)(_)(_) Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, Wrath, Expeditious Retreat
*2nd LVL *- (_)(_) Castigate , Invisibility

*Fire of Belief (Sp)* *7/**day* (X)(_)(_)(_)(_)(_)(_)
*Perception +13
**Survival +11 (+13 if tracking)*[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 23, 2011)

Barrik curses in Orcish while Gulujak snarls... and coughs from the stench.

(EDITS, after my higher Inits: )
The half-orc casts a spell and the shining light of the heavens forms a golden shield in front of him before fading. He steps up in front of Aaron and Cyrstin, drawing his falchion and ready to meet the foes.

Gulujak coughs and stumbles, snarling through the sickness he feels. "Bad stink!" he two-headed beast loudly declares. "You not taste good, from smell, but bite you anyway!" It's impossible to tell which of the heads is shouting, but both lash out to bite the ghasts (one for each) as the wolf-thing lunges forward.

[sblock=OOC]
Barrik casts Shield and moves to M13, drawing his falchion as he goes. Obviously Gulujak failed his Fort saves, but as I recall, you can't get the sickened condition more than once and they don't stack to make a worse condition like fear does.
Gulujak 5-ft steps to M10 and attacks both Ghasts - Attack 1 against Male, Attack 2 against Female. I only rolled +3 for the Trips instead of +5, as I'm not sure that Sickened would affect them. The rules say "all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks" but Trip is no longer an Ability Check, instead becoming a CMB check and therefore a different animal... If you decide on the strict reading of the rules, HM, add 2 to my trips, which should make enough to trip the Male Ghast.

Barrik AC 20 (normal 16) HP 33/33
Spells:
1-lvl: used 1/4
2-lvl: used 0/2

Gulujak AC 19 HP 24/24
Sickened
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

[sblock=Update]
Your knowledge roll is enough FtF to get you all the ghast info.

Will be using this post to roll those saves. Don't worry Torrent's rolls will probably be the same, the way I've been rolling. And the ghast will probably fail taking full dmg from both.

DW it seems that a CMB is an attack roll. It says that you make an attack roll and add your CMB in place of your normal attack bonus. And as I can find no condition that effects your CMB/CMD I believe they have it covered in that grouping. [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 25, 2011)

Spirit knocks an arrow and fires it at the male ghast. It flies well wide as he fumbles it in his haste.

[sblock=Spirit's Status]
Elven Rogue 3/Wizard 1
INIT: +3 Perception: +13 (with Alertness from Will; +14 vs Traps)
Conditions: Indomitability's Boon
AC: 15 (Touch: 13 Flatfooted: 12)
HP: 29/29 
BAB: +2 CMB: +2 CMD: 15  
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +3  
Speed: 30 ft
Energy Resistance: fire 5
Spell Failure: 10%
In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow: +6 atk; Dmg: 1d8 Crit x3
Arrows +1: 46/50 
Normal Arrows: 40/40
Spells: (0-level) Resistance, Detect Magic, Daze; (1st level) Gravity Bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands
Flame Jet: 6 of 6 uses remaining 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spirit's Monkey Familiar: Will]
Monkey (Familiar)
Ape, Monkey    CR 1/4
XP 100
N Tiny animal
Init +2; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5
Status: Stand the Heat spell

[sblock=DEFENSE]
AC 16, touch 16, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +2 size, +2 Natural)
hp 14/14 
Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +3
[/sblock]
[sblock=OFFENSE]
Speed 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
Melee bite +5 melee (1d3–4)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=STATISTICS]
Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5
Base Atk +1; CMB +1; CMD 7
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +10, Climb +10, Perception +5; 
Racial Modifiers +8 Acrobatics
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Aaron is sirprised as is the rest of the group when his fiery blast has no effect on the ghoul. The flames burn at the remainder of it's clothes but it looks to be unharmed. <has immunity to fire added to normal crunch>

The holy light that burst from Marda does effect him, but he seems focused on the big two-headed wolf and not the young priestess.

The male ghoul steps over towards Gulujak almost as if it wants to push the female away._ "Fooddd! Minnee!"_ it screeches in a dry voice. As it claws and bites at the eidolon. Drawing blood the female cries in glee,_ "Sooo thirsty! Yes drink! Drink!"
 _
[sblock=INIT]
Aaron
Barrik
Gulujak
ghoul,male
Spirit
Marda
Fantalass* - is up*
Cyrstin
ghoul,female
Torrent[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Finally letting me back on and I see those rolls did get through. Didn't see them listed a minute ago. Something has got to give, it has taken me two hours to finish this post. Will use the extra two claws as the females attacks when it is her turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass casts a protection spell on himself and draws his magic missle wand.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: cast mage armor
move: Draw MM wand

---

Fantalass
AC 13 (T12, FF10), HP 17/17, F +1,R+3,W+5


Acid Dart: 8/8 (+5, 1d6+3) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Open Slot, Protection from Evil
2: Stone Call - Resist Energy, Pyrotechnics, Open Slot

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 8/8, F +2,R+4,W+5 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

Cyrstin does as she is told and casts a magical bearer around herself. The female ghast attacks the bloodied Gulujak in a frenzy, drawing more of the eidolon's precious blood.

Gulujak was snapping back with both heads and then abruptly stops. The paralyzing touch of the ghast taking effect on him(them?).

Torrent steps up angrily and holds her holy symbol forth. "Feast on *THIS*!" she screams causing a burst of holy energy shaped liked an angry ocean wave to crash into them.

As the wave of energy hits the trunk of the stone willow tree it starts to vibrate, as the hidden door slowly starts to open.

[sblock=Stats]
Gulujak 8/24 HP, paralyzed

*GHASTs:*
male - AC 18 (14 T) HP: 5/24
female - AC 18 (14 T) HP: 16/24[/sblock]         

OCC: Aaron and Barrik are up.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 26, 2011)

Barrik growls as the ghasts tear into Gulujak... But the flesh they tear from him simply turns to smoke as it leaves the eidolon's body. The blood seeping from his wounds is a thick black-red substance. Barrik also knows Gulujak will recover with time, even if these things manage to destroy him for now.

He casts a quick, basic spell and flings a blob of acid at the heavily-injured male ghast.

[sblock=OOC]
Barrik casts Acid Splash at the male Ghast.

Barrik AC 20 (normal 16) HP 33/33
Spells:
1-lvl: used 1/4
2-lvl: used 0/2

Gulujak 8/24 HP, paralyzed
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2011)

Not knowing much about Barrik's Eidolon, Aaron can only see that the enemies are not letting up on it.  Turning to Barrik, he says, "It can't take another one of those attacks..."

Moving forward, Aaron brings his sword down on the male ghoul, hoping that Barrik and the others can deal with the female before it is too late...

EDIT - Not sure if this is chargeable or not.  If I can, I will.  Otherwise, move to L10 and attack.

[sblock=Actions/Stats]
Move to L10, Attack
Protection Judgment for +1 AC
*HP 38/38
AC 18
Fort +7, Ref+4, Will +8
Bastard Sword in hand

**Orisons*-  Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Read Magic, Guidance, Stabilize
*1st LVL *- (_)(_)(_)(_) Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, Wrath, Expeditious Retreat
*2nd LVL *- (_)(_) Castigate , Invisibility

*Fire of Belief (Sp)* *7/**day* (X)(_)(_)(_)(_)(_)(_)
*Perception +13
**Survival +11 (+13 if tracking)[/sblock]*


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2011)

OCC: Charge is a yes. I will roll your dmg real quick to see if it gets a turn as that is a 19 and a hit.

Aaron moves quickly and as the male ghoul looks up from it's feast the inquisitor cuts it deep through the neck, nearly taking off the creatures head. The body falls over and the young warrior turns his attention to the last ghoul. The rest of the group moves to help.

OCC2: Marda, Spirit, and Fantalass are up.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 27, 2011)

Marda moves into combat, taking note of the door in the tree opening and comments to herself, "Holy energy... nice lock." And then moves into the stench... and psuhes past the foul order with some effort. She launchers her axe in an upward arc at the female ghast... but does not judge the path correctly as the beast is able to jump away in time.


(( Fort save 1d20+5=16, Attack (dwarven waraxe)    1d20+7=9 ))

[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 28, 2011)

Spirit circles around the side of the female ghast and fires off a shot at its flank. It tears into her ragged clothes but narrowly misses sinking into its rotting flesh.









*OOC:*


 Move to Q10 and fire bow point blank. +1 arrows stack with MW bow bonus or not? Can ghasts be damaged by non-magical arrows? Are they counted as humanoids?







[sblock=Spirit's Status]
Elven Rogue 3/Wizard 1
INIT: +3 Perception: +13 (with Alertness from Will; +14 vs Traps)
Conditions: Indomitability's Boon
AC: 15 (Touch: 13 Flatfooted: 12)
HP: 29/29 
BAB: +2 CMB: +2 CMD: 15  
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +3  
Speed: 30 ft
Energy Resistance: fire 5
Spell Failure: 10%
In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow: +6 atk; Dmg: 1d8 Crit x3
Arrows +1: 44/50 
Normal Arrows: 40/40
Spells: (0-level) Resistance, Detect Magic, Daze; (1st level) Gravity Bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands
Flame Jet: 6 of 6 uses remaining 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spirit's Monkey Familiar: Will]
Monkey (Familiar)
Ape, Monkey    CR 1/4
XP 100
N Tiny animal
Init +2; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5
Status: Stand the Heat spell

[sblock=DEFENSE]
AC 16, touch 16, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +2 size, +2 Natural)
hp 14/14 
Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +3
[/sblock]
[sblock=OFFENSE]
Speed 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
Melee bite +5 melee (1d3–4)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=STATISTICS]
Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5
Base Atk +1; CMB +1; CMD 7
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +10, Climb +10, Perception +5; 
Racial Modifiers +8 Acrobatics
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 28, 2011)

(( The enhancement bonus of masterwork ammunition does not stack with any enhancement bonus of the projectile weapon firing it. Example, Bow +2 with arrow +1 frost would end up being +2 frost arrows. Or that is what I was able to find when I looked it up.))


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass conjures a gob of acid...

[sblock=OOC]

active spell: Mage Armor

standard: use Acid Dart (Su) on last enemy
I think it is a miss because the firing into melee penalty, right?

---

Fantalass
AC 13 (T12, FF10), HP 17/17, F +1,R+3,W+5


Acid Dart: 7/8 (+5, 1d6+3) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Open Slot, Protection from Evil
2: Stone Call - Resist Energy, Pyrotechnics, Open Slot

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 8/8, F +2,R+4,W+5 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantalass's acid and Spirit's arrow both miss as they try and not hit the dwarf as she swings at the ghoul. 

Cyrstin starts to moan and then screams out. "They... they ate the children! They were suppose to protect them from the fire, but when they ran out of food they.. they. Gods help me I can see them feasting on the children!"

"Don't worry it won't be having another meal. Ever!  Zinnastine destroy this foul thing and avenge the children it has killed!" Torrent says calling forth a second wave of divine energy to sweep over the battle field.

As the energy burns the ghouls grey skin it lashes out at the dwarf. _"More... more. Eat forever!"_ It's grizzly fangs sink deep into her shoulder drawing warm blood.

[sblock=Status]
Gulujak 8/24 HP, paralyzed (1/2)
Marda 21/27 HP, paralyzed ??

*GHASTs:*
female - AC 18 (14 T) HP: 9/24[/sblock]

OCC: Aaron and Barrik are up. Marda needs a Fort save DC 15 please.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 29, 2011)

"Blades will do the job faster!" Barrik shouts as he dashes into the fray. "Have a bite of steel, you child-eating _kulshodar_!" the half-orc shouts as he swings his falchion for the ghast's head.

[sblock=OOC]
Kulshodar is Orcish for "monster"... which obviously is a lot, coming from a half-orc.
Barrik moves diagonally to Q10, then diagonally again to O9 (6 squares of movement). Then attack the female ghast. Theoretically, I'll probably be flanking with Aaron at that point, and it might be a good idea for him to delay to attack with me. 
But seeing as the action has not been posted yet, I did not include the Flanking bonus to hit or damage (+2 attack/+1 damage-Dirty Fighting trait). The rolls will include the penalty for Sickened if I fail the FORT save, though.
EDIT: And the flank bonus wouldn't have mattered for me... At least I passed the save.

Barrik AC 20 (normal 16) HP 33/33
Spells:
1-lvl: used 1/4
2-lvl: used 0/2

Gulujak 8/24 HP, paralyzed
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 29, 2011)

Aaron glanced over to Barrik, with a nod of his head.  Barrik had seen Aaron in action, and Aaron had also seen how they did complement each other in battle.  Turning his attention to the ghoul, the words sink in, as the image of children being eaten alive turns his stomach.  When his vision clears to the here and now, Barrik had flanked the ghoul and was calling out to it.

Aaron's feet moved swiftly, as the ghoul ducked from Barrik's swing.  Aaron's blade curves upward, hoping to finish this now. The ghouls head flies from its body, arcing high above before landing behind Barrik.  The body falls to the ground, lifeless and dead.

"They will not eat any more innocents..." he says, wiping his blade clean of their filth.  He then turns to Marda and then to Torrent.  "She has been bitten.  She must be healed."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

*Combat Over*

Torrent rushes to Marda as Gulujak returns to movement his jaws snapping shut after being held open.

"Is she alright? We have the wand we found or I could heal you." Torrent says to Marda as she inspects the wound.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 30, 2011)

(( Fort save 1d20+5=6 Failed  ))


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 30, 2011)

Barrik sheathes his falchion, gives Aaron a nod and grunts, "Good strike."

Gulujak snaps his two sets of jaws shut, then breaks into a blood-curdling, two-toned howl of rage. The heads begin alternately cursing in a foul mixture of Draconic and Orcish while tearing into the bodies of the ghasts, ripping apart the rotted flesh and spitting it out. Barrik watches his eidolon a little uneasily and winces a little at the mixed curses Gulujak is spitting out of his two mouths. Soon enough, the eidolon has calmed down... and pieces of ghast are scattered in a swath around the injured beast, now covered in foul ichor.

Barrik meanwhile pokes his head through the opened doorway in the trunk of the tree. His orcish heritage should allow him to see past where the fitful fire-light ends.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 30, 2011)

At Barrik's words, Aaron adds, "You gave me the opening I needed.  It seems that we are getting better at understanding one another."

"She has been bitten.  If she can not resist the  fever that will soon come, then she will die and become another ghoul in  return.  We must make sure she can resist this infection."

Casting a spell, Aaron does what he can to aid Marda in her resisting  the infection.  (Cast Guidance for +1 competence bonus to the save if  he's able to help her)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Torrent looks over the would and says to Aaron, "It doesn't look to bad. I'll heal her and we will keep an eye out for any symptoms. I think you best handle her." Pointing at a cringing Cyrstin Aaron notices the girl shaking and huddled in on herself, there is no way she is cold in this miserable place.

Barrik sees a steep set of stone steps leading down whatever is at the bottom is hidden from view, but light comes from within. 

Torrent takes out the wand and heals Marda, after a few seconds the dwarf is able to move and talk once more.

[sblock=Status]
Marda 26/27 HP
Gulujak 8/24 HP

wand 10 charges left[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 30, 2011)

Marda shakes herself as she is able to move once again, "That is a most disturbing feeling."

She looks at the mostly healed wound... "You said fever?" she asks of Aaron. "Is everyone else okay... Gulujak, you alright there, you took the brunt of those undead?" Looks up towards Barrick as he looks within the stone tree...

(( not sure when you want the save rolled? ))

[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon Possible Ghoul Fever
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 30, 2011)

Barrik frowns. "In battle, perhaps..." is all he says in response to Aaron. 

The half-orc takes a few tentative steps down the passage and calls back over his shoulder, "There's something down here... at least something's giving off light."

One of Gulujak's heads growls while the other answers Marda in a gruff tone. "Survive. Dead things no threat. Neither bite me, just claw... No claws or bites again," it finishes with a snarl.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Whenever a PC needs to make a *FORT* save that has an onset time of 1 day or more I will make the roll. If the player knows that their character will be or not be sick the next day they might plan accordingly. Also gives a little immersion into the game. [/sblock] 

Torrent nods and says to Marda, "Only time will tell but we won't allow you to become one of those things."

Turning to Barrik she asks, "Think Spirit should check it first? Spirit!"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 30, 2011)

Dragonwriter said:


> Barrik frowns. "In battle, perhaps..." is all he says in response to Aaron.




Aaron adds, "It's a start... and one I am willing to continue building upon..."


----------



## jbear (Aug 31, 2011)

Spirit moves towards the strange stone door and searches it for possible traps carefully. Every now and again he casts a pained look back towards the elven ghouls which draws a sharp nip at the ear from Will causing him to refocus.

He stands up and turns back to the group, though his eyes remain fixed on the ghasts.

"No traps anywhere. You may enter without fear."

He then turns back and attempts to open the door.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 1, 2011)

"Then, let us see what is down there." She looks back to Cyrstin and Aaron... "You two going to be okay?"

[sblock=Marda's Mini-Stats]Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 2, 2011)

"Yes.  Lets' see what they were either trying to protect, or trying to get at..."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2011)

The twenty-foot stairway down into the basement is bathed in blue luminescence. When the heroes reach the base of the stairs, they find the hidden reliquary of Anyariel, once maintained by the town’s priests. 



> _This twenty-foot diameter chamber radiates peace and patience; the soft blue air whispers with a hallowed, distant song. The chamber’s center is dominated by a tall white statue depicting an elven woman plunging a greastsword deep into a rampant stag. The sword, though carved of stone, looks like it is made of wood and covered in vines that entwine the elf woman’s hands.
> 
> At the statue’s feet lie two immobile figures. The first is dressed in the uniform of a Shahalesti soldier from decades past, his body wreathed in pale flames that struggle to burn. The man’s eyes are closed, as if he is in a deep slumber. Likewise along the ceiling, tree roots growing down from the surface flicker with fire, but the flames are subdued, as if the light holds them at bay.
> 
> The second figure, a young male elf with red hair, wears the robes of a priest, though he carries no holy symbol. Numerous claw wounds mark his face and body, and he does not breathe, though his body shows no signs of decay. His arms are spread as if he fell in battle, and a mace lies inches from one of his hands. It points to an elaborate glass display case near the wall, which has been shattered, its contents missing. _




[sblock=Spirit] When you look at the face of the soldier it is like looking in a mirror and seeing an older you. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 4, 2011)

Marda looks about the shrine, "I see that this is still consecrated ground. One can die here and not be raised one of the beings within the forest."

Marda will gaze about the room... (Cast Detect Magic and Perception 1d20+9=12 )


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

[sblock=Marda] Instantly gets a splitting headache when she casts the spell. There is a couple magical auras present but whatever magic was used on the two elves is overwhelming. [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 4, 2011)

Spirit shoulders his bow with trembling hands. A few unsteady steps see him to the side of the fallen soldier. He slowly kneels down next to him and stretches his hand hesitantly towards the flames. It hovers a few inches away at first, but finally descends into the flames to lightly rest on the elven soldier's chest.

[sblock=Elven Whisper] Wake up damn you ... wake up. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 4, 2011)

"Maybe... but the preserved corpses are still a bad omen, if you ask me." Barrik goes to the broken glass case, trying to find any hint of what was kept there. Gulujak goes with his master, examining the area with him.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 4, 2011)

Aaron steadies Cyrstin down the stairs and leaves her near the doorway when they come up on the scene.  Immediately, he scans the two figures for any semblance of evil, as well as attempting to ascertain if they are pure of heart (Detect Evil, then Detect Good).

He sees Spirit kneel before the figure, while Barrik and Gulujak inspect the broken glass case.  He moves to the fallen priest, checking the mace and the body for anything to tell more of what happened.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2011)

[sblock=jbear]Spirit's resistance keeps him from being burnt, but he can't physical touch the body of the elf before him. It's as if he is in some type of invisible cocoon. Spirit can tell that he lives.[/sblock]

[sblock=DW] - Gulujak finds a few strands of long sandy brown hair near the broken glass. The case is no bigger than a bread box  btw.[/sblock]

[sblock=FtF] No evil from either elf. The red headed priest is dead but his once good aura still lingers. Looking at the mace it is of very fine quality could possibly be magical. Putting the mace and the missing holy symbol together (along with the aura) Aaron believes this might be the elf from the journal - Bhurisrava.[/sblock]

[sblock=WD] Know-arcana if you have a moment to see if Fantalass can figure out what happen to the elves. If you cast detect magic read Marda's sblock. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 5, 2011)

"Bhurisrava" Aaron mutters, as he kneels before the dead elf.  "It would seem that we have found where the owner of the journal ended up.  He said he was going to take the despairing to the mouth of the white river.  He never got there, it would seem.  But what stopped him?"

Aaron moves to the mace, picking it up and inspecting it.  He refrains from looting the body, instead offering a prayer to Gracenys to aid in the fallen one and to help it find a peaceful way to the domain of his chosen deity.  After this is done, he then inspects the body in further detail, to find any clues as to the wounds, what made them, and any other clues or items of interest.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 5, 2011)

The dwarf is taken aback, shielding her eyes and not looking back at the two bodies. Once she has regained some composure she comments, "Whatever preserves the bodies, is a magical power of some great significance." She points, "There are other items of magical power there and..." She looks to Spirit after pointing them out, "These are your Kin, I will let you descide best to handle the items and if they should be used."

"Perhaps he completed his task and returned?" Marda asks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2011)

ooc: Just rolling the knowledge check here. Proper post after getting the results.
Not using Detect Magic after seeing the effect on Marda.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2011)

[sblock=WD] The two elves are in some form of stasis spell. Either it was a caster of ultimate power (LvL 20) or that of a godly being. Their is no way for the group to dispel it or move the elves from the shrine.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"We will not be able to help them right now. It is a very powerful  stasis spell that froze them. If whoever done this come back, we don't  stand a change." Fantalass says after carefully observing the scene..

[sblock=OOC]

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Fantalass
AC 13 (T12, FF10), HP 17/17, F +1,R+3,W+5


Acid Dart: 7/8 (+5, 1d6+3) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Open Slot, Protection from Evil
2: Stone Call - Resist Energy, Pyrotechnics, Open Slot

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 8/8, F +2,R+4,W+5 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 5, 2011)

"This one still lives. We can't touch him. It's like a cacoon surrounds his body beneath the flames. Why did this Bhurisrava want to take the despairing to the mouth of the river? This is all the doing of this Indomitability creature, isn't it? I want him from my head. Maybe there is something to pry him loose at the mouth of the white river. Maybe there are more answers there. We should leave before the ghasts above return to unlife." 

Spirit gets to his feet  and motions to leave.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

OCC: Piecing the puzzle together...

Torrent looks about and wonders. "So the case held something and was broken into. The soldier looks like he is one of those despairing that Bhurisrava wished to save. And if this is Bhurisrava he was attacked before taking this elf to the mouth of the river."

"You think the thief and the attacker are the same person?" She looks to Fantalass and Marda and wonders. "I'm not sure that whoever put them like this is the same person that attacked them. Why kill them and then preserve them to be saved later. It must be some other force but what I don't know... Indomability maybe. That thing sure has power, look what it granted us."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 7, 2011)

"Might be Indomitability. Might be this place. Might be something or even someone else entirely. In any case, I don't think the answer will be helpful to us, right this very moment."

The half-orc stands and stretches. "But Spirit's got a point - we should check the mouth of the river. There's got to be a reason this Bhurisrava was taking people there. Unless he just went mad," Barrik finishes with a disgusted snort.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 7, 2011)

Aaron kneels to see if the weapon is under the same effect as the two bodies.  If not, he picks it up and examines it.  "Might be a good thing to take this, just in case.  No telling when a magical weapon can come in handy."


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 7, 2011)

((Just b/c Knowledge (Religion) 1d20+7=27 ))

(( Also, what are the other items that are magical? ))

"I agree, we will likely need to go see what is at the mouth of this river... and soon." Marda looks to Aaron, "What else is here that is perhaps of use," she looks to up as if look to the god, "That we might have the permission to use..."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2011)

[sblock=Just b/c you rolled a 20]Marda did get a little insight from her detect magic even though it mostly gave her a migraine. She felt the power of Gracenys somehow involved and after remembering that Bhurisrava wished to change religions maybe he cried out to her before he died for protection. It would be well in her power to keep these elves alive until the time came for them to once more serve in their own way.[/sblock]

OCC: Mace is only thing of value down here as it is not "on the bodies" it fell from the elven cleric's grasp. It is magical - Identify check DC 24.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2011)

*Fantalass*
Asked to identify anything, Fantalass will happily oblige... but it seems this is outside his current abilities.

[sblock=OOC]

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Fantalass
AC 13 (T12, FF10), HP 17/17, F +1,R+3,W+5


Acid Dart: 7/8 (+5, 1d6+3) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Open Slot, Protection from Evil
2: Stone Call - Resist Energy, Pyrotechnics, Open Slot

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 8/8, F +2,R+4,W+5 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 8, 2011)

"You know..." marda starts, "I believe that Gracenyes might have preserved the elves." And before anyone can shrug off the cleric for seeing her own deities hand in all things, "I feel her power. Remember that Bhurisrava wanted to call on another god. It would appear Gracenyes answered."

With that she nods to Aaron, "That is sound, take the weapon, if need we can return it some day. And let us be off to the mouth of this river."

She places a comfoting hand on Spirit's shoulder, "Come my friend, we should go."

[sblock=Marda's Actions & Stats]*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:* 
*Miscellaneous Actions:*
*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:*

Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 8, 2011)

Aaron inspects the broken glass for clues as well, wondering if there was a clue as to who did this...


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 9, 2011)

As the Inquistor looks for clues, Marda asks Gracenyes for her to help guide one of her flock to the answers he is looking for... (use Inspiring Word for a +2 to his check)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Aaron searhes the area and even with the aid of Graceuns and the others the young inquisitor finds nothing new. The case was broken into and something stolen, but the what and the who are unknown.

"Well it is getting late and we should rest before we venture all the way upriver," Torrent says after the searching.

_____________________________________________

The group starts back up the steps with Gulujak and Barrik in the lead. Suddenly the eidolon's heads each give out a low growl. Barrik looks to see what it is they have spotted and he yells back to the others.

"Hellhound pack!" 


OCC: I will roll the groups INIT please add your modifier to it. If you go before the pack please post an action. 

EDIT: OK that didn't work I will go for the monsters.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

The pack surges forward as one and slams into Barrik and Gulujak in a mess of fur, tooth, and claw.

Then a gout of fire comes from one of the beasts maw. (Reflex save (DC 14) Gulujak, Barrik, and Spirit to save for half)

[sblock=Status]
Marda 26/27
Gulujak 6/24*
Barrik 23/33*
Spirit 29/29*

* 8 fire damage (4 w/ successful save: Barrik only - no dmg for Spirit and Gulujak) pending[/sblock]

GROUP IS UP


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 14, 2011)

"Stay here, don't leave the safety of the stairs" he whispers to Cyrstin, spotting the trouble they now faced.

Aaron doesn't waste time as he moves into a flanking position with Barrik.  His swords drives towards the beast between them, hoping to give Barrik the chance to cleave the hellhound down as well.  (Move to P9, Attack O9 flanking, move to avoid AoO's)


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 14, 2011)

Marda steps to one side and brings her axe down on the beast that Aaron just sliced into.

[sblock=Marda's Actions & Stats] *Move Action:*  Move to O8 (5ft step)
*Standard Action:* Attack with Dwarven Waraxe (miss)
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:* 
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Dwarven Cleric 3/Fighter 1
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5285531
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* Indomitability's Boon
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 27 of 27
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Dwarven Waraxe +7 (1d10+3, 20/x3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Command, Divine Favor(x2). *(2nd Level)*: Grace, Bull's Strength, Bless Weapon (d)   (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 5 of 5 uses remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 14, 2011)

"SONNOVA-!" shouts the half-orc as he is swarmed by the pack. He lashes out with his blade, trying to work in tandem with Aaron while Gulujak snarls and bites at the fiery beasts.

Gulujak snaps out with his jaws, trying to bring both hellhounds facing him to the ground.

[sblock=OOC]
Barrik: Attack Hellhound at O9, flanking with Aaron. BTW, is my Shield still active? It had a 4 minute duration, and I don't know how much time we spent down below. If it is still active, my AC is currently 20 (though they still hit my Flat-Footed AC). BTW, Shield Ally is active as long as Barrik and Gulujak are side-by-side, hence Barrik's increased save bonus.
Gulujak: Attack L9 and M10.

Barrik AC 16 (20?) HP 15/33
Summons: Used 0/4
1-lvl spells: used 1/4
2-lvl spells: used 0/2

Gulujak AC 19 HP 3/24
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 14, 2011)

As the hound's flames roll harmlessly across Spirit's body, he snatches them up  and surrounds himself with them, making the flames his own. Uncomfortable with the closeness of the creatures' viscious snapping jaws he takes a step back drawing his sword. He focuses his mind and calls forth protective magic surrounding himself with an invisible field of force.

[sblock=Actions] Swift Action: Fire Shield with hound's flames; Move Action: Draw Sword and 5ft step to O7; Standard Action: Attempt to cast Mage Armour ... rolling Spell Failure ... Mage Armour active! [/sblock]

[sblock=Spirit's Status]
Elven Rogue 3/Wizard 1
INIT: +3 Perception: +13 (with Alertness from Will; +14 vs Traps)
Conditions: Indomitability's Boon; Fire Shield; Mage Armour
AC: 15 (19) (Touch: 13 Flatfooted: 12 [COLOR="Medium Turquoise"](16)[/COLOR])
HP: 29/29 
BAB: +2 CMB: +2 CMD: 15  
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +3  
Speed: 30 ft
Energy Resistance: fire 5
Spell Failure: 10%
In Hand: Elven Curveblade +7 atk; Dmg: 1d10 Crit 18-20/x2 (+2d6 Sneak Attack)
Arrows +1: 46/50 
Normal Arrows: 40/40
Spells: (0-level) Resistance, Detect Magic, Daze; (1st level) Gravity Bow, Mage Armour: USED, Burning Hands
Flame Jet: 6 of 6 uses remaining 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spirit's Monkey Familiar: Will]
Monkey (Familiar)
Ape, Monkey	CR 1/4
XP 100
N Tiny animal
Init +2; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5
Status: Stand the Heat spell

[sblock=DEFENSE]
AC 16, touch 16, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +2 size, +2 Natural)
hp 14/14 
Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +3
[/sblock]
[sblock=OFFENSE]
Speed 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
Melee bite +5 melee (1d3–4)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=STATISTICS]
Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5
Base Atk +1; CMB +1; CMD 7
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +10, Climb +10, Perception +5; 
Racial Modifiers +8 Acrobatics
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Faced with a pack of fire breathing outsiders, Fantalass adds a new layer to his protective spells.

[sblock=OOC]

active spell: Mage Armor (should be still active)

cast: Resist energy (fire) on himself

---

Fantalass
AC 13 (T12, FF10), HP 17/17, F +1,R+3,W+5


Acid Dart: 7/8 (+5, 1d6+3) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 18/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Open Slot
2: Stone Call - Resist Energy, Pyrotechnics, Open Slot

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 8/8, F +2,R+4,W+5 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------

